# Timepieces in the cockpit: pics thread



## Nate2046

Sorry if this has been done before but I did search and didn't find anything similar. There are some individual threads but it would be nice to consolidate pics of watches at work in the cockpit. They don't have to be strictly "pilot" watches, I think any watch looks interesting in that setting.

Heres my Seiko mod as an example;


----------



## Beau8

Pretty cool cockpit pic~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Scapa

Nice topic :-!


----------



## rockmastermike

bookmarked for coolness


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I have posted most of these in various theads before. I need to take some more inflight pics soon. 747-400, C-23, C12


----------



## thetokyokid

Great Pix! Keep em coming!:-!


----------



## Nate2046

TimeOnTarget said:


> I have posted most of these in various theads before. I need to take some more inflight pics soon. 747-400, C-23, C12


TimeOnTarget, thanks for those shots. I saw some of your pics in other threads but thought it would be nice to have one thread for ease of browsing. Definitely need to take some more myself and please share more shots of the 747. Staring at a Pan Am 747 on the ramp at Guam airport was what made me want to get into aviation as a kid. Still trying to get in that seat 30 years later


----------



## offshoredriver

Nice pics TOT. You have most of the watches I want! I guess we have similar tastes in watches. I especially like the Fortis GMT and the Sinn UX. I have really being eyeing those two up a lot recently for near future purchase, both stellar watches, and great working tool watches with a little extra. I better get myself in action and see if I can get a couple of shots later today over the North Sea in the S92.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Thanks guys. 

Nate, what are you flying now? I gather it is a twin jet from the pics. The 747 truly is the queen of the skies. I just can't say enough good things about her.

OffShore, the Fortis was close to being perfect. So easy to read! I wanted to keep it, but I traded it for the Glycine Purist because I got tired of having to re-hack with all the time zone jumping that I do. I set the Purist's main hand to GMT and then adjust the bezel to local. 

I just got a Casio PAW2000-T. I am wearing it on my current trip, and I am quite impressed so far. I need to do a report on it. If you want a "do it all" digital, I highly recommend these new series multi-band Path Finders...


----------



## Nate2046

TimeOnTarget said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Nate, what are you flying now? I gather it is a twin jet from the pics. The 747 truly is the queen of the skies. I just can't say enough good things about her.


Canadair CL-65, CRJ, RJ, whatever you want to call it. Its a great airplane to fly but definitely ready for something new after 12 years!


----------



## HappyJack

Pitts Special S-2C AND Fortis Pilot Pro GMT Chrono (now passed on to another owner):


----------



## ziplepingouin

Nate2046 said:


> Sorry if this has been done before but I did search and didn't find anything similar. There are some individual threads but it would be nice to consolidate pics of watches at work in the cockpit. They don't have to be strictly "pilot" watches, I think any watch looks interesting in that setting.
> 
> Heres my Seiko mod as an example;
> ...


Nice pics!|>
Btw, which plane are you flying on?


----------



## radarcontact

Excellent pictures!


----------



## radarcontact

Hi all,

I did enjoy seeing all these cockpit pics - it is great to see how many aviation professionals are here on this forum! |>

Here are some pics from the ATC ops environment - sorry for the below optimum quality, it is hard to take a decent capture under artificial light without flash 

ops room, red eye shift, lots of caffeine, tfc is slow...one of these mornings

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6335/img0075kt.jpg

http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/2277/img0077nx.jpg

http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/6852/img0079q.jpg

/post edited - due size of pics - links inserted/
How to downsize pics without in the forum, i.e. without using photo editing tools? thanks


----------



## rationaltime

Hello radarcontact,

Thanks for the photos. The Oris looks good.

Perhaps there is some inconsistency. Your info shows you in Bulgaria,
but the screen shots suggest you could be in the TLH, JAX area.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## radarcontact

rationaltime said:


> Hello radarcontact,
> 
> Thanks for the photos. The Oris looks good.
> 
> Perhaps there is some inconsistency. Your info shows you in Bulgaria,
> but the screen shots suggest you could be in the TLH, JAX area.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Hi racionaltime,

Thanks!

I am curious what makes you suggest TLH or JAX area? Perhaps the SOF airspace shown on the pic and TLH, JAX do look alike?  I am curious to dig up some charts for TLH or JAX.

Do you do some flying/controlling yourself as I take it, you are familiar with Florida airspace?


----------



## ModelAMan

Some really cool pictures here. Good thread.


----------



## MJK737




----------



## MJK737

I usually wear my SMP GMT


----------



## escaner

MJK737 said:


> I usually wear my SMP GMT


Hello MJK737,

Is this a 737 Classic? Are you flying it at the same time than the NG in PFD/NG configuration?
Just curious, being able to configure the NG in as EFIS/MAP...

Regars
Oscar


----------



## MJK737

Oscar:

Well not exactly the same time but yes we fly both the Classic and NG.

Keep the shiny side up!

MJK


----------



## john224

My Avenger at work!


----------



## Crusader

Welcome to the forum, John!

May I ask what the long, yellow-striped lever in the cockpit is?


----------



## rationaltime

Hello John,

Welcome to watchuseek, and thank you for posting the photos.

I cropped the second photo. The lever is labeled "CANOPY JETT".
Perhaps you can elaborate on the presence of both lever and push
button. Also the time is shown on the panel.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## escaner

I would say that the lever is to jettison the canopy while the round pushbutton is to jettison the external loads (droptanks and/or armament).

BTW, nice pictures, John. Is that an F-18? The stick looks like that one to me...


----------



## john224

Hi all, thanks for the welcoming  Sure is an F-18 cockpit. that's correct about the yellow handle and button, time displayed is just that...a digital clock. ;-)
John


----------



## Tengku




----------



## easyjetrider

A Casio G-Shock GW-2500BD - but with a resin strap instead of its original stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## mike120

Finally remembered to have my phone where I could get to it today!

Heres my favorite watch in my favorite Cessna!! I know I am far behind most of you guys as far as my flying and watches, but for 17 not to shabby eh?


----------



## fongabonga




----------



## rationaltime

Hello,

Welcome to the Pilot's & Military watch forum.

That is a nice photo. It looks like a good ride.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mephisto

sorry for the focus (guess blackberry thought the fingerprint on the fms was more important)


----------



## mephisto

dusting off this old thread for a new addition


----------



## Nate2046

mephisto said:


> dusting off this old thread for a new addition


Nice, what is that? I've been looking for a new GMT watch to go with my new ride. I really need to get some updated pics.


----------



## mephisto

Nate2046 said:


> Nice, what is that? I've been looking for a new GMT watch to go with my new ride. I really need to get some updated pics.


thanks, it's a MK II LRRP capstone. what are you driving?










one more:


----------



## Nate2046

mephisto said:


> thanks, it's a MK II LRRP capstone. what are you driving?


Looks good on that band, I always like a little orange accent to go with the GMT hand, I'll have to do some looking around about that model. I recently transitioned from the CRJ to the 747-400. Judging by the yoke I'm guessing you're on the e-170/175/190 family. I jumpseated on an a big Embraer a couple of years ago and was really impressed by the cockpit in comparison to the CRJ family.


----------



## mephisto

Nate2046 said:


> Looks good on that band, I always like a little orange accent to go with the GMT hand, I'll have to do some looking around about that model. I recently transitioned from the CRJ to the 747-400. Judging by the yoke I'm guessing you're on the e-170/175/190 family. I jumpseated on an a big Embraer a couple of years ago and was really impressed by the cockpit in comparison to the CRJ family.


congrats on the 744, she's still the queen of the skies as far as i'm concerned. operating the 175/190 at the moment and waiting on training for the 319/320/321.

as far as GMTs go, i once thought "true GMT's" with the quick-set hour hand were the only way to go (ie: limited to rolex/omega/grand seiko). however, after many pairings with the ocean7 G-1 and LRRP i am sold on the 2893-2 and rotating 24 hour bezel configuration (which doesn't have a quickset hour hand). in practice, i never re-set any of the hands since i start off with the 24hr hand tracking GMT with no bezel offset and the 12hr hand tracking my home timezone. since i don't care about GMT during the layover, i offset the 24hr bezel so that i can read the local time off the 24hr hand. when the fun is over and we're strapping the plane back on again i centre the bezel to read GMT again. works for me.


----------



## David Woo

not sure how to turn a pdf into a jpeg.


----------



## sub40

Seiko SNJ


----------



## boeing767

*Laco B-uhr (ASK23 cockpit)
*









*Steinhart Aviation GMT (ASK-23 cockpit)
*









*Tissot PRC200 (LS-4 Cockpit)*


----------



## Ace X

AWESOME thread, keep them coming.


----------



## memphispilot

Hello everyone. Here's a picture of my Speedy at work.


----------



## nyfinest

This is a very cool thread!!!


----------



## MJK737

MJK737 said:


>


I forgot this:









and how could I forget this?:


----------



## hogs263

First, cool thread! 

Second, I'm liking what I see in regards to the numerous chronographs depicted. Regarding this, how often are these chronographs used during flight? 

I am not a pilot, but hope to learn someday. I am a huge chronograph watch enthusiast and would love to know more about what goes on with a pilot's everyday (in flight) usage of a chronograph. 

The pic is my collection of Jardur watches, most chrono's. 

Thank you, CC


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## asadtiger

xtremely cool thread..keep em coming boys


----------



## Dark30

hogs263 said:


> First, cool thread! Second, I'm liking what I see in regards to the numerous chronographs depicted. Regarding this, how often are these chronographs used during flight? I am not a pilot, but hope to learn someday. I am a huge chronograph watch enthusiast and would love to know more about what goes on with a pilot's everyday (in flight) usage of a chronograph. The pic is my collection of Jardur watches, most chrono's. Thank you, CC


 CC, OK, here is the sad truth to all these darned expensive watches- For the most part you don't need them. If you are flying something that requires you to seriously measure time, there will be a clock and often a couple timers somewhere on the dash panel. Realistically, this is usually superior anyway because if you are measuring time you are also measuring other things on the panel and it is much easier to keep your eyes focused on the panel and scanning around instead of looking down at your wrist. This is especially important if you are busy or tired. Now, one important thing you CAN do with your watch is use it to set and check the clock on the dashboard! If you instruct, many rental aircraft use wind up clocks and of course they have run down so you need to wind and re-set them. However, the really small and basic airplanes, and many open cockpits will not have clocks so they are the only ones where your watch will be the primary timepiece. Then you can use them for actually measuring time for ground speed measurement, and also keeping an eye on how much fuel you have left. I'm probably going to get dog-piled on now from the brotherhood for violating the secret handshake stuff, but that's the painful truth about most watches in the cockpit.


----------



## lvt

nsx_23 said:


>


Love this picture, even if it's against the instruction (the watch blocks the paper way out) |>


----------



## scooby




----------



## mephisto

rush hour in lagarbage (LGA)


----------



## Nate2046

mephisto said:


> rush hour in lagarbage (LGA)


Not having to deal with that anymore is one of things I love about my recent switch to freight. We pushed around midnight at EWR a couple of weeks ago after a day of weather delays there, first time I've been in a line for the runway in a year. I had to laugh at the reaction of the other guys to being 17 in line. The horror! They have no idea.


----------



## mephisto

Nate2046 said:


> Not having to deal with that anymore is one of things I love about my recent switch to freight. We pushed around midnight at EWR a couple of weeks ago after a day of weather delays there, first time I've been in a line for the runway in a year. I had to laugh at the reaction of the other guys to being 17 in line. The horror! They have no idea.


hehe even when they were working on 22L in EWR the delays never seemed to hold a candle to regular LGA ops. tbh i have a deep and inexplicable affection for LGA as it always seems about the closest thing to a living entity as any airport i've been into.

here's a great article from the tower ATC perspective: http://www.readability.com/read?url...r-airlines-new-york-la-guardia?printable=true

and for me, the expressway visual is still just about the most fun you can have with clothes on...


----------



## scooby

mephisto said:


> hehe even when they were working on 22L in EWR the delays never seemed to hold a candle to regular LGA ops. tbh i have a deep and inexplicable affection for LGA as it always seems about the closest thing to a living entity as any airport i've been into.
> 
> here's a great article from the tower ATC perspective: Traffic - www.gq.com - Readability


It's amazing that LGA is as efficient as it is given the size and amount of traffic it takes in. The expressway visual is a good time, however, I try to avoid LGA and JFK when bidding strictly for the fact that every time a raindrop falls, it's a 2 hour delay and 3 holding patterns on the way in. For me, the LDA to 19 in DCA always keeps me on my toes. Maybe it's the constant fear of a strong west wind(getting violated), multiple step-downs, and a tight base-final. I give props to the guys that do that in the 75. Nice pics btw...


----------



## mephisto

scooby said:


> It's amazing that LGA is as efficient as it is given the size and amount of traffic it takes in. The expressway visual is a good time, however, I try to avoid LGA and JFK when bidding strictly for the fact that every time a raindrop falls, it's a 2 hour delay and 3 holding patterns on the way in. For me, the LDA to 19 in DCA always keeps me on my toes. Maybe it's the constant fear of a strong west wind(getting violated), multiple step-downs, and a tight base-final. I give props to the guys that do that in the 75. Nice pics btw...


thanks, yeah the delays are unavoidable but, as long as the parking brake is off, a bit of block growth is always welcome! i also enjoy the river visual 19 into DCA as well as circling for 33 off the mt vernon. circling for 29 off the ils 22R at night in EWR is another recent interest of mine.... ORD does nothing for me though heh

(not my video)





back to pics...


----------



## TISSOT PRX

Here is a pic I took during the planing stage. I keep forgetting to take a camera out for a snap. For those of you who are already well passed their trainning stages, I hope the flight computer brings back the fond memory of those single engine days.


----------



## hogs263

Dark 30, 
Well I hope you don't get dog-piled for telling me how it isfor you. I am sure there are a lot WUSusers who agree with you. Thanks for thehonesty! CC


----------



## Dark30

Well, I can afford to be honest here since my wife never reads this forum, LOL!


----------



## TISSOT PRX

here we go! I will play.


----------



## munmanstk

Wow this is the coolest thread by far! And John, sir, this is the best post too. You are my hero! May i request more wrist-shots from fighter pilots please!!!



john224 said:


> View attachment 356457
> View attachment 356458
> My Avenger at work!


----------



## [email protected]

that's sooooo cool!


----------



## Tick Toc

Jetpilot737 said:


> Here are some other relevant pictures Guys...
> 
> View attachment 862866
> 
> 
> View attachment 862867
> 
> 
> View attachment 862871
> 
> 
> View attachment 862872


What type of watch is that and where can I buy one? I just love that style watch. How much do they go for and where can I buy one just like it?


----------



## JFingers

Technically _outside_ the cockpit, but I'm still halfway _inside_ the cockpit, too. My previous ride:









BGSF:









KWRI:









KCOS:









These are reposts from the Breitling and MK II forums, respectively, but this thread is just too cool. It's gonna be a couple more months til I'm back in the cockpit (the desks and shoe clerks are calling...), but my 11 day, 14 hop trip back was freaking awesome!


----------



## Jade330i

This is a super cool thread!!!


----------



## memphispilot

hogs263 said:


> First, cool thread!
> 
> Second, I'm liking what I see in regards to the numerous chronographs depicted. Regarding this, how often are these chronographs used during flight?
> 
> I am not a pilot, but hope to learn someday. I am a huge chronograph watch enthusiast and would love to know more about what goes on with a pilot's everyday (in flight) usage of a chronograph.
> 
> The pic is my collection of Jardur watches, most chrono's.
> 
> Thank you, CC


The pilots on here will probably recognize that in my picture I'm flying a CRJ-900 which has dual FMS and lots of pretty screens full of good navigation info. However, I have just started with a new company flying a corporate Saab 340 and it has no FMS or GPS, so calculating groundspeed can be important. My speedy's tachymetre will finally be useful!


----------



## nsx_23

Too right. It's easy to forget just how spoiled you are for information in a jet.


----------



## mpalmer




----------



## asingh1977

Love this thread.


----------



## CaptLeslie

Vintage and modern Breitlings in a B737! Cheers Jim :-!


----------



## WatchLizard

Very nice pics and good idea; where better to take pics of a pilot's watch. Good looking watch too.


----------



## foodle

Tick Toc said:


> What type of watch is that and where can I buy one? I just love that style watch. How much do they go for and where can I buy one just like it?


Could be a Sinn 157. There are a number of chronos that used similar cases (Arctos, Heuer), so it could be one of the others as well.

See: https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/question-about-sinn-157-style-368969.html


----------



## RPrats

How about a diver in the cockpit....Korsbek Hydro Explorer


----------



## RPrats

Finished the outbound traffic...Bucs win!


----------



## rocknsnow

Sorry about the horrible cell phone picture. I will get something better soon.


----------



## gerrya

Sinn 857


----------



## ExtraDriver

Citizen Navihawk









Bad angle, but an older pic of my Breitling B-1









Better shot of the B-1


----------



## HappyJack

Hey - I love aerobatic aeroplanes too, but I don't usually smooch and caress them...

Is that an Extra 300?



LearDriver said:


> Better shot of the B-1


----------



## ExtraDriver

HappyJack said:


> Hey - I love aerobatic aeroplanes too, but I don't usually smooch and caress them...
> 
> Is that an Extra 300?


I looooove my airplanes  Its a Citabria. I am sure I have similar pics with the Pitts as well lol.


----------



## Nate2046

Same old Seiko mod watch, just in 'my' new airplane. Second one was playing around with the new panorama feature on my iPhone5. Kinda hard to pan and make it smooth even in very light turbulence.


----------



## OhDark30

Night shift with my Poljot Aviator































Dream come true - I've wanted one of these since the 90s when I started flying gliders.
A classic simple pilots watch, great accuracy (1 sec in 24 hrs since its service) and killer lume


----------



## ExtraDriver




----------



## ChooChooWillie

Casio protrek tonight in my "cockpit"


----------



## drt

This is a great thread, and it provides evidence for a REAL answer the perennial question, "What is a pilot's watch?" This count may not be perfect - I tried to eliminate duplicates - but I got:

Types:
13 Dual-time (1 of which was "true 24-hour" analog)
8 Chrono
7 Ana-digi (including 1 YES)
7 Diver
3 Dual-time diver
2 Flieger
2 Digital
0 Dual-time chrono 
0 Dress style
2 Other

44 Total - 25 of which had multi-time-zone capability (Dual time + Ana-digi + Digital = 57%)

Faces:
35 Black (81%)
4 Blue
3 Digital/YES
1 White
1 Orange

So what we get is a black-faced watch with multiple time zones is the typical, but by no means the only, type of watch pilots actually use. In fact, black-faced "tool" watches - dual-time, diver, chrono - are all well-represented. And in this sample, at least, digital-only watches are a small minority. Legibility seems to be the most important feature - _no_ watch pictured here is hard to read.

I'm surprised there were no analog dual-time chronos, but there it is. Maybe pilots like ana-digi displays because they help keep multi-function watches legible.


----------



## JFingers

To be honest, I'd say this might be a bit skewed demographic, in that not only are we pilots, but watch guys/gals too. 

I'd say about half my flying squadron wear g-shocks and the other half wear Citizen Skyhawks. 

Nerd phone -> Tapatalk2


----------



## drt

JFingers said:


> To be honest, I'd say this might be a bit skewed demographic


Just a little bit! People who just just buy a suitable digital and never think about watches are probably underrepresented on WUS. ;-) In the "real world," I suppose military watch = G-shock, aviation watch = digital, and dive watch = dive computer. But I don't mean to hijack the thread ...


----------



## scooby




----------



## drjmills

My latest acquisition last weekend when I got to fly for the first time in 3 months:

































Will try to get some pics soon of my usual flying mate the Omega X-33...


----------



## Airboss87

Hi everybody,

I am a fresh member out here, been lurking for a while though. Great forum!
My trusty Torgoen T6 in a Piper, a while back. Soon I'll be upgrading to the 737, so more pics will come...


----------



## James Haury

Finally a G-shock.


----------



## James Haury

Crusader said:


> Welcome to the forum, John! May I ask what the long, yellow-striped lever in the cockpit is? To my eyes it says Canopy "Jett" short for jettison?


----------



## aepilot

James Haury said:


> Finally a G-shock.


Mine makes into the cockpit through my weekly rotation of watches


----------



## dasmi

This probably doesn't count


----------



## heb

Hello,
Impressive; these are some serious actual in-flight use watches. If I had to guess, the Fortis is your favorite, followed closely by the Pluton.

Thanks,
heb



TimeOnTarget said:


> I have posted most of these in various theads before. I need to take some more inflight pics soon. 747-400, C-23, C12


----------



## mike120

My Maratac Midsize Pilot in a 172SP. Truly, a fantastic plane and watch. Same plane as two years ago, but the watches have improved much since then!


----------



## Airframer

Not sure my beater Casio counts as a "timepiece":


----------



## svorkoetter

On a photo mission to photograph the forests around my home (just beyond the lake in the distance). Watch is a Soviet-era Komandirskie/Generalskie.


----------



## Bryan66

This isn't a cockpit, but I'll use it as an excuse to jump in and say what a spectacular thread and I'm really jealous of you pilots. Thanks for taking and sharing these great pics over the last couple of years.


----------



## andiem

Vintage Speedmaster in C-172... although still on the ground


----------



## mephisto




----------



## Piloto

svorkoetter said:


> Watch is a Soviet-era Komandirskie/Generalskie.


Mine says hello. I try to get these guys some air time every now and then.


----------



## phd

As a vagrant wandering in from f10 (Russian watches) and looking at the range of airborne watches shown here, I think the title of this thread should be "Pilots prefer big ones"


----------



## OhDark30

Hi Paul!

"It was a hoary axiom of flying that young neophytes were possessed of three things in lieu of actual air experience: large ornamental wings, a large and complicated wrist watch, and a p...s to match the assembly." - Ernest K Gann, Fate is the Hunter

He wrote that in 1961, so you could say its tradition..


----------



## mephisto

tom wolfe, "the right stuff"


----------



## Dennis Smith

A few years ago, flying EMS for Reach in northern California.... Flying home in a Bell 407, the medic took a pic of my Rolex GMT Master II.


----------



## OhDark30




----------



## Dennis Smith

Nice to see another rotorhead.


----------



## OhDark30

Cheers, Dennis!








- don't need one -


----------



## Dennis Smith

"Don't need one" 
I love doing instrument approaches with circle-to-land mins...knowing I'm not going to be "circling" anywhere


----------



## DoubleOhSeven77

Im not the pilot, but I get occasional air time at my summer job. (Aircraft maintenence intern).
Here's me in the FE seat on our NASA P-3, wearing my Nighthawk








And here's some air shots.














I like to wear the Nigjthawk when I do fly, but this year it'll probably be either my Marathon JSAR or my suunto core, when I get it in about two weeks.


----------



## mephisto

doesn't take much to get into the "coffin corner" when you're heavy


----------



## gavind87

Fortis Spacematic Limited Edition 
# 737/2012


----------



## JamesB

Yema Flygraf.


----------



## mephisto




----------



## M.Aero

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CHOPPERPILOT

Great thread.


----------



## Meridian

Ball EMII Worldtimer.


----------



## mephisto

lots to think about while passing overhead "truth or consequences"


----------



## soaking.fused

Really enjoy seeing the timepieces and people in these great pictures.


----------



## nolefan

2535.80 is required equipment when flying The Whale


----------



## boeing767

Bryan66 said:


> This isn't a cockpit, but I'll use it as an excuse to jump in and say what a spectacular thread and I'm really jealous of you pilots. Thanks for taking and sharing these great pics over the last couple of years.
> View attachment 1087545


Heheh, maybe we can trade our cockpits for a day. I can skip a day flying high.... Flying low doens't seem to bad in a Porsche :-d

I offer you a LS-4 cockpit b-)


----------



## Piloto

Sometimes... One needs to get off the instruments, and take in the view. Headed off to the other side of the world.

The world is an amazing place.


----------



## Meridian

Casio Protrek PRW-2500.


----------



## Meridian

Casio Protrek PRW-2500.


----------



## Milos

Nothing to add, but a genuine THANKS for the thread and all that make it so worthwhile


----------



## JFingers

Obviously not in the cockpit, but on the way to my cockpit...










Blue skies, 
-jake


----------



## Nate2046

Recently switched carriers, still flying the -400 but get to add the -8 and LCF to the logbook! Decided to celebrate with an addition to the collection. I've been looking for a good GMT watch since I started flying international a couple of years ago and was focusing on the Glycine Airman. Came across a great deal on a 1953 Vintage and decided to pull the trigger. I love the old school look in a more modern (42mm) case size. The watch stays set to Zulu and I use the bezel for the local time zone. Very simple solution without having to mess with the movement. Going into Hong Kong, so +8 on the bezel.


----------



## triplese7en

Great pics and watches ! Here is my little contribution. Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

This thread is beyond awesome. Forget buying watches, I'm signing up for flight lessons.


----------



## Milos

Say Triplese7en, that's a A320 series, right?
but the 777 is the dream?


----------



## triplese7en

Milos said:


> Say Triplese7en, that's a A320 series, right?
> but the 777 is the dream?


Indeed it's an A319. We have A319's, A320's and A330's. The 777's is a fantastic aircraft but my dream is a nice roster well balanced between home and layovers for visiting and the fun and off course a decent paycheck no matter the aircraft as long as it flies ! ;-)


----------



## drjmills

It's taken me a while to get some pics of my X-33. As a student PPL I need to concentrate on the aviation (navigation, communication) rather than photography! Anyway, I managed to get these pics during my first solo land-away recently. Hopefully, as I get more hours I'll be able to get some better pictures....

















Also, a couple during pre-flight planning:

















Before anyone asks, the aircraft is one of my flying club's PA-28s.


----------



## asingh1977

Lovely thread. Thanks to you all for putting such thoughtful images.


----------



## JATO757

My first post to WUS. Been lurking for awhile. This was just what I happened to have on when I decided to jump on this thread. I really love this G-Shock as I can display home time, destination time, and zulu time all at once. Many more of my other watches soon to come.


----------



## OhDark30

Aha! The truth is out there - irl it's mostly g-shocks in the cockpit!
Welcome JATO757, look forward to seeing the rest of your collection


----------



## bishop

Stowa


----------



## svorkoetter

MACHENE.Tech said:


> This thread is beyond awesome. Forget buying watches, I'm signing up for flight lessons.


Don't just say it. Do it! A pilot once told me, "There are only two times, now ... and never."

The Sturmanskie chrono in the photo is indicating "now".


----------



## sub40

MACHENE.Tech said:


> This thread is beyond awesome. Forget buying watches, I'm signing up for flight lessons.


Might as well. Gas ain't getting any cheaper, the sooner, the better.


----------



## ApacheDriver

A shot from the desert...... a few years back.


----------



## vipereaper30

Sent from my HTC6435LVW


----------



## bishop

Took a trip to Tangier Island this weekend with the 857.


----------



## vipereaper30

Bremont C-17 in a pointy jet.










Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Milos

Keep 'em going!!! :-D


----------



## Piloto

Marathon GSAR in a fat, non pointy jet. ;-)


----------



## Milos

Piloto, a 757/767?


----------



## Milos

Say vipereaper30, which pointy-nosed jet is that?


----------



## ExtraDriver

Milos said:


> Say vipereaper30, which pointy-nosed jet is that?


Looks like a T-38.


----------



## Piloto

Milos said:


> Piloto, a 757/767?


Have to check the log. Pretty sure it was a 76 on this date. (picture a few months old)


----------



## Milos

Piloto said:


> Have to check the log. Pretty sure it was a 76 on this date. (picture a few months old)


Not needed - that it was either a 757 or a 767 is enough for me


----------



## pilotwithnoname

Citizen Promaster Altichron in PVD:





Citizen GMT Eco-Drive:


----------



## Milos

The AltiChron is sooo tempting 

and it would appear quite precise...


----------



## pilotwithnoname

Milos said:


> The AltiChron is sooo tempting
> 
> and it would appear quite precise...


It really is, and can be adjusted in flight too. Review with video that I made in the citizen forum: HERE

pic thread:
Citizen Chronograph AT0200-05E


----------



## Milos

pilotwithnoname said:


> It really is, and can be adjusted in flight too. Review with video that I made in the citizen forum: HERE


Thumbs Up


----------



## The Aviator




----------



## ExtraDriver




----------



## krispilot

Diver in the cockpit....


----------



## Milos

krispilot said:


> Diver in the cockpit....


But with a Pilot's bezel ;-)


----------



## JFingers

Climbing into an ASK 21 for my first and second glider certificate add on training. A little different than what I was used to, but so quiet, relaxing and fun!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## mephisto

JFingers said:


> Climbing into an ASK 21 for my first and second glider certificate add on training. A little different than what I was used to, but so quiet, relaxing and fun!


sweet man. doesn't get much closer to being a bird than in a glider. good lift to you.


----------



## krispilot

New sportura kinetic GMT in the cockpit. A lot of dark nightflights here now above the arctic circle.


----------



## JFingers

5th and 6th flights completed today, I got both landings. It's a bit of a trip knowing every landing is a forced landing...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## moyski

here's my contribution to this awesome thread...


























fly safe everyone!


----------



## Grover38

How about the cabin, does that count?
Shameless selfie, recycled from post elsewhere.


----------



## JATO757

Moyski,

That IWC is my favorite pilot watch of all time. I wish I had one! I love how simple and easy to read the face is.

As Wayne said in the Wayne's World movie "It will be mine, oh yes...it will be mine."


----------



## nsx_23

moyski said:


> here's my contribution to this awesome thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fly safe everyone!


How's it holding up to life in the cockpit?


----------



## JATO757

nsx_23 said:


> How's it holding up to life in the cockpit?


It wouldn't be holding up well in mine, I can tell you that much. I'd try to swipe when he takes a snooze. 

Luckily for Moyski he's on a Bus and I'm on a Boeing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ApacheDriver

Logging some DMZ time....


----------



## CaptLeslie

Bremont MB at sun rise over the Rockies! Cheers Jim b-)


----------



## JFingers

Getting ready to soar...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Beetlebum

Enroute to VHHH...










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa

Customer pictures........


----------



## O2AFAC67

JFingers said:


> 5th and 6th flights completed today, I got both landings. It's a bit of a trip knowing every landing is a forced landing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Nice, Jake! Good pic as well.  A little TMI for you... I spent ten years back in the eighties as the chief flight instructor for the Soaring Club of Houston, then based in Hempstead, Texas. Had taken an interest in soaring in 77', went ahead and added a CFIG in 80' and went to work at SCOH in 82'. I lived on a private airstrip at the time (7XS0) and decided to buy a 1948 Ercoupe (415E upgraded from C-75 to C-90) to commute _around_ Houston to instruct at Hempstead on weekends. Beat the heck out of the hour and 40 minute drive across town. Gave it up in the early 90's when I bought a warbird and began flying airshows with the CAF but I'll always have many fond memories of soaring. I highly recommend adding the glider rating to any pilot certificate no matter what level, private to ATP. Really good "insurance" to have glider experience IMO. Helped me many times in the past. Aerobatic instruction is another area where a bit of safety insurance can be gained by a diligent student.Besides all that, as you already know, it's fun!!! 
Best,
Ron

Edit: Forgot to mention, I also owned two of these, one completed and flown and the other 60% complete and sold... ;-) Oh, it's a Schreder RS-15 if you don't recognize it.


----------



## Milos

Gotta love a A340 cockpit    



fatehbajwa said:


> Customer pictures........


----------



## mephisto

O2AFAC67 said:


> decided to buy a 1948 Ercoupe (415E upgraded from C-75 to C-90) to commute _around_ Houston to instruct at Hempstead on weekends.


fun machine. little did i know at the time but the few hours i have in one were great preparation for the airbus (and all but resigning myself to fate below 50' in the flare in gusty crosswinds ;-))

i also cut my teeth on gliders. often miss the peacefulness and beauty in simplicity of using the ole MK1 eyeball and your ears as airspeed and slip indicators.


----------



## O2AFAC67

mephisto said:


> fun machine. little did i know at the time but the few hours i have in one were great preparation for the airbus (and all but resigning myself to fate below 50' in the flare in gusty crosswinds ;-))
> 
> i also cut my teeth on gliders. often miss the peacefulness and beauty in simplicity of using the ole MK1 eyeball and your ears as airspeed and slip indicators.


Yep, the erpcup (as some pundits like to call it) was definitely a different cup of tea. When I bought it in the mid 80's ($5000 USD IIRC) I received a bonus, a complete new in the box stc'ed rudder pedal kit. I promptly traded that kit for a Bendix brake kit to replace the crappy Clevelands that were on the 'coupe. The original two axis controls with interconnected rudders and aileons always felt a little silly to me but it was fun to drive it like a car when taxiing. I had a little over 500 hours in the 'coupe when I sold it in 1992. Quite a few of those hours were spent instructing curious pilots on its salient points such as trailing link landing gear in a crosswind landing. The Ercoupe was a simple but brilliant design by Fred Weick but like all other airplanes it could easily ruin the day of a complacent or overconfident pilot.

Your last comment was spot on. Reminds me of the reactions I often observed when having a student (or a rated pilot with no glider experience) fly a pattern with me in the Ercoupe. Cover the A/S indicator and chop the power on a fixed pitch prop aircraft while on the downwind leg. The realization sets in quickly that a flying brick has a tough time making the runway without power assistance. The "never end up short and have to land off field unless you want to" glider lesson was usually well received by Bonanza drivers who had developed the habit of flying B-17 size patterns. (Whatcha' gonna do if it quits right _there?_) It also convinced a few of them to acquire some glider time in their logbooks. Anyway, brings back a lot of memories... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## JFingers

Ron, 
Great story! I knew you flew O2s and F4s, but I didn't know you flew gliders, too.
I'm really enjoying it so far, though it's a little different than C-5s...  I like how quiet it is, though I'm still acclimating to using my earballs (yeah, earballs) as instruments!
Today was a little different, my buddy and I ducked out of work a little early and took up a Citabria KCAB for a little monkeying around. Not a bad way to spend an afternoon at all!










Now we're looking for potential insurgent watercraft to sink:










Since he's the one with taildragger experience, I sat in back, but that meant I had time for pictures on the approach into runway 25 at KAUN:










I'm thinking I have another 2-4 flights before I start soloing the ASK-21, hopefully we can get some good lift out here in this cold weather. I'm also hoping glider time helps me with another airplane I'm hoping to fly soon...

Oh, and Mephisto, I typically close my eyes when the radar altimeter starts saying "50... 40... 30..." and hope for the best 

Blue skies, Ron, Mephisto, et al!
-only jake


----------



## lvt

It seems that dive watches spend most of their time in the air rather than underwater


----------



## JFingers

lvt said:


> It seems that dive watches spend most of their time in the air rather than underwater


It's my favorite watch, what can I say? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

mephisto said:


> fun machine. little did i know at the time but the few hours i have in one were great preparation for the airbus (and all but resigning myself to fate below 50' in the flare in gusty crosswinds ;-))


Yes, it really is. If I ever gain access to a scanner I'll post a couple of pics of my 1948 model 415E but just for some of our members who may not be familiar with the Ercoupe, here is a nicked pic from the web to show them what it looks like... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## mephisto

lvt said:


> It seems that dive watches spend most of their time in the air rather than underwater


they do just as well above sea level as they do below it





















O2AFAC67 said:


> Originally Posted by *mephisto*
> fun machine. little did i know at the time but the few hours i have in one were great preparation for the airbus (and all but resigning myself to fate below 50' in the flare in gusty crosswinds ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it really is. If I ever gain access to a scanner I'll post a couple of pics of my 1948 model 415E but just for some of our members who may not be familiar with the Ercoupe, here is a nicked pic from the web to show them what it looks like...
Click to expand...

first plane i flew around in with the canopy open too! no wires to sing in the wind, unfortunately. as ron mentioned, one of the quirks with the ercoupe was that it had no rudder pedals as the rudder was slaved to the ailerons making crosswinds... interesting


----------



## Milos

A thumbs-up for the pen 



mephisto said:


>


----------



## O2AFAC67

Milos said:


> A thumbs-up for the pen


Nice catch, Milos! And also the quintessential NATO strap... ;-) :-!
Best,
Ron


----------



## Hoppyjr

Grover38 said:


> How about the cabin, does that count?
> Shameless selfie, recycled from post elsewhere.


What & where is this?


----------



## O2AFAC67

*For Jake and Mephisto...*

Speaking of gliders... just happened to come across this old hat today. Found the grungy thing in a closet underneath other old grungy hats. Havn't worn this one in nearly thirty years but I'll use anything for a watch pic prop including something that should have been tossed long ago. ;-) :-d The color blue was involved so I even kitted a blue croco strap for a wrist shot to include with the pic... b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## CFI care

Taken yesterday.
Have a great Christmas everyone:-d


----------



## O2AFAC67

Well, I'm not flying anymore cuz age has crept up on me but I still have a formal jacket to wear if I'm invited to a fancy aviation function this winter holiday season. Of course I need a matching timepiece so I guess this will have to do... ;-) :-d
Best,
Ron

*Formal attire...*


----------



## Grover38

Hoppyjr said:


> What & where is this?


Doing some flight testing in a Challenger. Can't remember what we were doing that day, but I obviously had a few seconds to spare, which is rare.
That picture show up inverted to anyone else?


----------



## CFI care

seems my cockpit pic post had gone missing:-s
seasons greetings to all


----------



## mephisto

south rim, grand canyon


----------



## O2AFAC67

The only cockpit I can still use these days - a WUS dash one... ;-) :roll: :-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## Grover38

Did anybody else catch the greeting on the scratchpad in the first pic?

EDIT: Jacked up the reply. Pic not included. See next page.


----------



## JATO757

Grover38 said:


> Did anybody else catch the greeting on the scratchpad in the first pic?


Sure did. Pretty clever.


----------



## Grover38

This one...
This is the picture I was talking about with the greeting in the scratchpad.



mephisto said:


> they do just as well above sea level as they do below it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first plane i flew around in with the canopy open too! no wires to sing in the wind, unfortunately. as ron mentioned, one of the quirks with the ercoupe was that it had no rudder pedals as the rudder was slaved to the ailerons making crosswinds... interesting


----------



## Doc J

Not a plane... but up the front in our BK117 at work (retrieval medicine... we cover roughly an area the size of the UK)


----------



## Doc J

As can be seen in that prev photo... that snap was taken on the ground when I snuck forward.
Here's my usual seat, facing backwards, knees tucked up with a pt's head between my feet.







These BK's are quite small in the back when you place a pt lying flat on their back at your feet. Thankfully I don't get motion-sick, but a lot of docs do from the aft facing seat.


----------



## goatscapeable

MROWatches said:


> I was led to this thread after making one of my own...had no idea this existed, so I'll share here as well.
> 
> Had a little photography gig over at a local private hangar and brought a few of my GMT Master IICs (116710 & 116713) along for the experience.
> 
> Any other GMT owners want to show off their aviation shots?


Love the Beechjet! It is a fun airplane. Nice shots!


----------



## OnTheFly56

Seiko SKX007K2 Diver Nato strap


----------



## five-eighth

Dark o'clock somewhere..


----------



## CaptLeslie

Bremont over Mono Lake !b-)


----------



## krispilot

Steinhart Nav B Chrono II in cockpit


----------



## Beetlebum

Post 200 in this thread!
Off to VIDP(?)
This past week's been a blur!
Beginning to fall in love with digital again...










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyer60

Snapped a quick pic of my Seiko SNA411 during some maintenance run ups today.


----------



## JATO757

flyer60 said:


> View attachment 1406381


Blackhawk?

 iPad Air


----------



## flyer60

JATO757 said:


> Blackhawk?
> 
>  iPad Air


You guessed it!


----------



## vipereaper30

First flight for this Bremont!









Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

vipereaper30 said:


> First flight for this Bremont!
> 
> View attachment 1423830
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


Sooo jealous! 
Blue skies, 
-only Jake


----------



## CSG

What a terrific thread! I haven't flown since about 1990-1 and my only watch at the time was a Seiko Sports 100 chronograph 7A48-7009. Still have it and wear it. I also have a Speedmaster Professional and GMT II Pepsi now - two watches I'd dreamed of as a young private pilot.









That Bremont MB is one of the best looking watches I've seen in years.


----------



## JATO757

Seiko Monster is riding shotgun today.

 iPhone 5s


----------



## ApacheDriver

...


----------



## Piloto

ApacheDriver said:


> ...


Nice work on the scratchpad!

Like! :-!


----------



## ApacheDriver

The new Damasko getting some seat time...


----------



## sephiroth1810

Let's keep this thread alive! Bus driver up at 41,000 feet, enjoy!







Flew through the day till night.


----------



## nsx_23

Good to see lots of bus drivers here.


----------



## 325xia

My Aviator goes with me when I'm flying


----------



## JATO757

325xia said:


> My Aviator goes with me when I'm flying


Finally, another 'G'!

What is the Cineflex system if you don't mind me asking?

 iPad Air


----------



## 325xia

JATO757 said:


> Finally, another 'G'!
> 
> What is the Cineflex system if you don't mind me asking?
> 
>  iPad Air


It is an image stabilization system used in aerial photography. I shoot from a helicopter. A very nice system. I prefer it over the FLIR system. Love this new Aviator watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## diver69

Another IWC fan here ;-)


----------



## JATO757

325xia said:


> It is an image stabilization system used in aerial photography. I shoot from a helicopter. A very nice system. I prefer it over the FLIR system. Love this new Aviator watch.


Very cool!

 iPad Air


----------



## Mikavulin

Thanks to Brandon for his pics in a Hawker 4000

a Gavox Curtiss P-40 (www.time2give.be)


----------



## Mikavulin

drjmills said:


> My latest acquisition last weekend when I got to fly for the first time in 3 months:
> 
> View attachment 1034488
> 
> 
> View attachment 1034489
> 
> 
> View attachment 1034490
> 
> 
> View attachment 1034491
> 
> 
> Will try to get some pics soon of my usual flying mate the Omega X-33...


Thanks for the pics, Still happy with yoru watch?


----------



## drjmills

Yes, in fact I'm wearing it today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krispilot

Casio GW-5000-1JF today


----------



## JATO757

krispilot said:


> Casio GW-5000-1JF today


Awesome watch! Can't wait to get my hands on one.

 iPad Air


----------



## lvt

Mikavulin said:


> Thanks to Brandon for his pics in a Hawker 4000
> 
> a Gavox Curtiss P-40 (www.time2give.be)
> 
> View attachment 1469887


A lot of screens but you can't browse WUS with them haha

J/K, nice combo watch / instrument shot |>


----------



## Mikavulin

LVT, here's an other one in a completely different plane Airbus A319, more buttons than screens. enjoy
Watch is still a Gavox for only with small second, Thanks to Nicolas Blende


----------



## JATO757

The ubiquitous Skyhawk!

 iPad Air


----------



## krispilot

Longines military heritage 1938 gmt


----------



## nsx_23

On the bus.


----------



## OhDark30

In the cab


----------



## krispilot




----------



## The Aviator

From 1954: a VIXA type 20.


----------



## nsx_23

Embraer?


----------



## mephisto

135/145 by the looks of it?


----------



## OhDark30

Yeah, mephisto, mine's a 135


----------



## JFingers

As requested:



















It had been a long time since I had flown upside-down!

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## The Aviator

@ nsx_23 and mephisto, yes it's an Embraer 145.


----------



## manofrolex

JFingers said:


> As requested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had been a long time since I had flown upside-down!
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


T38?


----------



## JFingers

jmanlay said:


> T38?


Affirm, A model.


----------



## Nokie

Very nice.


----------



## sephiroth1810

Nokie said:


> Very nice.


Feels like I spent a fortune on it, but it's worth every penny. Favorite watch of all time!


----------



## bomba

Sweet IWC...here's mine.

Day:


----------



## bomba

Night:


----------



## JATO757

Took my newest G across the pond today. Love this watch!










CDT for my 10 min plots.










Fly safe everyone!

 iPhone 5s


----------



## Mikavulin

Where is Located this Gavox Squadron watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## bomba

Damasko on canvas.


----------



## ARAMP1

My trusty Seiko Flightmaster


----------



## manofrolex

ARAMP1 said:


> My trusty Seiko Flightmaster


how is training going?


----------



## ARAMP1

jmanlay said:


> how is training going?


What training?


----------



## manofrolex

ARAMP1 said:


> What training?


Red knights .... training air wing .....or maybe trainer in your case?
isn't that a T45 you are in?


----------



## ARAMP1

jmanlay said:


> Red knights .... training air wing .....or maybe trainer in your case?
> isn't that a T45 you are in?


Ahhh. It's a T6B.

Training is going pretty standard...three flights a day almost every day plus one or two weekends a month. I flew a thousand hours in two years. There's a never ending supply of students (no matter how much I fly), but I get to have a break from it all and head to Afghanistan in a couple weeks (to fly another airplane). I love my job, but it's still a job.


----------



## manofrolex

ARAMP1 said:


> Ahhh. It's a T6B.
> 
> Training is going pretty standard...three flights a day almost every day plus one or two weekends a month. I flew a thousand hours in two years. There's a never ending supply of students (no matter how much I fly), but I get to have a break from it all and head to Afghanistan in a couple weeks (to fly another airplane). I love my job, but it's still a job.


got it Texan was hard to tell from the pics.
lol nothing like going to Afghanistan for a break  some just go to gulf shores.


----------



## JFingers

It's been a while since I've been in a cockpit trainer... Second time in this one, so far.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## dasmi

This is my favorite thread. By far. My grandpa flew MD-80s, 727s, and 737s for PSA, and a little bit for USAir after the acquisition. I remember as a kid being allowed to visit the cockpit when he flew.


----------



## dasmi

Bomba, what model Seiko?


----------



## manofrolex

JFingers said:


> It's been a while since I've been in a cockpit trainer... Second time in this one, so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


MKII? hard to tell sorry


----------



## JFingers

Affirm, MKII LRRP Capstone.


----------



## bomba

dasmi said:


> Bomba, what model Seiko?


Seiko Prospex Titanium SBDN003. (Blue face)
There's also a SBDN005 (Black face)


----------



## manofrolex

JFingers said:


> Affirm, MKII LRRP Capstone.


I am a big GMT freak so this one is nice easy to read as well which is a definite plus.


----------



## Piloto

JFingers said:


> Affirm, MKII LRRP Capstone.


Sweet!


----------



## ARAMP1

JFingers said:


> It's been a while since I've been in a cockpit trainer... Second time in this one, so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


That's a beautiful watch! I might have to look into that for my next purchase.


----------



## JFingers

ARAMP1 said:


> That's a beautiful watch! I might have to look into that for my next purchase.


Thanks! I sure like it a lot, it has essentially replaced my Breitling Airwolf as my go to flight watch, which is saying something...



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## drjmills

Looks like you are inverted in that first picture; nice!


----------



## scooby




----------



## JFingers

Just checking out Yosemite NP with my Vantage on natostrapco M-technik strap.










I love my job!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## vipereaper30

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JATO757

vipereaper30 said:


> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


So NOW I know why ZLA went down a few weeks ago... 

 iPad Air


----------



## mike120

vipereaper30 said:


> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


You sir have just won this thread.


----------



## Piloto

Dude...



mike120 said:


> You sir have just won this thread.


This. The thread may now be closed. b-)


----------



## diver69

Ok, Really silly question from a humble Airline Pilot here - What is this dude flying???


----------



## JFingers

diver69 said:


> Ok, Really silly question from a humble Airline Pilot here - What is this dude flying???


U-2S Dragon Lady.


----------



## diver69

> You sir have just won this thread





> The thread may now be closed


Thanks JFingers - Now both points above make sense!! Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## scooby

vipereaper30 said:


> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


Yeah, game over. The only way this can be topped is with a pic of an astronaut on the moon, wearing his pre moon speedy, discussing the future of the human race with extra terrestrials:-d. Good luck to all:-!.

With that being said....BRAVO to not only one of the best cockpit shots ever, but one of the coolest pics ever.


----------



## vipereaper30

The U-2 is a joy to fly  Although the photo wasn't easy to take in a spacesuit!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Weinberg

vipereaper30 said:


> The U-2 is a joy to fly  Although the photo wasn't easy to take in a spacesuit!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


Years ago I asked some SR-71 Pilots (with whom I was acquainted) why they didn't wear watches on their pressure suits, and they said that they didn't want to run the risk of hanging the band up on the throttles. Does that mean that this is no longer an issue?


----------



## vipereaper30

Mike Weinberg said:


> Years ago I asked some SR-71 Pilots (with whom I was acquainted) why they didn't wear watches on their pressure suits, and they said that they didn't want to run the risk of hanging the band up on the throttles. Does that mean that this is no longer an issue?


They probably just didn't have a really cool watch to wear 

Throttle movements (as in almost imperceptible) are a big deal at altitude as there are very tight tolerances for airspeed. I guess it could be an issue having the strap hang up on just about anything in the cockpit as you lose most tactile sensation in the suit. There is a metal ring where the glove attaches to the suit on the wrist and the strap sits below that so it's not really an issue.....unless you just jinxed me!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Weinberg

vipereaper30 said:


> They probably just didn't have a really cool watch to wear
> 
> Throttle movements (as in almost imperceptible) are a big deal at altitude as there are very tight tolerances for airspeed. I guess it could be an issue having the strap hang up on just about anything in the cockpit as you lose most tactile sensation in the suit. There is a metal ring where the glove attaches to the suit on the wrist and the strap sits below that so it's not really an issue.....unless you just jinxed me!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


Thanks for clarifying--no wish to jinx!

I suspect that at least some of my acquaintances took watches up there, but there's no way of knowing since there were some really hard cases in that program and going public with anything that could be construed as having commercial potential could really have put my friends' hindquarters in a sling. Everything they did was watched very closely. One guy took a camera up there and was considered persona non grata forever.


----------



## dasmi

Pretty interesting video 



James May, of Top Gear fame, getting to ride to 70,000 feet in a U2 trainer.


----------



## Piloto

scooby said:


> Yeah, game over. The only way this can be topped is with a pic of an astronaut on the moon, wearing his pre moon speedy, discussing the future of the human race with extra terrestrials:-d. Good luck to all:-!.
> 
> With that being said....BRAVO to not only one of the best cockpit shots ever, but one of the coolest pics ever.


Agreed. What really made that first shot, was the reflection in the visor. Massive coolness factor. Once I explained to Mrs. Piloto what she was looking at, even she freaked.

Theoretically, now that the SR-71 has been retired, it would take a shot from the ISS or a Soyuz to top that.


----------



## Skyfire

scooby said:


> The only way this can be topped is with a pic of an astronaut on the moon, wearing his pre moon speedy, discussing the future of the human race with extra terrestrials:-d. Good luck to all:-!.


Not a space shuttle, but a Speedy Pro in a Cessna is probably the next best thing, no?


----------



## manofrolex

Skyfire said:


> Not a space shuttle, but a Speedy Pro in a Cessna is probably the next best thing, no?


that counts albeit not as impressive but rather difficult to top anything at 70K/ft. Maybe someone in a U2 inverted at 70000ft but that may not end up well


----------



## Nemo

vipereaper30 said:


> The U-2 is a joy to fly  Although the photo wasn't easy to take in a spacesuit!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


Ok... I can beat that! ?


----------



## Nemo

The joy of dreaming....sorry double post....


----------



## freight dog

It's no U2 but how about flying The Spirit of Goodyear?


----------



## freight dog

...and doing the day job.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Haven't visited this thread for months (still recovering from total right knee replacement) so it was a pleasant surprise to drop by and see more great pics.  I especially enjoyed the bright yellow suited high altitude U-2 driver shots. Also the Spirit of Goodyear blimp shot. Years ago one of the three (at the time) Goodyear blimps was based in Spring, Texas and I was fortunate to snag a hop in it one day. The pilot knew I also was an aviator and to my surprise invited me to try out the left seat for about ten minutes or so. For the hell of it, I recorded point two hours of instruction time in my logbook just to have a written record of the privilege. I was one of five passengers that day including my late wife, her sister and brother-in-law. My wife could not believe it when I was invited to sit left seat and remarked to the pilot something like _"He's going to crash us! He's already crashed twice before!"_ It was pretty funny and of course I'll never forget it. At the time I had a "Sharp" brand VHS recorder (It was huge. Probably weighed ten pounds.) with me and she actually "filmed" me flying the contraption. I need to find that tape and have it transferred to DVD because I don't even have a VHS player anymore. :roll:

Anyway, I'll re-post a couple of older watch pics so the post will remain germane to the subject... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## Mikavulin

A Gavox curtiss p-40 on bird of a Ryanair plane.

"Time is an illusion" But what a good one !


----------



## freight dog

*O2AFAC67* my luck is having a friend and former coworker who now flies for Goodyear call me up out of the blue one morning and ask if I wanted to go. I got to log a couple hours of LTA time and flew it over my house. I had a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that it took longer to fly to my house than it took me to drive to Wingfoot Lake. Of course I drive like a maniac.


----------



## Joaqs

vipereaper30 said:


> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


Best wrist selfie ever! 👏👏👏


----------



## Piloto

Joaqs said:


> Best wrist selfie ever! 


Almost... Buzz Aldrin did one on spacewalk waaaaay back in the 1960s. Until one takes a selfie on the moon or another planet, this one will be the gold standard:


----------



## JFingers

Back to earth...




























Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## ARAMP1

JFingers said:


> Back to earth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


A MiG-28! No one's been that close before!


----------



## JFingers

Cloud chasing in a Mig-28... I love my job!










And some VFR navigation training:










But first, let me take a selfie:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## canuck1977

A more modest effort, and it'll be a while before I'm flying anything inverted, or in a space suit. But I'm about to celebrate my first 100 hours taking my Dad up in the venerable Cessna 150. Here's a wrist shot. My copilot is my 5-year old son, so I was pretty much on my own for this wristie...

Seagull 1963 reissue, 38mm acrylic, on a Crown and Buckle Phalanx. Apparently in a badly trimmed airplane since I'm climbing maybe 50 ft/min.









Don't let this thread die! I love all the cockpit shots, even if they're in more "regular" airplanes. Even the most basic airplane is still a miraculous, incredible thing.


----------



## gerrya

I'll add another.


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## marko14




----------



## avusblue

I noted this photo over the weekend on one of my other favorite websites, Airliners.net. The new Airbus A350 is currently on an around-the-world demo tour. Note the wristwatch on the pilot: the mighty Omega X-33!


----------



## mephisto




----------



## Trifecta

Here is my 1940 Rolex Skyrocket and 1960's Breitling Wakmann stop watch. A Speedy P or Datejust is next on my list!


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## CaptLeslie

Flying at nite with the Bremont MB111 ! b-) Cheers Jim.


----------



## Airboss87

My SW200 powered Junkers 6256, really like this textured dial.


----------



## diver69




----------



## moyski

enroute to its hometown!


----------



## Luminated

This is one from my niece's husband.


----------



## lvt

It seems that a lot of pilots have small wrists, I used to think they should have Gorilla-like wrists


----------



## ExtraDriver




----------



## Luminated




----------



## nsx_23

Classic timepiece, modern aircraft.


----------



## diver69

Cant get enough of my new SAS "Dubh Linn" at the moment...........


----------



## Metlin

I'd be terrified of flying with a pilot wearing a diver... 



diver69 said:


>


----------



## Metlin

lvt said:


> It seems that a lot of pilots have small wrists, I used to think they should have Gorilla-like wrists


Our egos make up for it. ;-)


----------



## canuck1977

Metlin said:


> Our egos make up for it. ;-)


What's the difference between a pilot, and God?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
God doesn't think he's a pilot.


----------



## Metlin

Obligatory photos of my new B1 in the cockpit:


----------



## moyski




----------



## O2AFAC67

Metlin said:


>


First glance at the altimeter scared me cuz it just seemed the wrong place to be taking a "wristie". :-x Fortunately, continuing the scan showed the A/S and VSI were already sitting on the lowest limits so we could all breathe a sigh of relief... ;-):-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## Metlin

O2AFAC67 said:


> First glance at the altimeter scared me cuz it just seemed the wrong place to be taking a "wristie". :-x Fortunately, continuing the scan showed the A/S and VSI were already sitting on the lowest limits so we could all breathe a sigh of relief... ;-):-d


Hahahaha! Perhaps the next time I'll take a wristie when on a roll, and make sure my wife isn't sitting next to me having a heart attack. ;-)


----------



## Skyrider01




----------



## bronxbomber252

Watch: Breitling Transocean Chronograph Unitime

Plane: HC-130P Combat King (USAF CSAR modded C-130)

I am a navigator, window pic was taken from a scanners window used for visual searches while another Nav and I took turns flying on a training mission. Pic towards the open cargo ramp/door was taken while doing Helo air-to-air refueling on the same mission. Green pics and cockpit pic are from a night mission, green is under NVG compatible lighting. This watch does not deploy with me. When deployed I wear my issued Casio Pathfinder PAW-2000 on a black/grey striped Nato strap


----------



## Buzz224

Anybody fly with a Suunto Core? Friend got one for flying ultralights.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252

A few friends of mine use them and love them.


----------



## Buzz224

He's asked me to put his brushed stainless core up for sale here which I've done, I'm test driving it to see if I want to keep it and pay him for it. He's had the older black composition version for years and didn't care for the neg display on this new one.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gripmaster




----------



## cpl

Fantastic photos. They look like adverts.



gripmaster said:


> View attachment 2252898
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252914
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252938
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252962
> 
> 
> View attachment 2253082


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gripmaster

cpl said:


> Fantastic photos. They look like adverts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! it was a wild trip and Aviator G-Shock seemed the right watch to come along...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Oops. :-( wrong cockpit...



Trying a combo I havn't kitted before. Black calf KHS "Raptor" strap and brown distressed leather calf Bund pad with the Breitling B-1. Quick cell phone shot from this morning. A bit conservative but It's comfortable. ;-) 
best,
Ron


----------



## posef

Recently acquired my first Rolex about a week ago and has barely left my wrist since. Really excited to finally use it for what it was meant to do. Sorry for the poor quality photo


----------



## DBeans27

Taken a couple years ago. Usually my go-to flying watch. Casio G-Shock Aviation Series. Aircraft: Northrop T-38C. Miss that jet, classic. Can't take pictures in the current one.


----------



## JFingers

My -38 isn't so fancy inside...



















Blue skies, 
-only Jake


----------



## posef

Awesome 38 pics. Still hoping to get my hands on one in the future


----------



## bronxbomber252

JFingers said:


> My -38 isn't so fancy inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only Jake


Cool pics! The -38 is a sweet plane

That said...

With the "BB" tail flash, I would definitely be interested in some cockpit pics from your other plane if possible! Bet there could be some stunning high altitude shots.


----------



## JFingers

bronxbomber252 said:


> Cool pics! The -38 is a sweet plane
> 
> That said...
> 
> With the "BB" tail flash, I would definitely be interested in some cockpit pics from your other plane if possible! Bet there could be some stunning high altitude shots.


Haven't taken my watches high yet, but it's on my to-do list. Until then, a little instrument work today...



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## manofrolex

JFingers said:


> My -38 isn't so fancy inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only Jake


May be not as fancy a Talon but Beale Bandits get to soar high very high when not in the 38 don't they


----------



## mephisto




----------



## posef

Memphisto, pics look awesome. Still trying to get the best lighting in my cockpit like you did.

In the meantime, a quick snap of my favorite watch in front of a sweet airplane right after we landed


----------



## ItnStln

bronxbomber252 said:


> Watch: Breitling Transocean Chronograph Unitime
> 
> Plane: HC-130P Combat King (USAF CSAR modded C-130)
> 
> I am a navigator, window pic was taken from a scanners window used for visual searches while another Nav and I took turns flying on a training mission. Pic towards the open cargo ramp/door was taken while doing Helo air-to-air refueling on the same mission. Green pics and cockpit pic are from a night mission, green is under NVG compatible lighting. This watch does not deploy with me. When deployed I wear my issued Casio Pathfinder PAW-2000 on a black/grey striped Nato strap


Nice photos! I am a huge C-130 fan as I have had several family members who flew them as pilots and Navigators. One question, what is the difference between the HC-130 and MC-130? The only thing I can find are the different missions, special operations forces support (MC-130) versus combat search and rescue (HC-130).


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## bronxbomber252

ItnStln said:


> Nice photos! I am a huge C-130 fan as I have had several family members who flew them as pilots and Navigators. One question, what is the difference between the HC-130 and MC-130? The only thing I can find are the different missions, special operations forces support (MC-130) versus combat search and rescue (HC-130).


Thanks!

Depends on which MC-130 variant you compare it to. The MC-130P (compared to the HC-130P) has different radar and infrared camera, different navigation suite, and 2 navigators as well as different refueling drogues. The crews are also trained differently.

The MC-130H is completely different and has all kinds of cool stuff for penetrating radar undetected and more, and no helo refueling capability (usually).

The MC-130J and HC-130J are vastly modernized replacements for the P models. They are near identical to each other with only minor differences from ACC (HC)/AFSOC (MC) mods. And again the crews are trained differently.

Google searches on those specific models should yield more details.


----------



## vipereaper30

Dude that Sinn is sick!!


----------



## ItnStln

bronxbomber252 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Depends on which MC-130 variant you compare it to. The MC-130P (compared to the HC-130P) has different radar and infrared camera, different navigation suite, and 2 navigators as well as different refueling drogues. The crews are also trained differently.
> 
> The MC-130H is completely different and has all kinds of cool stuff for penetrating radar undetected and more, and no helo refueling capability (usually).
> 
> The MC-130J and HC-130J are vastly modernized replacements for the P models. They are near identical to each other with only minor differences from ACC (HC)/AFSOC (MC) mods. And again the crews are trained differently.
> 
> Google searches on those specific models should yield more details.


Thanks for the explanation bronxbomber!


----------



## manofrolex

[email protected] said:


>


cool pic love the watch as well


----------



## JFingers

Top of a loop, only takes about 9-10k'...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## O2AFAC67

JFingers said:


> Top of a loop, only takes about 9-10k'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


The DragonLady wrist ornament breathing fire with the dirty side up... ;-) Love it!! :-!
Best,
Ron


----------



## bronxbomber252

Working in the cockpit training device today! Currently going through transistion training from the HC-130P to HC-130J... The device shown is actually modeled after the USMC KC-130J so it is not exactly the same, but oh well.


----------



## ItnStln

bronxbomber252 said:


> Working in the cockpit training device today! Currently going through transistion training from the HC-130P to HC-130J... The device shown is actually modeled after the USMC KC-130J so it is not exactly the same, but oh well.


Nice pictures, again, bronxbomber!


----------



## JFingers

Sometimes you're forced to slow to slowest practical 20 miles out... But other times you get to drive really fast. Life is good!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## mephisto

JFingers said:


> Sometimes you're forced to slow to slowest practical 20 miles out... But other times you get to drive really fast. Life is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


always wondered why the landings were so bad....now i know it's because everyone is busy taking wrist shots in the flare


----------



## JFingers

mephisto said:


> always wondered why the landings were so bad....now i know it's because everyone is busy taking wrist shots in the flare


Ha! Of course it has nothing to do with the lack of visibility, being in a space suit, or bicycle landing gear... 

Actually, you can see the "pogos" are still under the wings, meaning he hasn't taken off yet.

Blue skies, Mephisto, and post more pics of that blnr or lrrp of yours! 
-only Jake


----------



## mephisto

JFingers said:


> Ha! Of course it has nothing to do with the lack of visibility, being in a space suit, or bicycle landing gear...
> 
> Actually, you can see the "pogos" are still under the wings, meaning he hasn't taken off yet.
> 
> Blue skies, Mephisto, and post more pics of that blnr or lrrp of yours!
> -only Jake


hah just kidding, JF...at least your ride comes with legit reasons for tough landings...i am running out of excuses for my shopping cart arrivals!

blue skies (probably a couple shades darker for you now). more pics to come in the new ride...


----------



## diver69

Mileata M2 today (and yesterday, and tomorrow no doubt!)


----------



## O2AFAC67

Phone pic this morning in the only cockpit I can fit into anymore... :roll: ;-) :-d


----------



## righton

JFingers said:


> My -38 isn't so fancy inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only Jake


Awesome pictures!
What watch is that?


----------



## JFingers

righton said:


> Awesome pictures!
> What watch is that?


Thank you, it's a MKII LRRP Capstone.

Blue skies, 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

Cockpit of the chase car counts...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## manofrolex

JFingers said:


> Cockpit of the chase car counts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


where do we sign up for rides and I don't mean in the chase car !!!!


----------



## JFingers

jmanlay said:


> where do we sign up for rides and I don't mean in the chase car !!!!


1.) be a GO
2.) have your minion request a flight
3.) be turned down
4.) have minion demand a flight
5.) fly.

Only kinda kidding 

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## manofrolex

I'd better get into one of those influential government jobs pronto then. i hear there is a good job opening up in 2016


----------



## bronxbomber252

JFingers said:


> Cockpit of the chase car counts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Im pretty sure my service ceiling would count as a low level for you.


----------



## Milos

I'd like to say a big THANK YOU to everybody contributing to this lovely tread and keeping it alive 

Gents, right on!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Apologies for the really low ceiling realized in this cockpit... ;-):-d
Best,
Ron


_*

Better pay attention...*_


----------



## ARAMP1

Timex GMT doing work.


----------



## DBeans27

ARAMP1 said:


> Timex GMT doing work.


T-6B nice...great bird. Best nav gear i ever flew to date. Great watch too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARAMP1

DBeans27 said:


> T-6B nice...great bird. Best nav gear i ever flew to date. Great watch too


Really? I thought you dropped F22s?


----------



## bomba

Damasko DA47 with hour bezel basking


----------



## DBeans27

ARAMP1 said:


> Really? I thought you dropped F22s?


I did, and the T-6B still has better Nav capability and glass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

MKII LRRP Capstone in a T-38.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Mikavulin

Here's a Gavox Squadron in a Falcon F16 at 40000feet and Mach 1.35

This watch was made for a few Belgian squadrons

Check Gavox: http://www.gavox.com



















"Time is an illusion" But what a good one !


----------



## CaptLeslie

Bremont's Boeing Model 1 at home in a Classic B737! Round dial overload! Cheers Jim.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

*Pulsar In Flight*

This large display Pulsar has become one of two work horses for me. It has world time, countdown timer, chrono, etc. It is easy to see and use with a great illuminated display. It is a bit tall though...



Strong winds coming off of Japan.


----------



## ItnStln

*Re: Pulsar In Flight*



TimeOnTarget said:


> This large display Pulsar has become one of two work horses for me. It has world time, countdown timer, chrono, etc. It is easy to see and use with a great illuminated display. It is a bit tall though...
> 
> 
> 
> Strong winds coming off of Japan.


What aircraft is that?


----------



## ARAMP1

DBeans27 said:


> I did, and the T-6B still has better Nav capability and glass


Wow, who knew?

You'd probably .... yourself if you saw the E-11's setup that I was flying. And it was comfortable too. Cabin alt is 10% of your altitude (5000 ft when flying at 50,000 feet.)


----------



## posef

Not in the cockpit, but did a quick hop up to the great white north in Greenland. Always a good time logging some miles with your favorite piece.


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

Orient Flight...


----------



## JFingers

Mt Shasta and my G-Shock...



















Lake Tahoe and my Airwolf...



















Lots of good flying this week. 
Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Fuel Fire Desire

ARAMP1 said:


> Wow, who knew?
> 
> You'd probably .... yourself if you saw the E-11's setup that I was flying. And it was comfortable too. Cabin alt is 10% of your altitude (5000 ft when flying at 50,000 feet.)


Synthetic vision is cheating. 

What suite is that? It makes my Primus 1000 look primitive. (well.....I guess it is now).


----------



## DBeans27

Ye old Citizen in the 38A today.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

*Re: Pulsar In Flight*



ItnStln said:


> What aircraft is that?


747-400F


----------



## ItnStln

*Re: Pulsar In Flight*



TimeOnTarget said:


> 747-400F


Nice!


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Pulsar In Flight*

Only "cockpit" I can fit into these days... 

Just received a Bund in the post today. Set the brown buffalo strap aside and kitted the brown buffalo Bund pad with my OEM Breitling camel color croco deployant strap onto the B-1. Amazingly comfortable and perhaps not surprisingly the color combination goes quite well with a lot of my golfing attire. Green, blue, teal, brown, gold, white shirts all look pretty darn good with this strap kit IMO. I love the patina on this strap and Ill set up a photo shoot of this kit when I've recovered from surgery well enough to do so. Having my second total knee replacement (left side this time, right side was last May 19th) this coming Monday May 4th and I've been too busy to mess with photography except for the below cell phone wristie this afternoon... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## CaptLeslie

*Re: Pulsar In Flight*



O2AFAC67 said:


> Only "cockpit" I can fit into these days...
> 
> Just received a Bund in the post today. Set the brown buffalo strap aside and kitted the brown buffalo Bund pad with my OEM Breitling camel color croco deployant strap onto the B-1. Amazingly comfortable and perhaps not surprisingly the color combination goes quite well with a lot of my golfing attire. Green, blue, teal, brown, gold, white shirts all look pretty darn good with this strap kit IMO. I love the patina on this strap and Ill set up a photo shoot of this kit when I've recovered from surgery well enough to do so. Having my second total knee replacement (left side this time, right side was last May 19th) this coming Monday May 4th and I've been too busy to mess with photography except for the below cell phone wristie this afternoon...
> Best,
> Ron


Ron, I hope you have a speedy recovery with your knee! I always enjoy viewing your passion for Breitling and Bund straps! There only a few old school fans left out there! So here is one of my favorite combos that you inspired! Cheers Jim.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Pulsar In Flight*



CaptLeslie said:


> Ron, I hope you have a speedy recovery with your knee! I always enjoy viewing your passion for Breitling and Bund straps! Their only a few old school fans left out there! So here is one of my favorite combos that you inspired! Cheers Jim.


Hi, Jim. Thank you for your thoughts and comments.  Oh my Goodness that 806 is gorgeous! The way you have it kitted in that photo is _*perfect.*_ IMO. That is the way I would wear that piece all the time, I'm sure. 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Pulsar In Flight*

Good luck. Fast recovery, Ron! Hope you get back on the course soon.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Pulsar In Flight*



Dennis Smith said:


> Good luck. Fast recovery, Ron! Hope you get back on the course soon.


Thank you, Dennis. Much appreciated, my good friend! 
Best,
Ron


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Re: Timepieces in the cockpit: pics thread SEIKO SNAF01P1*

Thought I'd throw this one in.


----------



## N23

JFingers said:


> Back to earth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Thanks for flying over Natomas. I see y'all overhead every once in a while avoiding SMF traffic. If you're ever over the OLD Arco Arena, give us a wave!

And thanks for your service!


----------



## Bob A

This is my first post on this forum. I have been a long time lurker, but I thought it was time that I finally make the jump and join. I would like to thank everyone for this resource that I have gotten a lot of great info from over the last two years. I am very new to collecting and pilot watches will always be the focus of my collection.

It has been pointed out a couple of times, in this very thread I believe, that with all the technology in a modern aircraft the pilot watch has limited everyday use. I do use the slide rule for quick calculations. I hope to never use the chronograph as I would have had a major system failure, but this chronograph functions great.

I think the new AOPA watch this year is interesting, but I must say I like my vintage one much better.









If you are wondering what I am flying this second photo may help you figure it out.


----------



## mephisto




----------



## ReduxWatch

DIG THIS THREAD!

Thanks, OP.


----------



## rott3

wow great picks...dont know were to look first  keep up the good work


----------



## bronxbomber252




----------



## ReduxWatch

This is awesome!!!


----------



## ReduxWatch

We've since scaled down the triangle at the zenith ...


----------



## OnTheFly56

Takes me back to my SAC days. Awesome shots!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mephisto




----------



## pilotwithnoname

ReduxWatch said:


> We've since scaled down the triangle at the zenith ...
> 
> View attachment 4277810


I would recognize that flight deck anywhere. Where was this?

Pic thread:


----------



## Von170

My own humble (and far more casual) contribution:


----------



## bobo90

Definitely in love with this topic! Not part of the "flying people" club unlikely but who knows maybe in the future

Here's my only cockpit experience for the moment  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idrinkwhiskey

not really in the cockpit, but i think it's close enough.


----------



## Piloto

At the gate, prepping for another trans-pac.


----------



## mephisto

Piloto said:


> At the gate, prepping for another trans-pac.


nice not to be too heavy during the summer


----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## JFingers

Black jet, black gloves, black G-Shock.



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

Different black jet, different black watch, same black gloves.




























Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## DBeans27

JFingers said:


> Different black jet, different black watch, same black gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Old faithful. Love the GW3000. Right at home in the Talon. Something to be said for supersonic round dials. Cross country machine.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## combustor

My new favorite companion


----------



## bardemir




----------



## combustor

Spent a lot of time in a 172 just like that one bardemir


----------



## DBeans27

Different kind of cockpit than usual, but the citizen got some humvee time yesterday.







































Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bronxbomber252

My speedy got it's first flight!


----------



## Dash2

Before Start Checklist.


----------



## mephisto

for everyone who is as confused as i was when i first saw them- the round dials are flight instruments


----------



## Piloto

mephisto said:


> for everyone who is as confused as i was when i first saw them- the round dials are flight instruments


I went from 13 years of all glass, to the 767 a few years back. Mind blowing... Love the plane, but miss the automation. Going back to all glass next month. It's a heavy Scarebus, but I'll take what I can get. :think:


----------



## bronxbomber252

I went from 1960's HC-130P's to brand new HC-130J's.... Night and day


----------



## mephisto

Piloto said:


> I went from 13 years of all glass, to the 767 a few years back. Mind blowing... Love the plane, but miss the automation. Going back to all glass next month. It's a heavy Scarebus, but I'll take what I can get. :think:


i do miss the comfort of the bus. easy to operate...just never trusted it. all the guys say airbus fixed all the bad habits on the widebody versions though. enjoy the new destinations!


----------



## JFingers

Glass? We don't need no stinkin' glass!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## O2AFAC67

JFingers said:


> Glass? We don't need no stinkin' glass!


Hey, Jake. IIRC a number of years ago NASA began conversion of their Lawn Darts to glass man caves. Ever think about giving up the Lady and hiring on as an aspiring Shuttle driver? :-! Oops. :-( I forgot. :-s We don't have one any more. You have to hitch a ride on a Putinmobile these days. Well, at least you could remain current in the few remaining 38's until those disappear in the vast wasteland of the Left... :roll:
Best,
Ron


----------



## Piloto

mephisto said:


> i do miss the comfort of the bus. easy to operate...just never trusted it. all the guys say airbus fixed all the bad habits on the widebody versions though. enjoy the new destinations!


True... I was hoping we'd get 787s instead. Busses are cheaper. Simply business. It's going to be strange, I've never flown one. People that do, love them.

After having been flying for 25 +/- years, I consider myself a pilot, not a computer operator. I want to fly the jet... Not ask it to do something, and it only will if it agrees with me... The HAL-9000 comes to mind. Hey, lets disconnect the autopilot! Only to hear "Sorry Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that"...


----------



## Piloto

O2AFAC67 said:


> Well, at least you could remain current in the few remaining 38's until those disappear in the vast wasteland of the Left... :roll:
> Best,
> Ron


True! At this rate, even the ISS will be at the bottom of the ocean before January 2017. o|


----------



## combustor

It's a 2 for 1!


----------



## JFingers

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hey, Jake. IIRC a number of years ago NASA began conversion of their Lawn Darts to glass man caves. Ever think about giving up the Lady and hiring on as an aspiring Shuttle driver? :-! Oops. :-( I forgot. :-s We don't have one any more. You have to hitch a ride on a Putinmobile these days. Well, at least you could remain current in the few remaining 38's until those disappear in the vast wasteland of the Left... :roll:
> Best,
> Ron


The Dragonlady is as close as I'll get to space, I reckon, since I doubt NASA needs a "Latin-American Studies" major in space! However, I did hear the NASA -38s are the nicest ones out there and they probably aren't as bent as ours are.
Blue skies, Ron, c'ya!
-only jake


----------



## Hunterfate

combustor said:


> It's a 2 for 1!
> View attachment 5367794


That's a real plane, trimmed to float hands off like a baby  ! Love the plane/watch combo:-!

And a cockpit watch too :-!


----------



## combustor

Hunterfate said:


> That's a real plane, trimmed to float hands off like a baby  ! Love the plane/watch combo:-!
> 
> And a cockpit watch too :-!


Thanks! Trim is important on a 4 hour leg! I just noticed even the second hands are in sync (by dumb luck/accident). It was a hot day even at 12,500' (highest you can cruise in the US without the mask on), +8C


----------



## demo

Room for one more?


----------



## scooby

Piloto said:


> I went from 13 years of all glass, to the 767 a few years back. Mind blowing... Love the plane, but miss the automation. Going back to all glass next month. It's a heavy Scarebus, but I'll take what I can get. :think:


Ha! I know exactly what you mean. I was in the same boat. After coming from the bus and sitting in the 75 sim for the first time, my initial thought was"OMG...what did I do!?" "I have to set my own speed bugs!?" LOL. The 76-4 has a nice upgraded cockpit though. Congrats on the new Bus and enjoy the extra legroom!
Bus

75

76-4

75


----------



## Piloto

scooby said:


> Ha! I know exactly what you mean. I was in the same boat. After coming from the bus and sitting in the 75 sim for the first time, my initial thought was"OMG...what did I do!?" "I have to set my own speed bugs!?" LOL. The 76-4 has a nice upgraded cockpit though. Congrats on the new Bus and enjoy the extra legroom!


Thanks! Great pics! I'm envious of the 747. My airline will never get one of those. I think I'm going to like the 330, but I've forgotten how much of a PITA that training is. I won't be posting any watch in the plane pictures for another few months. Back to the books... Sigh.


----------



## ARAMP1

My 1975 Pogue and I getting some flight time. 

I posted this selfie over in the Seiko forum, but I'd say it's appropriate here.


----------



## O2AFAC67

This past Friday October 16th I thought it might be a good idea to strap on a larger Breitling... ;-) :-d
Best,
Ron



_*Video Link 1:*_ 




_*Video Link 2:*_


----------



## Beetlebum

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

O2AFAC67 said:


> This past Friday October 16th I thought it might be a good idea to strap on a larger Breitling... ;-) :-d
> Best,
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> _*Video Link 1:*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Video Link 2:*_


Hell yeah, Ron! Congratulations, I bet that was a blast!


----------



## O2AFAC67

JFingers said:


> Hell yeah, Ron! Congratulations, I bet that was a blast!


Hi, Jake. It really was a hoot.  As you well know, "Objects in the mirror are closer than they appear" and that's the case with that GoPro cam perspective for certain. Even though I was in #4 (painted on the wing and tail) we were actually flying #2 on Lead's left wing in an 8 ship. Takeoff was 3,3,2 ship for the 8, join, go over Galveston bay for a couple of loops, a roll and lots of near ninety turns. Flypast, return for break and positive 4.8 on the clock after landing. My pilot was retired French Air Force and the Mirage 2000 demo pilot. He cracked me up singing during the flight. Lot of fun and of course if you're into watches it was a bonus. Every team member including all support personnel wore the brand. Shocking, I know.:roll: After being finished flying fifteen years ago, the day really was a nice way to sort of cap it off now that I'm darn near 70. My granddaughter still thinks I'm a hobo... Hahahaha!! :-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

And here's a quickie screenshot of Granddaughter's hobo PawPaw... :roll:


----------



## Piloto

O2AFAC67 said:


> And here's a quickie screenshot of Granddaughter's hobo PawPaw... :roll:


Awesome! Having grown up in Houston, and flown out of there for most of my adult life, those pictures bring back a lot of memories. I can't wait to get back to Texas someday. Nice job, way to go!


----------



## joshismycaptain

Nate2046 said:


> Canadair CL-65, CRJ, RJ, whatever you want to call it. Its a great airplane to fly but definitely ready for something new after 12 years!


Just started my 10th year in the 200. Zero ambition to go to anything else or anywhere else for that matter. The old 9 guys loved their bird and saw her out to the end, and that's what I plan to do...

I love this thread. 
I will DEFINITELY post some photos!
Maybe as soon as this evening...

EF

~ Josh


----------



## joshismycaptain

O2AFAC67 said:


> This past Friday October 16th I thought it might be a good idea to strap on a larger Breitling... ;-) :-d
> Best,
> Ron
> 
> http://s6.photobucket.com/user/O2AFAC67/media/Wristie 1024W.jpg.html
> 
> Video Link 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video Link 2:


Wow! 
Now that's wearing a Breitling!!!


----------



## Jpfahrstar

Ron,
Nice flight experience! I'm sure you wanted to grab the stick at some point in the flight.


----------



## arogle1stus

Defintely a much more interesting work station than that of a coal train, Displaced Power, locomotive.
Once had a pilot friend tell me strapping on a Triple 7 cockpit was more interesting than delivering
18,000 tons of coal to a power plant.
I replied "John how many times have you flown an acft that had 4,000 pounds of thrust, 6,500 feet
behind you"? 12,000 hp. 8,000 hp in the lead and 4,000 hp in a computer controlled (Harris Computers)
locomotive. It can be tricky sometimes. But I reckon so can piloting.

Lou Snutt


----------



## joshismycaptain

Hmmm,,, forgot to snap one the other night. Perhaps tomorrow...


----------



## joshismycaptain

arogle1stus said:


> Defintely a much more interesting work station than that of a coal train, Displaced Power, locomotive.
> Once had a pilot friend tell me strapping on a Triple 7 cockpit was more interesting than delivering
> 18,000 tons of coal to a power plant.
> I replied "John how many times have you flown an acft that had 4,000 pounds of thrust, 6,500 feet
> behind you"? 12,000 hp. 8,000 hp in the lead and 4,000 hp in a computer controlled (Harris Computers)
> locomotive. It can be tricky sometimes. But I reckon so can piloting.
> 
> Lou Snutt


Yes indeed. Trains are cool. My brother was a brakeman for ten years with UP. Just got let go last month for something he messed up. He is always telling me about trains. Very fascinating!


----------



## joshismycaptain

Alright, here's my photo. Pretty no cool watch, but I like it! 319 split into two rjs, late into CLT, late out, EDCT delay into MSP, Hyd pump failure one min before departure. Exciting evening. Going home.....


----------



## DBeans27

A little 130J action for the people.



























Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard

Awesome pics DBeans27!!!

Is that real life or a sim? I have seen some amazing sims recently so my reality I now slightly skewed


----------



## ARAMP1

demo said:


> Room for one more?
> 
> View attachment 5661754


A Global Express with Vision cockpit. I know that aircraft well! Nice watch too!


----------



## DBeans27

weirdestwizard said:


> Awesome pics DBeans27!!!
> 
> Is that real life or a sim? I have seen some amazing sims recently so my reality I now slightly skewed


It is indeed the sim

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard

That is one awesome setup! I have only spent time in very basic sim's while building time for my instrument rating. I imagine that's full motion and the works?

Quite jealous sir!


----------



## DBeans27

weirdestwizard said:


> That is one awesome setup! I have only spent time in very basic sim's while building time for my instrument rating. I imagine that's full motion and the works?
> 
> Quite jealous sir!


Sure is. Which is actually a new experience. Back in fighters none of the sims were motion. They're on the level of airline sims so a lot of your form 8 (qual) comes from simply sim time due to the realism and cost savings.


----------



## weirdestwizard

That's incredible! Feel free to post more watch pics from the cockpit of both that sim and the 130!

Ill throw this one in so I am at least contributing! Not from the cockpit but stretching my legs


----------



## mephisto

when it's the kind of place where there's a giant corona bottle on the side control tower, you don't pass up the opportunity for a walk around


----------



## JFingers

I know, I know, not in the cockpit, but I don't wear a watch while flying right now, so the Dubai Air Show will have to suffice for now.



















Al Fursan:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## joshismycaptain

Close enough for me man!

Yesterday I bought me a Jeep.

Snapped these photos :

























Took this one two minutes ago out my window in MN...


----------



## joshismycaptain

I got several more watches since my first photo on this thread. I'll have to send more from the flight deck once I'm back at work. (CL65)


----------



## demo

ARAMP1 said:


> A Global Express with Vision cockpit. I know that aircraft well! Nice watch too!


Exactly right, that was was from Seoul. Do you fly it? Been anywhere good lately?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Piloto said:


> Awesome! Having grown up in Houston, and flown out of there for most of my adult life, those pictures bring back a lot of memories. I can't wait to get back to Texas someday. Nice job, way to go!


Thanks so much, Piloto! When, not if, you get back, get in touch with me and we'll have a GTG to swap tales.  Here's a couple more quick screen grabs of the old Hobo for you...


----------



## Piloto

O2AFAC67 said:


> Thanks so much, Piloto! When, not if, you get back, get in touch with me and we'll have a GTG to swap tales.  Here's a couple more quick screen grabs of the old Hobo for you...


Nice! You look right at home in that thing.

Ill take you up on the offer, all though it will be a few more years. My airline does not have a base near IAH/HOU, so it might be a bit when I finally pull the plug and retire near Georgetown. I'm getting too old to commute. This, unless there's another merger. I can't keep up with it all anymore.


----------



## ARAMP1

demo said:


> Exactly right, that was was from Seoul. Do you fly it? Been anywhere good lately?


I did a tour as an instructor pilot in the Air Force E-11. Other than one trip to Dubai, I've been nowhere good, LOL.


----------



## cordon

Every single one of them is hot


----------



## joshismycaptain

So,,, I have my collection of low end mechanicals. They're nothing fancy, but I like them. Whenever I go on a trip I always bring enough to change into a new one every day. I'm not really trying to attract attention. I simply enjoy the variety in switching up my timepiece every morning, winding and setting the time.

Well apparently my FO's have taken notice. I was chatting with my buddy Chris who is another captain and check airmen. He says, "So I've heard you have a reputation." "Oh, and what's that", I ask, concerned? "Well whenever I ask if anyone knows you, they say, 'Yeah, I know him,,,,,, THE WATCH GUY!'"


----------



## MV-22

Apologies for the super low-quality pic where everything is in focus but the watch, but it's what I had after I landed - Zeno Watch-Basel Magellano 6069 GMT Automatic, tanking from a KC-130J.


----------



## MV-22

...aaaand I'd edit out the second/bigger image if I could, but I'm not permitted to edit my post. If a mod sees this, please feel free to do so.

Mod edit: Done


----------



## manofrolex

Nice it takes nuts to take a watch pic in the widow maker.


----------



## Em1224

These are really great photos!


----------



## MV-22

jmanlay said:


> Nice it takes nuts to take a watch pic in the widow maker.


Ahhh, not really jmanlay, she's awesome to fly. Most helicopters require constant babysitting when you're flying them, even en route, but this one is steady. All that being said, the left-seat guy was flying when I snapped the shot.


----------



## manofrolex

Figured that much but gave you credit for it anyway  it is a awesome looking bird in my book 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piloto

MV-22 said:


> Ahhh, not really jmanlay, she's awesome to fly. Most helicopters require constant babysitting when you're flying them, even en route, but this one is steady. All that being said, the left-seat guy was flying when I snapped the shot.


I know I'm showing my age a little bit here, but back in the early to mid 80s, us Huey guys commonly referred to the "new" UH-60 as the Crashhawk. All the bugs were later worked out, and it turned out to be a great bird. The same will happen to the Osprey I'm sure.

The V-22 was still just an experimental prototype back then. Man, I remember thinking what a cool looking aircraft that was. A brilliant idea. 30 years later and those things are just now becoming mainstream. It's really amazing how slow the development can be on some of the stuff.

Enjoy that ride!!! 🏻


----------



## joshismycaptain

jmanlay said:


> Nice it takes nuts to take a watch pic in the widow maker.


Isn't the "Widow Maker" a Harrier?


----------



## mephisto

joshismycaptain said:


> Isn't the "Widow Maker" a Harrier?


also see: beech 18 on floats


----------



## O2AFAC67

mephisto said:


> also see: beech 18 on floats


OT: The first time I recall hearing the appellation was in reference to the Martin B-26 "Marauder" medium bomber from the WWII era. Many descriptions of the aircraft's flying characteristics attribute a high accident rate to the very high wing loading and pilot inexperience especially during early training on the type. Author E.R. Johnson penned a novel using the name for the book's title. I have heard the name used referring to other aircraft including the Osprey but my sense is the Marauder essentially owns the reference considering its time and place in history... :think:
Best,
Ron


----------



## joshismycaptain

Clearly the Marauder holds the title if its that far back and there's no earlier references.

Beech 18 on floats? There's one of those at Sky Harbor in Duluth! Cool looking plane. A few years back they were looking for someone to fly for the Summer back and forth to Thunder Bay. $50k for the Summer! I'm sure you'd have no Summer of your own though. Cool planes...

Ok,,,, I'm going to try to take another aviation photo today with a watch. I always seem to forget to snap a photo...


----------



## joshismycaptain

Or,,,,, should the title of Widow Maker go to the craft that has killed the most? Maybe more worthy. Nyone know stats? What's the deadliest aircraft??? Probably a Skyhawk


----------



## DBeans27

I know the T-37 has G-loc'd more pilots than any jet in the Air Force. Onset rate with that strait wing was brutal I'm told. I doubt it holds the record though. Probably something more like the F-104 id imagine. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_nimslow

This poor Fortis has been on my wrist pretty much every work day, for several years now. One of these days I'll have to get a new "work" watch.


----------



## joshismycaptain

Ok,,,, I finally remembered! I don't have all my timepieces with me, but I do have five today (I bring one for each day of the trip).

So here's five different pieces in my flightdeck - just snapped all of these in O'Hare, waiting to leave for Cinci...


----------



## Dr_nimslow

Since I again find myself working over Christmas, and I can't be home with my family. I decided to dig out my Soviet Air Force issued Sturmanskie.

This one was built in 1983, the same year as my lovely, Ukrainian born, Russian speaking bride.


----------



## citjet

For those Beale AFB U-2 fellas, I've ground handled your Talons many times at PDX. Thought I'd share some shots.


----------



## Piloto

joshismycaptain said:


> Ok,,,, I finally remembered! I don't have all my timepieces with me, but I do have five today (I bring one for each day of the trip).
> 
> So here's five different pieces in my flightdeck ]


Dude... 🏻


----------



## joshismycaptain

Piloto said:


> Dude... ?dffb


So glad you emoticon registered as gibberish...


----------



## AmericanSeal

Dr_nimslow said:


> This poor Fortis has been on my wrist pretty much every work day, for several years now. One of these days I'll have to get a new "work" watch.
> View attachment 6394881


I love the watch! Are there any closer shots than this one right here?


----------



## pilotwithnoname

Maratac SR9015L on a Zulu strap.


----------



## mephisto

frontrange


----------



## DBeans27

Anstead Oceanus





















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange

Wow, one of the best Thread in the net! Congratulation everybody for these amazing photos!


----------



## greygoosestr8

Now we know what the professionals wear, great pics


----------



## paolorange

IWC Mk XV


----------



## HappyJack

Not an SF260 in the shot of the IWC XV, is it? If not, then what aircraft is it?


----------



## paolorange

Yes Sir, it's a high spirited Italian SF260D 










In order to not hijack this glorious thread, let me post my favorite navigation tool/timepiece..


----------



## Von170

Liking this a lot, tell me more! Where to get?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## paolorange

Thanks! It's the first prototype of my own design. )
It's name in A-13A and it's powered by an ETA 251.264 Precidrive.


----------



## JFingers

3572 and T-38A.



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Milos

Hey Paolorange 

Love your watch!!!

Good luck with it and get that baby serialized


----------



## seven_spanish_angels

Low and slow


----------



## Brewersprts

This is an awesome thread. Keep them coming


----------



## Hunterfate

seven_spanish_angels said:


> Low and slow
> View attachment 7102042


Nice plane there:-!


----------



## Dr_nimslow

AmericanSeal said:


> I love the watch! Are there any closer shots than this one right here?


I'll try and get a better one when the sun is up tomorrow.


----------



## CaptLeslie

Checking the lights for the last time before heading off to retirement! Excited and sad all at the same time! :roll:


----------



## Hunterfate

Have a safe last official flight and I wish you many more happy flying hours in retirement :-!


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Kicking myself in the face for not seeing this thread sooner!!! Great photos guys

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## turbojoly

Von170 said:


> Liking this a lot, tell me more! Where to get?


[/QUOTE]

Where can we get this beautiful timepiece?


----------



## gerrya

Where can we get this beautiful timepiece?[/QUOTE]

X2

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange

Turbojoly and Gerrya, at this stage it's the first prototype that I made just for me, but you never know.
You can find out more here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/quest-perfect-pilot-watch-headache-project-2919930.html


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

I am totally interested if you get it up and going!! Very impressive sir!

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## mephisto

reflecting on the times


----------



## anabuki

Not "in", but as close as possible... ;-)


----------



## JFingers

Staying under the weather and low key with my MKII Vantage.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## diver69

SAS 'SEA' 01 flying across the Irish Sea at 18,000 feet. No storms for a change................


----------



## Proflig8tor

Cheap Casio WVA320J. Love these watches with the dual display for UTC, solar, waveceptor, waterproof, night light ... all a pilot needs really.

Wish there was an option to make a higher end version with a AR Sapphire and longer lived bezel.


----------



## hns-panama

Still love my Navihawk.


----------



## JJEXP

Aggiez28 said:


> some nice IWCs in this thread


Brook, who let you in here?


----------



## eroc

Casio PRG510


----------



## paolorange

Wow, wow and wow again!
Envy Mode ON


----------



## Glerp

Eroc,
That is one beautiful looking plane! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airboss87

Fortis B-42 Pilot Pro at home in a Boeing office, sitting on a C&B premium nato strap. It's a great combo and I was very easy to add a Fortis buckle to it. Awesome Mustang by the way! (still working on getting the pic right...) 
View attachment 7642770


----------



## JJEXP

Airboss87 said:


> Fortis B-42 Pilot Pro at home in a Boeing office, sitting on a C&B premium nato strap. It's a great combo and I was very easy to add a Fortis buckle to it. Awesome Mustang by the way! (still working on getting the pic right...)
> View attachment 7642770


You might need to resize that attachment. It comes through as an invalid link instead of a picture.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## OnTheFly56

"Heading Out"

Just turned 60....

Top of Descent....

Where did the years go?


----------



## O2AFAC67

From last Oct 16th. Cropped down a bit to 800W...


----------



## JFingers

Since Ron, Burbank and everyone else is showing off...

3572.50/U-2










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## vipereaper30

^^^Nice! 

I wonder how many of those straps actually get worn over space/pressure suits...


----------



## O2AFAC67

JFingers said:


> Since Ron, Burbank and everyone else is showing off...
> 
> 3572.50/U-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


How can you not simply* LOVE *a gas tank big enough to hold six or seven million pounds of JPTS?... ;-) :-d And the watch is pretty kewl as well.... :-! 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Von170

A relaxing afternoon drawing to an end:


----------



## O2AFAC67

Von170 said:


> A relaxing afternoon drawing to an end:


Great "wristie" of your Sinn but that ASK-21 deserves a shot as well, doncha' tink?... 
Best,
Ron



PS: Here is a scan of a snapshot of my RS-15 taken back in 1982...


----------



## Von170

Ron,

That Schreder is a nice ship, even today - 34 years on.

T


----------



## O2AFAC67

Von170 said:


> Ron,
> 
> That Schreder is a nice ship, even today - 34 years on.
> 
> T


Thanks, T. Here is Mike Carris' Diamond goal flight in his RS-15 back in 2010... 




PS. Probably the last time I wore this dirty old hat (which I still have as evidenced by the 2006 vintage watch posed with it) was sometime in the early to mid nineteen eighties...


----------



## JFingers

Bremont U2 Special Edition helping me in a tough day at the office...










Those clouds might be nefarious, better check 'em out to make sure...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Hunterfate

JFingers said:


> Bremont U2 Special Edition helping me in a tough day at the office...
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Jake, I hope you're getting a good pay for all this annoyance of going to work, having to fly in a fast jet doing aerobatics etc. What a boredom. Phew.

Hope you get some decent office job 8-17 like myself to relieve you of all that torments of the current workplace :-!:-d


----------



## saltddirk

O2AFAC67 said:


> Great "wristie" of your Sinn but that ASK-21 deserves a shot as well, doncha' tink?...
> Best,
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Here is a scan of a snapshot of my RS-15 taken back in 1982...


ASK 21.... Boy that bring back memories
Last time I took one up the Grob Twin-Astir was fresh from the laminating halls and hot stuff.
Learned to fly in a Rhonlerche and then went to ASK13's before taking my solo's in a K6. We also used a v-tail single seater but the name/ number eludes me now.

This is as close as I come to a cockpit nowadays

















From the back of a Bell helicopter

D


----------



## Ron Engels

Two very different family members working on the same flight.


----------



## Hunterfate

Ron, it just made my day to see your post here at WUS, long time no see .

And nice two family members, I might add |>


----------



## easyjetrider

Not a 'pilot' watch, but very nice all the same!


----------



## aepilot

It's been a while since I've posted.


----------



## tcartpilot

Just after take off for a flight around the Willamette Valley. Not the big iron many of you pilot but loads of fun never the less!! :-!


----------



## kenb86

tcartpilot said:


> Just after take off for a flight around the Willamette Valley. Not the big iron many of you pilot but loads of fun never the less!! :-!
> 
> View attachment 8302450


Nice photo! What type aircraft?


----------



## O2AFAC67

kenb86 said:


> Nice photo! What type aircraft?


Well, you probably have to look past the instrument panel to recognize the subject... ;-):-d










Looks like about a 1946 Taylorcraft 12 I suspect?... :think:
Best,
Ron


----------



## tcartpilot

Good guess! Actually a 1941 BC12-65. After the war they didn't use the extra cover over the instrument panel.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

joshismycaptain said:


> Or,,,,, should the title of Widow Maker go to the craft that has killed the most? Maybe more worthy. Nyone know stats? What's the deadliest aircraft??? Probably a Skyhawk


The Luftwaffe 'Starfighter' apparently... if you're a pilot.


----------



## Brucy

Those F104's are nice! NH90's a bit safer though!


----------



## G550

Not in the cockpit but almost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

My Big Chinese Pilot and his Nakajima Ki43 Hayabusa ;-)


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## gtcrispy

Maratac GPT-1


----------



## anabuki

My "home made" cockpit.
Some from MiG29, some from Polish training jet plane "Iskra", some from "Pearl"
and some from.... doesn't matter. ;-)


----------



## WatchGecko.com

This Percival Prince had seen better days...

Tim

Mod Edit: Side view of a P.50/P.54 Percival Prince from the Web...


----------



## Guest

TU-144 @ 12 o'clock


----------



## O2AFAC67

Unfortunately you'll have to trust there is a timepiece on my wrist in this post. I think it is probably a Casio calculator since the video was shot in November 1988 and I didn't have my first Breitling Old Navitimer until March 1990. These are captures from an old VHS video shot by my late wife. This ship was easily the slowest of all the interesting aircraft I was fortunate enough to try on for size over the years. Wonderful memories to keep for sure... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## anabuki

GSX1300R Hayabusa Nakajima Ki43 Oscar


----------



## O2AFAC67

Some of us didn't have the most modern equipment for our flight training...:roll:
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

Unfortunately you'll have to trust there is a timepiece on my wrist in this post. I think it is probably a Casio calculator since the video was shot in November 1988 and I didn't have my first Breitling Old Navitimer until March 1990. These are captures from an old VHS video shot by my late wife. This ship was easily the slowest of all the interesting aircraft I was fortunate enough to try on for size over the years. Wonderful memories to keep for sure... 
Best,
Ron













*Edit:* Yay! I found the link to the "Yesvideo" I posted online a few years ago... ;-) * 
LINK:* https://share.yesvideo.com/s/Xz3sH86x8fz8c94U?inv_code=Xz3sH86x8fz8c94T

*Edit again:* Oops. :-s Posted the blimp pics a month ago and just now found the video link. Oh, well... :roll:


----------



## G550

New Pelagos came to work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBeans27

A couple Deep Blue divers hackin the mish on the MC-130J


----------



## TapAptPat

Nice loop.d.loop respect...😋
Thanks for sharing
Pat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## JFingers

GW-5000 hacking a more fun mission. Rescued a jet in the heartland, and on the way back I had to make sure Lake Tahoe was still there. Don't fret, it is.



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Piloto

Resco... FINALLY!!!


----------



## vipereaper30

Gotta figure out how to get this one on over the pressure suit!


----------



## Piloto

vipereaper30 said:


> Gotta figure out how to get this one on over the pressure suit!


Man... That's sweet.


----------



## TapAptPat

vipereaper30 said:


> Gotta figure out how to get this one on over the pressure suit!


+1 on sweetness.

Re your question. Think Velcro, like NASA or divers. They still need access to time but have all the cuffs tucked in. Or if your in touch with feminine side try a nurses solution. It'll be the sweetest medal you'll have. Lol

Cheers,

Ps Omega straps come to think of it Bremont also do a Velcro strap.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

TapAptPat said:


> +1 on sweetness.
> 
> Re your question. Think Velcro, like NASA or divers. They still need access to time but have all the cuffs tucked in. Or if your in touch with feminine side try a nurses solution. It'll be the sweetest medal you'll have. Lol
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ps Omega straps come to think of it Bremont also do a Velcro strap.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


I think it was a rhetorical humble-brag... I gotta work with this guy... 

Blue skies! 
-only Jake


----------



## TapAptPat

Or how adopting @mad dog patent belt. Diversify a new product line. By strapping it over the head gear and call it the "the mcenrow". 

You gotta be kidding me.. 
Pat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat

JFingers said:


> I think it was a rhetorical humble-brag... I gotta work with this guy...
> 
> Blue skies!
> -only Jake


This I can do a land crab....










Still very special.
I do have many many fliers just not allowed in the important seats.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## vipereaper30

JFingers said:


> I think it was a rhetorical humble-brag... I gotta work with this guy...


Just looking for pointers from the pros! I might need to borrow your Omega strap...


----------



## vipereaper30

Another beautiful day today in Norcal.


----------



## JFingers

vipereaper30 said:


> Another beautiful day today in Norcal.


Excellent! Back on topic (watches in cockpits...)!

Blue skies,
-only Jake


----------



## anabuki




----------



## nsx_23

Man I love this thread.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## O2AFAC67

Taking the short way around 35L to find it in there somewhere... ;-) :-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## TapAptPat

Awesome Ron. Route 1 all the way.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## G550

Pelagos again.


----------



## Milos

Daymn SIR, that's a striking one ^^^^


----------



## Milos

Mobile phone pics, I knoOow


----------



## ApacheDriver

Not my usual mount, but flying's flying, right? New MKii to boot!


----------



## Donsaimon

My Breitling B50 cockpit Frecce Tricolori limited edition in ATR Cockpit

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto




----------



## Liceman

Closest thing to a cockpit I'll get.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550

RAF Northolt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange

Central Atlantic today. A friend flying with my A-13A prototype #2


----------



## Zynec

Donsaimon said:


> View attachment 9826346
> View attachment 9826362


Beautiful watch, I love it!


----------



## Donsaimon

Thanks Zynec! 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

In Japanese airspace on Tuesday


----------



## texaspledge

DoctorWolf said:


> In Japanese airspace on Tuesday
> View attachment 9909266


Classic beauty, really want to make this my next watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia

A grainy photo of my Casio DW-6300 while hovering over the protests.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## aegir




----------



## anabuki




----------



## RCM83

Carbon Lum-tec on a flight this evening


----------



## longstride

EZM1 at 37000 Ft.


----------



## paolorange

Invidia Mode ON


----------



## bomba

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT @ 41000ft.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

5513.


----------



## Spitfire007

Mine in it's natural environment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

My speedy in its natural environment, too, above 70,000':



















Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Spitfire007

Well....hard to top that, literally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

Yup.. that thread is dead. I just can't post picture of my watches in an A330 after that.


----------



## ItnStln

JFingers said:


> My speedy in its natural environment, too, above 70,000':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Is that a U-2?


----------



## Leonine

Loving all the Speedys in this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spitfire007

Yeah he waited on that shot for a while...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP




----------



## lightspire

Epic. Easily one of the best wrist shots ever. Thank you for posting!



JFingers said:


> My speedy in its natural environment, too, above 70,000':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


----------



## Strmwatch

ItnStln said:


> Is that a U-2?


Looking at the wing...I'd say it's probably a good bet it is a U-2.


----------



## weirdestwizard

Doing checks before we get called.


----------



## Jimi182

JFingers said:


> My speedy in its natural environment, too, above 70,000':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Excellent pic. Is that a contrail from a higher flying object in the distance of the second picture? I take it you were descending when you took that one 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Spitfire007 said:


> Well....hard to top that, literally.


It's pretty awesome being the highest person in the world sometimes (other than the guys on the ISS).



DoctorWolf said:


> Yup.. that thread is dead. I just can't post picture of my watches in an A330 after that.


Nonsense. We need MORE pictures of watches in cockpits around here.



ItnStln said:


> Is that a U-2?


Affirmative.



Spitfire007 said:


> Yeah he waited on that shot for a while...


I had to wait til the moment was ripe, seemed like a good time.



lightspire said:


> Epic. Easily one of the best wrist shots ever. Thank you for posting!


Thank you, it's tough to take a bad selfie in a space suit...



Jimi182 said:


> Excellent pic. Is that a contrail from a higher flying object in the distance of the second picture? I take it you were descending when you took that one


Actually, that was still at altitude. It's either ice on the inside of the canopy or a scratch. We tend to keep the cockpit really cold (30-40* F) so we don't overheat in the suit, so often times ice will form on the inside of the canopy and there's not much you can do about it. Good thing there's not much traffic up there to watch out for!

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I doubt I'll ever get a better chance to communicate with a U-2 pilot!

JFingers, can I ask a couple of questions please?

1. How long does it take to prepare all your kit / suit for flight

and

2. Do you wear any other watches / mission timers apart from that Speedy?


----------



## paolorange

and

3. Do you have a clock in the cockpit?


----------



## rrchmnn

Such a dope pic!


----------



## mrdata

@JFingers: Realy great pictures. Wow! Thank you very much!!
Regards, Dirk


----------



## JFingers

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I doubt I'll ever get a better chance to communicate with a U-2 pilot!
> 
> JFingers, can I ask a couple of questions please?
> 
> 1. How long does it take to prepare all your kit / suit for flight
> 
> and
> 
> 2. Do you wear any other watches / mission timers apart from that Speedy?


1. Our Physiological Support Division (PSD) do all our suit maintenance and upkeep. They inspect our suit once the day prior to our flight, once the day of, before we get dressed, then it takes 3 people to get us into the suit, then they check the suit again, then they check it one more time once we're strapped into the plane. It only takes me about 20 minutes to get dressed, then I have to pre-breathe 100% oxygen for an hour before takeoff to help prevent Decompression Sickness (DCS), and about 30 minutes to get strapped into the plane, start the motor, taxi out and takeoff.

2. Nope, I don't even normally wear the Speedy, just for the picture. It's too easy to knock it into things since the suit is so thick and the cockpit so tight.



paolorange said:


> and
> 
> 3. Do you have a clock in the cockpit?


Just a digital clock synced to GPS, unfortunately no manual wind clock.

Blue skies!
-only jake


----------



## Leekster

JFingers said:


> 1. Our Physiological Support Division (PSD) do all our suit maintenance and upkeep. They inspect our suit once the day prior to our flight, once the day of, before we get dressed, then it takes 3 people to get us into the suit, then they check the suit again, then they check it one more time once we're strapped into the plane. It only takes me about 20 minutes to get dressed, then I have to pre-breathe 100% oxygen for an hour before takeoff to help prevent Decompression Sickness (DCS), and about 30 minutes to get strapped into the plane, start the motor, taxi out and takeoff.
> 
> 2. Nope, I don't even normally wear the Speedy, just for the picture. It's too easy to knock it into things since the suit is so thick and the cockpit so tight.
> 
> Just a digital clock synced to GPS, unfortunately no manual wind clock.
> 
> Blue skies!
> -only jake


Tell Cracker, Leekster says he is the only guy I know who's head is shinier than the helmet... 









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Perseverence

Trintec Zulu-03, Cockpit Style.








Smith & Bradley Ambush, PVD.


----------



## Spitfire007

May start flying this soon..bonus points to those who can guess what it is.

Here's a view to give it away...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

DC-3!☺


----------



## dfwcowboy

Spitfire007 said:


> May start flying this soon..bonus points to those who can guess what it is.


How does one go about getting a type rating in a DC-3 these days?


----------



## ItnStln

Nemo_Sandman said:


> DC-3!☺


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## JFingers

dfwcowboy said:


> How does one go about getting a type rating in a DC-3 these days?


I'm guessing getting into volunteering for the Commemorative Air Force or something similar. Looks like a blast though!

Blue skies! 
-only Jake


----------



## Spitfire007

dfwcowboy said:


> How does one go about getting a type rating in a DC-3 these days?


There are several places that offer it throughout the US. It's about $18k! 
Hoping my museum will type me...but not holding my breath over that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Sinn 556 putzing around the South Bay this morning:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## weirdestwizard

There are a few operators in Canada that run DC3's, even some DC3T's.


----------



## ItnStln

JFingers said:


> Sinn 556 putzing around the South Bay this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Nice! What aircraft is that?


----------



## JFingers

ItnStln said:


> Nice! What aircraft is that?


Backseat of a T-38A.


----------



## ItnStln

JFingers said:


> Backseat of a T-38A.


Nice!


----------



## anabuki

Hayabusa Nakajima Ki43


----------



## Chromejob

Never heard of anyone "putzing " in a Talon... LOL


----------



## JFingers

MKII Key West on a cross country training trip:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## turkishcoffee




----------



## TallWatch

Here is one designed by one of WUS members Paolo, a crazy good looking A13-A Pilot watch with large minute and seconds chrono hand. So no subdials for optimum legibility. Check his thread: quest for the perfect pilot watch. He also made his own website a-13a.com with more info.
Here its beeing tested in a 737 cockpit :


----------



## TallWatch

and another :


----------



## ALfwlmth

JFingers said:


> MKII Key West on a cross country training trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Dam, that's bad ass!! Thanks for your service!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

And I thought that taking photos with hands on steering wheel was dangerous. Check six!


Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## manofrolex

webicons said:


> And I thought that taking photos with hands on steering wheel was dangerous. Check six!
> 
> Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


Less traffic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ursus

I am no pilot, but just wanted to say, this thread is absolutely epic. Please don't let it fade away, post more for all of us desk-locked creatures to admire!


----------



## arogle1stus

Hey! All you plane drivers.
I thought you guys wore Bell & Ross?
Pilot friend of mine was expounding on flying the Triple 7 from DFW to Sao Paulo, Brazil.
I asked "How long has it been since you flew a plane with one third of it's propulsion 6,500 feet 
behind you?


Loaded coal trains had two 8,000 hp leading locomotives, and a 4,000 hp locomotive on rear of train! 
Or 12,000 hp total. 116 coal cars of 130 tons per car load. 6,500 feet in length.

X traindriver Art


----------



## JFingers

arogle1stus said:


> Hey! All you plane drivers.
> I thought you guys wore Bell & Ross?
> Pilot friend of mine was expounding on flying the Triple 7 from DFW to Sao Paulo, Brazil.
> I asked "How long has it been since you flew a plane with one third of it's propulsion 6,500 feet
> behind you?
> 
> Loaded coal trains had two 8,000 hp leading locomotives, and a 4,000 hp locomotive on rear of train!
> Or 12,000 hp total. 116 coal cars of 130 tons per car load. 6,500 feet in length.
> 
> X traindriver Art


I don't know a single pilot who owns a B&R...


----------



## Donsaimon

As far as I know a lot of pilots wear Breitlings


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

Donsaimon said:


> As far as I know a lot of pilots wear Breitlings
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Most of the ones I've seen do.


----------



## weirdestwizard

I think it mostly depends on what field of aviation they fly in.

Most guys I work with its Gshocks and Seikos, but that's maybe helicopter specific? 

Like to keep and eye open at airports to see what most people are wearing and compliment when able! 

JFingers your pics are always awesome! Keep them coming!


----------



## weirdestwizard

Forgot to add pic!


----------



## JFingers

Sinn 856 UTC doing work this weekend:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

MKII Vantage flying around. Had to make sure Yosemite and Lake Tahoe were still there...

El Capitan:



















Half Dome:



















Lake Tahoe:










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## paolorange

Just got this...


----------



## Spitfire007

Yak!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

Desk divers?









What about desk cockpit? ;-)


----------



## DoctorWolf

Layovers in Japan are not good for my wallet. Over the past 18 months I have bought 3 Seikos there (SKX007, Sumo and Tuna). Yesterday I bought my first G-Shock and wore it for the flight back. At least this one was covered by my allowance


----------



## Chromejob

anabuki said:


> Desk divers?
> What about desk cockpit? ;-)


 No more than a wheeled vehicle, I'd bet. But&#8230;


----------



## longstride

YAK 9?


----------



## longstride

DC-3 / C-47


----------



## mph57

IWC Mark XI & B777 flying back from Brussels, crossing 030W : )


----------



## Time In

WOW ....this is a tremendous thread !!! The cockpit shots are breathtaking !! I live in Western MA... a few miles from Westover Air Force Base (now called Air Reserve Base). See a lot of Military flying in and out....it seems they would just drop out of the sky on landing/takes-offs because it "looks" like they are practically standing still at times !!.... And about 10 mi to the west is Barnes ANG Base Westfield Ma, Home of the 104th Fighter Wing. A change from Warthogs to F-15's occurred a few years back. You know they're around when their "ass end" faces you...crazy loud !! For you commercial pilots...I'm in your flight path. Bradley and Logan nearby. Since I live in the woods it's pitch black at night...I see your flashing lights high in the sky frequently. Also choppers around on a regular basis. Keep em' flying..and I'll keep wavin' !! Peace...


----------



## anabuki

my Nakajima Ki43 cockpit.


----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## JFingers

Sinn 856 just back from service in an Evektor Sportstar LSA. Fun little airplane.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## anabuki




----------



## G550

World timer coming in handy on the tour.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Holy crap, you trying to beat Jake's (thread) altitude record?


----------



## g6k_br

G550 said:


> World timer coming in handy on the tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HM! which FL????


----------



## montu63

Eastbound over the Atlantic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550

g6k_br said:


> HM! which FL????


FL450 over flying Afghanistan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

My Speedy and my buddy's Montbrilliant in his Glasair 1. After the flight I could finally remove my knee from my chin... Not built for tall people.

However, we won the log-pool race, where we came closest to our pre-stated time for a flight to the pool and the log pile and back, wheels up to wheels down. Didn't get above 1500' on this one.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Perseverence

Does the back end of an HH-60 count?


----------



## anabuki

Chinese pilot with French name in the cockpit of Japanese Ki43 Hayabusa... ;-)


----------



## Chromejob

Perseverence said:


> Does the back end of an HH-60 count?


"Real mean don't do hover checks." (maybe they don't say that any more)

FYI for vets, Periscope Films on YouTube digitizes old training and promotional films. They posted one recently from the 1980s, "Air Force Safety" with segment on flight mishap accident investigation. Neat, nostalgic stuff. (Though grim for flyers.)

P.S.: "Rock on" to all flyers of rescue aircraft. 2nd proudest thing I've ever done with my life.


----------



## Leekster

JFingers said:


> I don't know a single pilot who owns a B&R...


Me neither. Haven't seen one on a pilot yet.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ItnStln

Perseverence said:


> Does the back end of an HH-60 count?


Air Force or Coast Guard? And what watch is that?


----------



## Leekster

A little love for the NÄCKEN at FL380 somewhere over Venezuela.









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Perseverence

ItnStln said:


> Air Force or Coast Guard? And what watch is that?


Air Force. It's my Smith & Bradley Ambush.


----------



## Perseverence

Leekster said:


> Me neither. Haven't seen one on a pilot yet.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


True. All the ones I know wear either the cheapest watch they can find or a Citizen. Which, to their amusement, I've begun referring to as the "Working Man's Breightling".


----------



## Leekster

Perseverence said:


> True. All the ones I know wear either the cheapest watch they can find or a Citizen. Which, to their amusement, I've begun referring to as the "Working Man's Breightling".


Most of my military pilot buddies have at least one Breitling from their squadron.

Several good friends have vintage Rolex.

Quite a few are just plain not inserted in watches and have a Casio or Citizen.

One dipshit is completely into those HUGE Invictas. Barf. Dude pulls $400K a year and buys Invicta... Okaaaaay.

But I have never, ever, seen a pilot with a Bell and Ross.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster

I'm wrong.
I saw ONE last year.
American Airlines pilot.
Just remembered.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## manofrolex

Leekster said:


> I'm wrong.
> I saw ONE last year.
> American Airlines pilot.
> Just remembered.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


n of 1 not so impressive B&R
Never seen one myself either .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Leekster said:


> I'm wrong.
> I saw ONE last year.
> American Airlines pilot.
> Just remembered.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


He might have sold it.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

Perseverence said:


> Air Force. It's my Smith & Bradley Ambush.


Thanks, it's a nice looking watch!


----------



## ItnStln

Leekster said:


> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Nice signature line!


----------



## memphispilot

arogle1stus said:


> Hey! All you plane drivers.
> I thought you guys wore Bell & Ross?
> 
> X traindriver Art


Pilots are generally some of the absolute CHEAPEST people in the world. I know a few who wear Citizen Skyhawks, a couple who wear Rolex Subs because they make stupid money and don't care, one who collects Speedys, and the rest wear literally anything that costs less than $10. If you asked 100 pilots if they wore a Bell&Ross I guarantee 99 of them would have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Chromejob

Depending upon the flying duties, would you wear a fancy or collectable watch, or one that you don't mind trashing doing fuel samples or banging against an aileron? I didn't wear a nice dress watch when I flying in USCG heaps, I wore my rough, tough, and easily replaced Seiko H558. Just one point of view. 

Is this still a pics thread? We seem to be having a sewing bee around a pot o' tea. Someone pull chocks already…


\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## Perseverence

I have two watches dedicated for my flying duties. I don't mind paying the extra for a Smith & Bradley because I like supporting US built / assembles watch companies. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia

Damasko DC66Si blk. Luxurious and tough. Helps me keep track of things when hunting the wolf. Wear a nice watch. Scratches are like scars, they have stories and experience to display. If I buy a tool watch I use it as such. Just my two cents, keep the change.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63

I've flown with 2 pilots in my 18 year career who wore a bell and Ross. Not my cup of tea. And one of those is now big into omega so rarely ever wears it.. Being a WUS I obviously notice what is popular in the cockpit... Casio timex citizen seiko swatch, pilots are no more into pilot watches than the rest of the general population. If a non WUS pilot(which is over 95%) decides to buy a nice Swiss watch, invariably it's a Breitling. And the most popular model is a quartz aerospace. Have only ever seen 2 navitimers but that's the one with real avation history, and hopefully my next watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63

Here's 2 of my watches. Speedmaster is my newest and worn on my right hand to avoid getting the hesalite crystal any more scratched then is necessary... After initial reservations about wearing it to work at all I've decided it's a tool watch and if good enough for Neil Buzz and the rest of the Apollo Astronauts it's good enough for a 757 pilot.

The Squale has a sapphire but has a scratch on the bezel insert from a skiing incident. As you can probably tell I don't baby my watches. That said I'll get it replaced at some point...


----------



## Donsaimon

ALfwlmth said:


> Dam, that's bad ass!! Thanks for your service!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Non WUS pilots buy Breitling.... And what WUS pilots buy?? Not Breitling!??

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## guccimanilla

Military pilots just curious, do they care what they wear on your flights? Would you get fun of for wearing a Rolex?


----------



## vipereaper30

guccimanilla said:


> Military pilots just curious, do they care what they wear on your flights? Would you get fun of for wearing a Rolex?


No one cares what we wear so sometimes I'll even wear a Rolex.


----------



## Chromejob

guccimanilla said:


> Military pilots just curious, do they care what they wear on your flights? Would you get fun of for wearing a Rolex?


 If you do, wear it Yeager style (for old times' sake).

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## guccimanilla

vipereaper30 said:


> No one cares what we wear so sometimes I'll even wear a Rolex.


I'm hoping to become part of aircrew, and I look forward to the day I can take a picture just like that.


----------



## ItnStln

Chromejob said:


> If you do, wear it Yeager style (for old times' sake).
> 
> \\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


Is that a Sub?


----------



## Perseverence

No one cares, unless people see it.

For example, I will NOT wear the Xeric in uniform, and especially in the aircraft. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

ItnStln said:


> Is that a Sub?


Um, yes. A 6538 or similar.


----------



## ItnStln

Chromejob said:


> Um, yes. A 6538 or similar.


Thanks!


----------



## blundell

Nice pictures and topic.


----------



## ItnStln

blundell said:


> Nice pictures and topic.


Agreed


----------



## alpapilot

Happy Fourth of July!

(Chronosport UDT on Gasgasbones strap)


----------



## FAA

Hey,

First post but here's what I wear almost everyday....

Its not in the cockpit but it was soon about to be.


----------



## ItnStln

FAA said:


> View attachment 12335533
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> First post but here's what I wear almost everyday....
> 
> Its not in the cockpit but it was soon about to be.


Nice! Is that a Blackhawk in the background?


----------



## dustpilot

alpapilot said:


> Happy Fourth of July!
> 
> (Chronosport UDT on Gasgasbones strap)


Very nice photo. MD-88?


----------



## alpapilot

dustpilot said:


> Very nice photo. MD-88?


Yep, it's the Maddog.


----------



## manofrolex

ItnStln said:


> Nice! Is that a Blackhawk in the background?


Looks like a Merlin AgustaWestland to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

alpapilot said:


> Yep, it's the Maddog.


I've never flown in an MD-88, but I want to because they're nice looking despite their age.


----------



## ItnStln

jmanlay said:


> Looks like a Merlin AgustaWestland to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Syrjetdriver

Hello Everyone,
I just found this thread. Here are a few pics of my Ocean Rover on a 4-day....


----------



## tommyxl

Bulova Moon Watch for the day, Steinhart Ocean One 500 Titanium for the night.


----------



## Strmwatch

jmanlay said:


> Looks like a Merlin AgustaWestland to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said...not even close to being a blackhawk!


----------



## ItnStln

Strmwatch said:


> What he said...not even close to being a blackhawk!


Thanks


----------



## tam pak yu

A.vibration....G ,,,perfect for one minute holding pattern excise.









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## James737

My input.. 

B737NG


----------



## ItnStln

James737 said:


> My input..
> 
> B737NG


Nice


----------



## James737

And one more for good measure!


----------



## JFingers

Formation. Bremont U-2.

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## ItnStln

JFingers said:


> Formation. Bremont U-2.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Nice! I'm glad to see your back posting pictures here.


----------



## JFingers

Initial into KHMN enroute to Oshkosh!

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## Leekster

JFingers said:


> Initial into KHMN enroute to Oshkosh!
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


You there with Fats?

Pass my regards.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## JFingers

Leekster said:


> You there with Fats?
> 
> Pass my regards.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Yep, he's in the backseat, where he belongs... Message passed. He says hi back and we'll all see you in Reno.

Blue skies, 
-only Jake


----------



## anabuki

Hayabusa Nakajima Ki 43 cockpit. 






hayabusa Nakajima


----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> Initial into KHMN enroute to Oshkosh!
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


 Airshow season? I loved doing airshows for the USCG. So much fun. Got a bit more cleaned up and less naughty after "Tailhook."


----------



## flydiver

Lockheed T-33 "Silver Star"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cavsfan13

What a great thread along with some great timepieces.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

James Larabie said:


> Lockheed T-33 "Silver Star"


Oh, man. <3 Some beautiful old Collins (?; or similar) avionics instruments. Memories flooding back&#8230;

Used to love testing the gauges and black boxes. Somehow electronic displays just don't have the same gratification as the old physical "flag pulled" circuit test. The great ones had an audible "click!" when the flag was released.

OH, and those instrument lights with the "cat eye" irises that you could opena dn close for night flight dimming. Was fascinated by the first one I got to dissassemble and examine.


----------



## flydiver

Chromejob said:


> Oh, man. <3 Some beautiful old Collins (?; or similar) avionics instruments. Memories flooding back&#8230;
> 
> Used to love testing the gauges and black boxes. Somehow electronic displays just don't have the same gratification as the old physical "flag pulled" circuit test. The great ones had an audible "click!" when the flag was released.
> 
> OH, and those instrument lights with the "cat eye" irises that you could opena dn close for night flight dimming. Was fascinated by the first one I got to dissassemble and examine.


Yes indeed! You definitely feel more "connected" to the aircraft with more manual control. This plane was used in the us navy around the 1940s-60s shortly as a fighter plane but was replaced and used for advanced training.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

Something different this time around.
Back from Japan today with a present for myself. I'm moving back home soon and after more than 5 years living in Hong Kong I thought I would treat myself.


----------



## mephisto

^^^wow, wish we had that on our 'on board duty free' inventory :-d beats fancy chocolates and perfume.


----------



## Leekster

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Spitfire007

James Larabie said:


> Yes indeed! You definitely feel more "connected" to the aircraft with more manual control. This plane was used in the us navy around the 1940s-60s shortly as a fighter plane but was replaced and used for advanced training.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Manifold pressure gauge in a T-33? Umm..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Spitfire007 said:


> Manifold pressure gauge in a T-33? Umm..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree.
That panel looked a little suspicious...
Sometimes museums will just sick random gauges in to make it look like a cockpit.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Von170

Spitfire007 said:


> Manifold pressure gauge in a T-33? Umm..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I guess it goes with the carb air temp gauge and RPM to 4500!

Putting that aside, its a gorgeous panel. I wonder what the real aircraft is - any ideas?


----------



## flydiver

Von170 said:


> Well, I guess it goes with the carb air temp gauge and RPM to 4500!
> 
> Putting that aside, its a gorgeous panel. I wonder what the real aircraft is - any ideas?


My bad, can't remember what panel that's from, this one is from the t33 :









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

A view of the boneyard not a lot of people get. With my Bremont U-2 SE. World's largest C-5 squadron. Look at those big sexy birds!

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## ItnStln

JFingers said:


> A view of the boneyard not a lot of people get. With my Bremont U-2 SE. World's largest C-5 squadron. Look at those big sexy birds!
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Nice! Are the C-5s in the picture mothballed or still in service?


----------



## Leekster

ItnStln said:


> Nice! Are the C-5s in the picture mothballed or still in service?


They are sitting in dirt....

Mothballed but probably waiting for scrap.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ItnStln

Leekster said:


> They are sitting in dirt....
> 
> Mothballed but probably waiting for scrap.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Thanks!


----------



## zuckermania

Flipped this to fund a family vacation. Totally worth it... but I really miss her.


----------



## ItnStln

zuckermania said:


> Flipped this to fund a family vacation. Totally worth it... but I really miss her.


Nice watch. What's the aircraft?


----------



## zuckermania

Airbus (formally Eurocopter) MH-65D Dolphin


----------



## ItnStln

zuckermania said:


> Airbus (formally Eurocopter) MH-65D Dolphin


Nice! I see those from CGAS Savannah every time I'm in South Carolina.


----------



## zuckermania

I PCS'd from Air Station Savannah two months ago


----------



## ItnStln

zuckermania said:


> I PCS'd from Air Station Savannah two months ago


Nice! I've never spent time in Savannah but I'm told it's a nice area.


----------



## anabuki

Tag and M Force in my GSX1300R Hayabusa Nakajima Ki43 code name "Oscar" cockpit ;-)


----------



## Chromejob

JFingers said:


> A view of the boneyard not a lot of people get. With my Bremont U-2 SE. World's largest C-5 squadron. Look at those big sexy birds!


Davis Mothan?

I once ground-directed one off the ramp at AvTraCen Mobile after an airshow, now I know how it feels to see Godzilla stomping down towards you.

Thinking of all the airmen who are busy in the Gulf Coast. Big job you boys and girls have down there.


----------



## Leekster

New MAT watches, Gunfighter.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## JFingers

Just after breaking the sound barrier with my A-13A.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## ItnStln

JFingers said:


> Just after breaking the sound barrier with my A-13A.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Nice


----------



## cruisedave

sorry this is so blurry...


----------



## ItnStln

cruisedave said:


> View attachment 12568265
> 
> sorry this is so blurry...


What's the watch and aircraft?


----------



## lvt

ItnStln said:


> What's the watch and aircraft?


The watch is a Glycine.

The aircraft is a B-737.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

lvt said:


> The watch is a Glycine.
> 
> The aircraft is a B-737.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Djearl08

Old F-16 simulator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomba

cruisedave said:


> View attachment 12568265
> 
> sorry this is so blurry...


Nice watch!

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## bomba

zuckermania said:


> Flipped this to fund a family vacation. Totally worth it... but I really miss her.


Wow. That's a really nice piece

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

When she's with me in the cockpit...


----------



## dustpilot

jimmytamp said:


> When she's with me in the cockpit...
> 
> View attachment 12622807


Both are very nice, the watch, and the -300ER.


----------



## jimmytamp

dustpilot said:


> Both are very nice, the watch, and the -300ER.


Very well observation...thanks


----------



## bomba

jimmytamp said:


> Very well observation...thanks


Some eagle eye there...i can't even tell those are GE-90 engines from the on board cam...


----------



## jimmytamp

bomba said:


> Some eagle eye there...i can't even tell those are GE-90 engines from the on board cam...


&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## jimmytamp

bomba said:


> Some eagle eye there...i can't even tell those are GE-90 engines from the on board cam...


😎


----------



## tommyxl

Black Bay somewhere over Niger last night.


----------



## paolorange

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## lvt

paolorange said:


> Have a nice weekend!
> View attachment 12648211


I have to rotate my phone 180° to see your photo.


----------



## montu63

tommyxl said:


> Black Bay somewhere over Niger last night.


Nice 330. Nice Tudor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

lvt said:


> I have to rotate my phone 180° to see your photo.


Looks correct to me...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

JFingers said:


> Looks correct to me...
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Maybe I need the iPhone X ?


----------



## paolorange

At the top of a loop so I'm upside down, but you can see my watch straight. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard

Looks like there is clouds above you through the tint, how high was your loop?


----------



## tommyxl

Black Bay near New Foundland


----------



## montu63

Speedy over the Atlantic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

tommyxl said:


> Black Bay near New Foundland


Nice shot.

What airplane?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Photo taken while wearing my A-13A.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl

Leekster said:


> Nice shot.
> 
> What airplane?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


330


----------



## Leekster

tommyxl said:


> 330


737
I was in the jumpseat catching a ride.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange

Very much Start Trek style. Can you please send me that in high resolution?
I think that sooner or later I will promote a photo contest on my web site....


----------



## Leekster

paolorange said:


> Very much Start Trek style. Can you please send me that in high resolution?
> I think that sooner or later I will promote a photo contest on my web site....


Sent.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Over the Amazon again.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

Crossing the Greenland...

















Cheers...


----------



## Leekster

http://www.krem.com/mobile/article/...drawings-spotted-in-okanogan-co/293-492496113

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Leekster said:


> krem.com | Graphic: Navy admits to being involved in obscene skydrawings spotted in Okanogan Co.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


"The Navy holds its aircrew to the highest standards and we find this absolutely unacceptable, of zero training value and we are holding the crew accountable."


----------



## paolorange

Epic ride today on a PC-7. One last look at frequencies, watch and basic parameters.
Have a great week-end!!


----------



## weirdestwizard

Couple from today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange

Is it a 139? Marta, my ex wife, has been the project manager for the transmission. I would blindly trust any flying machine designed by her! A superior mind.


----------



## weirdestwizard

paolorange said:


> Is it a 139? Marta, my ex wife, has been the project manager for the transmission. I would blindly trust any flying machine designed by her! A superior mind.


You bet! She did a great job!


----------



## Leekster

Over the Amazon.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

Airman in the cockpit...









Cheers...


----------



## Mikavulin

ngilbert7 said:


> This is incredible. My new favorite thread.


Here are some more cockpit shot

Of a special order for Agusta , a modified Gavox Legacy with their logo and a propeller rotor as a second hand .










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

It takes a bronze Ball to fly in these conditions..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

On my OFF day outside the cockpit....


----------



## tommyxl

Near Turin, Italy. On our way back from Togo.


----------



## Chromejob

Wow, you guys have a great view from your office. Sure beats my dog watch Caribbean jaunts.


----------



## Leekster

Merry Xmas!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Bremont U-2 doing a little cross country formation training and recruiting trip.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

My home "cockpit" with "100 Years of Polish Air Forces" 20/100 LE Glycine.


----------



## jimmytamp

Christmas inside the cockpit...









































Cheers...


----------



## tommyxl

Today's oceanic crossing brought to you by Omega. Near Goose Bay.


----------



## anabuki

Another "home cockpit" pic with my newest avatar Japan pilot watch.


----------



## tommyxl

And on the way home, after a nice 22 hours in NYC.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I have been wearing this a lot lately. I have come full circle, and now prefer simplicity which also helps with my aging eyes...

[URL="http://<a href="https://imgur.com/dd8DzP3" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## O2AFAC67

TimeOnTarget said:


> ...now prefer simplicity which also helps with my aging eyes...


Hi, Michael. Good to see you again!  Have you had a chance to play the island green course there at Coeur d'Alene yet?...
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## Perseverence

🤣









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

TimeOnTarget said:


> I have been wearing this a lot lately. I have come full circle, and now prefer simplicity which also helps with my aging eyes...
> 
> [URL="http://<a href="https://imgur.com/dd8DzP3" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


What's the watch?


----------



## manofrolex

ItnStln said:


> What's the watch?


Marathon ? and what looks like a 747-8 if I am not mistaken

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

jmanlay said:


> Marathon ? and what looks like a 747-8 if I am not mistaken
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Any idea which model Marathon?According to the tail number ij the picture (N858GT) it's a 747-8F which is an impressive aircraft.


----------



## tommyxl

Would love to see a lume shot of that Marathon!


----------



## RCM83

G-Shock in the Arrow cockpit, finishing up my last few hours before my commercial checkride


----------



## scooby

RCM83 said:


> View attachment 12826127
> 
> G-Shock in the Arrow cockpit, finishing up my last few hours before my commercial checkride


Nice shot...good luck....and have fun! That's a big one to knock out. The Arrow was always my favorite. I did most of my stuff in one too. Are you continuing on to CFI from there?


----------



## RCM83

scooby said:


> Nice shot...good luck....and have fun! That's a big one to knock out. The Arrow was always my favorite. I did most of my stuff in one too. Are you continuing on to CFI from there?


Thanks! Yeah I love that old bird, she looks like she's seen better days and god only know how many hours she has on her, but she flies great. One of my favorite aircraft too.

Yes I am, been studying concurrently and doing some right seat flying for CFI as well. Hope to have it knocked out in a couple months, then CFII and MEI. Doing the career change at 34, will be leaving my current job of the past 11 years to go for the dream, shoot we only live once


----------



## TimeOnTarget

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, Michael. Good to see you again!  Have you had a chance to play the island green course there at Coeur d'Alene yet?...
> Kind Regards,
> Ron


Thanks Ron.

No, I quit the game many years ago. LOL!

I do ride by the course on my mountain bike. It is beautiful!


----------



## TimeOnTarget

ItnStln said:


> What's the watch?


Marathon Navigator no date. Standard issue type government watch.


----------



## ItnStln

TimeOnTarget said:


> Marathon Navigator no date. Standard issue type government watch.


Thanks!


----------



## FL410

Glycine Airman GMT


----------



## Leekster

RCM83 said:


> Thanks! Yeah I love that old bird, she looks like she's seen better days and god only know how many hours she has on her, but she flies great. One of my favorite aircraft too.
> 
> Yes I am, been studying concurrently and doing some right seat flying for CFI as well. Hope to have it knocked out in a couple months, then CFII and MEI. Doing the career change at 34, will be leaving my current job of the past 11 years to go for the dream, shoot we only live once


You are doing the right thing. 
Best of luck.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko DC57
Pic ©german-ma.de


----------



## mark_engelbrecht

great thread - I have a Breitling just need a ppl now


----------



## P51P28

Time for the first flight with the A-13a









A-13a


----------



## flydiver

How about a sim cockpit ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCM83

Leekster said:


> You are doing the right thing.
> Best of luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's great to hear encouragement, second person on here who has said the same thing. Who knew there were so many positive pilots on WUS?! You go to APC and you'd think you were an idiot for changing careers to be a pilot lol


----------



## RCM83

Citizen Skyhawk in a....Skyhawk today. Been a while since I've flown a C172 and flown single pilot IFR so thought I'd grab some lunch on such a beautiful day


----------



## O2AFAC67

Couple of years ago I was wearing this one...




While doing this...


Best,
Ron


----------



## StufflerMike

Happy "Erbstück" owner: A Laco customer sent this pic with his "Erbstück" (Baumuster B) where it feels most comfortable - an old airplane (a Bücker Jungmeister from 1936). Thank you Stephen for this really nice picture!








Pic courtesy of Stephen/Laco








Pic©Stuffler,mike


----------



## G550driver

Leekster said:


> Photo taken while wearing my A-13A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well, as you've set a precedent here Leekster, here's a photo taken whilst I was wearing my 1st generation Breitling Aerospace. My left hand was a little too occupied to bring it into the shot.









And to make up for the lack of watch in the previous image, here's my Archimede Bronze taken about twenty years later.


----------



## JFingers

Well, I might know a guy that has a pretty special A-13A...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## manofrolex

JFingers said:


> Well, I might know a guy that has a pretty special A-13A...
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Tell you what take me up in the two seater and I will take some pics . Deal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Nice pics Jake.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

New ride... A300.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## manofrolex

JFingers said:


> New ride... A300.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Much prefer the other one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lume_god

Space walks aside, this has got to be one of the coolest watch pictures. Diggin the strap as well


----------



## The Luke

1st post!

Breitling Aerospace.


----------



## ap10046

Good Luck.
When I was a CFII/MEI, I made 7.50 an hour. hahaha.


----------



## c5pilot11

Dibs I'll take the second ride....."I'm a pilot (said like Russel from ID4)"


----------



## c5pilot11

Dude solid photo. You in a C-37?


----------



## paolorange

Air rally today!


----------



## dheinz14

Great hornet shot. Miss that jet.


----------



## tanzer16




----------



## Iandk

paolorange said:


> Air rally today!
> 
> View attachment 13005969


Why settle for one cockpit clock when you can have... three? ;-)


----------



## paolorange

Actually the clock on the panel needs some maintenance...


----------



## Cmaster03

RCM83 said:


> Thanks! It's great to hear encouragement, second person on here who has said the same thing. Who knew there were so many positive pilots on WUS?! You go to APC and you'd think you were an idiot for changing careers to be a pilot lol


I know this is a post from a few weeks ago but just had to add my .02. I also changed careers at around your age after a similar amount of time at my old job. Plenty of people thought I was crazy. Best thing I ever did. Good on ya that you're following your dream.


----------



## date417

Nice shot, I like your view.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Found an old snapshot from 1991 and scanned it this morning for a pic to post. Co-pilot snapped this as I was slipping into a nice tight formation for a photo shoot (2nd pic) from another O-2. b-) 
Best,
Ron



















Oh, almost forgot. :roll: Here is the watch I was wearing at the time...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Another scan of a snapshot I took myself just before AirBoss cleared us for takeoff for one of our routines. Put the camera down and got back to the business at hand... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## dheinz14

Love this thread. Thanks for all the great pics. Wish I could share but I cannot have a camera in the cockpit anymore


----------



## hoss

dheinz14 said:


> Love this thread. Thanks for all the great pics. Wish I could share but I cannot have a camera in the cockpit anymore


Why not?


----------



## hbryant130

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## jaliya48

I'm in "daycare" compared to the photos here, but-







In a Cessna 152








In a French 172 with a FADEC conversion. Interesting bird!


----------



## wongthian2

my watch, photo from internet..
Sinn 103 montage cockpit by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## mephisto




----------



## robmillersdg

Wore this the day I soloed for the first time (for the record, the photo was taken on the ground)


----------



## JFingers

mephisto said:


>


Good to see you again, Mephisto! And another Bremont!

Here's my U-2 flying a lot lower than it's used to.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

robmillersdg said:


> Wore this the day I soloed for the first time (for the record, the photo was taken on the ground)
> View attachment 13139357


Congratulations on your solo!!! And that's a helluva watch to do it with.

Blue skies,
-only Jake


----------



## mephisto

jaliya48 said:


> View attachment 13098145
> 
> In a French 172 with a FADEC conversion. Interesting bird!


hello from another dinged up navi with lots of wabi sabi! picked mine up over 20 years ago after my first solo in a glider. it's served me well over the years in many cockpits. interesting bracelet on yours; mine originally came on a jubilee


----------



## paolorange

First time in months I didn't go flying with my A-13A, but had to test my Speedy repro Mitsukoshi b-)


----------



## huntflyer

mephisto said:


> hello from another dinged up navi with lots of wabi sabi! picked mine up over 20 years ago after my first solo in a glider. it's served me well over the years in many cockpits. interesting bracelet on yours; mine originally came on a jubilee


Love the older Skyhawks. The newer ones aren't nearly as cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JFingers

I've done a few cool flights, but today was special. I bought my dad a flight on the EAA B-17, Aluminum Overcast, for an early Father's Day present. What a great experience!

We both wore our Bremont U-2 SE.

Blue skies, y'all!

-only Jake

P.S. We logged a 0.4.


----------



## Chromejob

Hopefully my post is not in bad taste, but Periscope Films just posted to their YT channel a 1943 pilot's instruction film on fixed gunnery fighter attack methods on bombers. Often these wartime films are basic information titles (e.g. their recent US Army film on fixed and rotary wing aircraft use in Vietnam, circa 1965), but this one is detailed and in-depth, clearly introductory lesson material for pilots going into a combat theater. Made by the Dept. of Aeronautics in collaboration with Walt Disney Studios.

An interesting artifact, a view into a different era of flight. Let us not forget those brave aircrews who fought under such hellish circumstances.


----------



## cmbtking2

Is the back of the plane close enough for the cockpit? Doing some high altitude work with some users.


----------



## darrenc

Err.. how about cockpit dial...


----------



## weiserone

Nice B&R.


----------



## mephisto

Somewhere over the Atlantic...


----------



## jaliya48

mephisto said:


> hello from another dinged up navi with lots of wabi sabi! picked mine up over 20 years ago after my first solo in a glider. it's served me well over the years in many cockpits. interesting bracelet on yours; mine originally came on a jubilee


Lovely! Yours is in better nick than mine I think. Mine was bought as a repair project and I came across the bracelet from a JDM C300 model with a diver bezel on eBay. I have too many oysters and no jubilees though!
This was last year; I've refurbished mine now with a better case and a little 'mod'! 
Happy landings!


----------



## Chromejob

mephisto said:


> Somewhere over the Atlantic...


Beautiful. I wear my humble 6542 homage on a blue Eulit Kristall.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ltcopley

I'm not a astronaut but I believe this still counts. OV-104 aka Space Shuttle Atlantis shortly after its final mission at Cape Canaveral with my Omega Speedmaster.








The nose still had the scorch marks from re-entry








Parts of the exterior are actually made from fabric








Commander's Seat








Pilot's Seat HUD








Aft Flight Deck (controls used for docking with the ISS)


----------



## tommyxl

Topping up the lume for the long night ahead. Somewhere over Niger.


----------



## mephisto

Jumpseat but still in the cockpit


----------



## JFingers

Out Howard Hughes' (pilot) hatch on the Spruce Goose... The HK-1 / H-4 (it was called both at one time) only flew once. Almost equally as rare: this A-13A High Altitude edition.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## mephisto

First flight for this one. Over Alaska bound for the land of the rising sun.


----------



## BentArm6

Somwhere over the Pacific.


----------



## mephisto

cockpit essentials...


----------



## JFingers

Cruising a little lower than I used to...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## MMaister

I wore my beloved Laco Leipzig today. 😊


----------



## Leekster

Orthos Commander 300.
FL370 over Colombia.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl

Somewhere over the Atlantic


----------



## Leekster

Sturmamskie over the Carribean.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BentArm6

2000 miles from top of decent point.


----------



## anabuki

;-)


----------



## BOND007

Epic... the dragon lady. Well done, safe flyin


----------



## ItnStln

ltcopley said:


> I'm not a astronaut but I believe this still counts. OV-104 aka Space Shuttle Atlantis shortly after its final mission at Cape Canaveral with my Omega Speedmaster.
> 
> View attachment 13243679
> 
> The nose still had the scorch marks from re-entry
> 
> View attachment 13243673
> 
> Parts of the exterior are actually made from fabric
> 
> View attachment 13243677
> 
> Commander's Seat
> 
> View attachment 13243669
> 
> Pilot's Seat HUD
> 
> View attachment 13243675
> 
> Aft Flight Deck (controls used for docking with the ISS)


Are you a fellow left handed?


----------



## DBeans27

The ALT1-ZT getting a top off over the Pacific.


----------



## DBeans27

The ALT1-ZT getting a top off over the Pacific.









View attachment 13435395


----------



## Burgs

Brilliant!!!


----------



## tommyxl

Railmaster today to go to DC


----------



## paolorange

Leekster and paolorange flying the SF260. Three A-13A on board!
@Jfingers .... no, luckily he didn't try to land on a boat!
Let me say one thing, out of the whole A-13A project the best thing, hands down the really best thing, is about making new friends and having amazing time together.


----------



## Leekster

That was an AMAZING day!! 
Thank you, Thank you, Paulo. You are a gentleman and a fantastic host. 
We were lucky and had perfect weather that day for our flight over Milan and Lake Como. Beautiful views.
The A-13s hacked two old guys pulling a couple G's and going upside down.

Pictures include 777 FMC on Pre-flight. 4419 Nautical Miles.
Lake Como
Italian Alps

Something very unusual...Noctilucent clouds. The brightest I have seen in 30+ years of professional flying. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noctilucent_cloud









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

A little lower and slower than a previous job, but you gotta make the donuts somehow! Good thing I've got a very special watch to time my flights, no matter if I'm VFR on top, breaking the sound barrier, or hauling the mail...

Also, not as much fun as @paolorange and @leekster had, but maybe someday!

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## paolorange

@JFingers waiting at BGY one day soon! I think it's one of your major hub in Southern Europe.


----------



## TAMPAKYU2016

Vibe alarm g shock....the best companion to do......1 Min holding....









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

MKII Paradive Gen 3, about to get this party started!

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Leekster

Few pics from the Reno Air Races









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Jupiter sunset









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Not in the cockpit but the sun's so bright I gotta wear shades... b-)


----------



## cowbel

In a cockpit it is,...... with the gavox Aurora on the wrist.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

It's where it belongs...


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki

Leekster said:


> Few pics from the Reno Air Races
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What is the plane on the first photo?


----------



## Leekster

anabuki said:


> What is the plane on the first photo?


That is an actual flyable Japanese Zero based out of Southern California.
Extremely rare. 
They flew it every day in a WWII show.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## RussMurray

Thought you might enjoy a vintage cockpit watch. Some recent posts on other forums regarding family heirlooms and pocket watches in particular reminded me to dig through some rather "grainy" quick 'n dirty photos that I'd almost forgotten I'd taken when Mom passed away several years ago. In going through Mom's effects, my brothers and I itemized things stored in a safety deposit box and one of the things I found was Dad's pocket watch that was part of his kit as a fighter pilot in WWII. Dad flew Hurricanes & Typhoons with RAF 247 "China-British" Squadron which was primarily a night fighter operation based in the Exeter area. In 1943, the engine in Dad's Typhoon conked out shortly after take-off and he had to crash land. After they dug him out of the wreckage, Dad managed to salvage a couple mementos, one of which was this pocket watch. Now I have to apologize for the grainy photo but it will have to suffice until such time as I can return back east and reexamine it. The watch is with my middle brother and it will be passed on to his son.









In addition, we still have some of Dad's flight manuals, including one for the Typhoon MK1B and you can see where in the cockpit, the watch was mounted. Position 31a
















Now I have no idea whether the watch still works but it might be worthwhile to take it to a watchmaker for a diagnosis. Anyway, just thought you pilots might get a kick out of this.

Cheers,

Russ


----------



## O2AFAC67

RussMurray said:


> Thought you might enjoy a vintage cockpit watch... Dad flew Hurricanes & Typhoons with RAF 247 "China-British" Squadron which was primarily a night fighter operation based in the Exeter area. In 1943, the engine in Dad's Typhoon conked out shortly after take-off and he had to crash land. After they dug him out of the wreckage, Dad managed to salvage a couple mementos, one of which was this pocket watch... thought you pilots might get a kick out of this.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Russ


Hi, Russ. Thank you so much for sharing this family treasure with us and thanks to your late father for his service... |>
Best,
Ron


----------



## RussMurray

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, Russ. Thank you so much for sharing this family treasure with us and thanks to your late father for his service... |>
> Best,
> Ron


The pleasure is all mine, Ron. As an airforce brat, I've always had an affinity for planes. Oddly enough, I never had the desire to fly one? I'm always grateful to those who served and continue to serve. My thanks to you by the way.


----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## paolorange

Very nice! Please tell me more about the bracelet! It looks like an Omega.


----------



## jimmytamp

paolorange said:


> Very nice! Please tell me more about the bracelet! It looks like an Omega.


I got it from Amazon


----------



## anabuki

Zero is not my hero. ;-)


----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## hawkdriver85

I love the Omega X-33.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

hawkdriver85 said:


> I love the Omega X-33.


I wish Omega still did military editions...


----------



## JFingers

Gen 3 Paradive catching a ride on a 787.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## jimmytamp

Cheers


----------



## Howard78

Combat 6 Vintage - in the total opposite of the cockpit!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Camguy




----------



## readyandgame

Wow, what great shots! Cheers!


----------



## Burgs

Camguy said:


> View attachment 13672505
> 
> 
> View attachment 13672515


Very nice watches! What is the non-Glycine watch?
Interesting tropical flight suit you've got there too. |> :-d


----------



## Camguy




----------



## Camguy

It's a Sinn EZM13. Thanks. We have a pretty casual workplace!



Burgs said:


> Very nice watches! What is the non-Glycine watch?
> Interesting tropical flight suit you've got there too. |> :-d


----------



## corkscrew

A very early Hanhart in it's rightful environment up in the Arctic


----------



## cmbtking2

Picked up a Maratac Pilot Large last week off reddit. Have been pleased with it so far, just switched out the strap for a leather one, much more comfortable then the nylon it is on in these. This is it's first time in the cockpit. Then I had to bring it to the back of the plane where the real work gets done. Added a lume shot for fun, turned out better than I was expecting with it blacked out in the back.


----------



## montu63

mephisto said:


> Somewhere over the Atlantic...


B757 or B767??

Incredible watch!! A friend of mine was searching for a Pepsi GMT and we tried on a few used watches both the new reference and old gmt master and gmt master ii. We both agreed the older GMT master was much nicer. As it happens we both fly the 757.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RabiesVax

What a cool thread. Thanks everyone, loving the pics!


----------



## cowbel

cowbel said:


> In a cockpit it is,...... with the gavox Aurora on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


there are other Gavox Watches Flying over us now:

the avidiver


----------



## mephisto

montu63 said:


> B757 or B767??
> 
> Incredible watch!! A friend of mine was searching for a Pepsi GMT and we tried on a few used watches both the new reference and old gmt master and gmt master ii. We both agreed the older GMT master was much nicer. As it happens we both fly the 757.


thanks! yes i am partial to the vintage case size, myself. i flew the one with the cockpit that you step up into. sadly, my time on the old girl came to an end (as we are getting rid of the fleet). currently in training on the 737MAX and kind of regretting not bidding the 787 or triple haha :-d

caught a flight in the electric jet the other day


----------



## Howard78

cmbtking2 said:


> View attachment 13685533
> View attachment 13685535
> View attachment 13685537
> 
> Picked up a Maratac Pilot Large last week off reddit. Have been pleased with it so far, just switched out the strap for a leather one, much more comfortable then the nylon it is on in these. This is it's first time in the cockpit. Then I had to bring it to the back of the plane where the real work gets done. Added a lume shot for fun, turned out better than I was expecting with it blacked out in the back.


C-130J FTW!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## montu63

mephisto said:


> thanks! yes i am partial to the vintage case size, myself. i flew the one with the cockpit that you step up into. sadly, my time on the old girl came to an end (as we are getting rid of the fleet). currently in training on the 737MAX and kind of regretting not bidding the 787 or triple haha :-d
> 
> caught a flight in the electric jet the other day


Ah 767... well the max will be an avionics upgrade at least!

we're also getting rid of our fleet but not for another 18 months, I'll end up on the 320 then.... already have 10000hrs on airbus though so know what I'm in for...

Nice black bay gmt. Another lovely watch. I like the slab like profile on them and prefer it to the modern Rolex's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto

montu63 said:


> Ah 767... well the max will be an avionics upgrade at least!
> 
> we're also getting rid of our fleet but not for another 18 months, I'll end up on the 320 then.... already have 10000hrs on airbus though so know what I'm in for...
> 
> Nice black bay gmt. Another lovely watch. I like the slab like profile on them and prefer it to the modern Rolex's.


thanks. hey a lot can change in 18 months!

the tudor is a beefcake for sure. there's something to be said for a sapphire crystal and 200m WR for banging around the cockpit and pool/beach duty on the layover.

*diabetics beware! pepsi content*

















throwback to my ECAM days


----------



## jimmytamp

Heading to LAX









Polar crossing...









Cheers


----------



## lucasvp

jimmytamp said:


> Heading to LAX
> 
> View attachment 13709417
> 
> 
> Polar crossing...
> 
> View attachment 13709421
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Cheers


Really nice


----------



## jimmytamp

lucasvp said:


> Really nice


Thanks


----------



## cmbtking2

Howard78 said:


> C-130J FTW!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A variant for sure. HC.


----------



## cdustercc

Letting down prior to a VFR run up the Hudson River next to Manhattan. Tisell 40mm pilot type B in a 1958 Beechcraft D50A Twin Bonanza.


----------



## montu63

Out over the Atlantic.... flying home for Christmas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipereaper30

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## P51P28

Sweet!


----------



## Leekster

Matwatches in a 767-300









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc

Let me get this Baron on down to the Keys before the weather moves in.


----------



## Nate2046

RCM83 said:


> Thanks! It's great to hear encouragement, second person on here who has said the same thing. Who knew there were so many positive pilots on WUS?! You go to APC and you'd think you were an idiot for changing careers to be a pilot lol


Are you still making progress toward your goal? Don't let the stuff on APC get to you, there's never been a better time for getting into the industry. You're only 10 years older than I was when I got my CFI and I plan on getting out 10 years early, so you can still get the same 30ish years in, which is plenty, believe me. Plus, your career progression should be much better. Best of luck!


----------



## Leekster

Dude,
NOW is the time. Go for it. 
https://www.flyingmag.com/california-pacific-airlines-pilot-shortage

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RCM83

Nate2046 said:


> Are you still making progress toward your goal? Don't let the stuff on APC get to you, there's never been a better time for getting into the industry. You're only 10 years older than I was when I got my CFI and I plan on getting out 10 years early, so you can still get the same 30ish years in, which is plenty, believe me. Plus, your career progression should be much better. Best of luck!


Thanks! Yeah now CFI/CFII soon to be MEI at about 500 TT, restricted ATP so need 1250 total, hoping to be finished by this time next year. It certainly hasn't been easy but I know it will pay off in the end. Now if only the economy can hold on and not tank so that I can actually have a career lol


----------



## cdustercc

The plane that I fly is getting painted and our driver has a doctors appointment, so I'm ground crew today. Here I'm using the Damasko DA46 to keep the fertilizer operation on time.


----------



## PilotRuss

Steinhart GMT in the Airbus 321.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss

RCM83 said:


> Thanks! Yeah now CFI/CFII soon to be MEI at about 500 TT, restricted ATP so need 1250 total, hoping to be finished by this time next year. It certainly hasn't been easy but I know it will pay off in the end. Now if only the economy can hold on and not tank so that I can actually have a career lol


I'm sure you've heard this thousands of times but just take it one day at a time. When I started out it seemed impossible and there were many times I questioned my financial sanity along the route but little by little you'll get there. That 750 hours will come quick if you're instructing at a busy flight school.

Are you trying to go the regional route?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCM83

PilotRuss said:


> I'm sure you've heard this thousands of times but just take it one day at a time. When I started out it seemed impossible and there were many times I questioned my financial sanity along the route but little by little you'll get there. That 750 hours will come quick if you're instructing at a busy flight school.
> 
> Are you trying to go the regional route?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's definitely a grind that is for sure, but one of those things everyone has to go through (unless you go the military route). The school I'm at is relatively busy, Maryland weather is what holds me back the most but like you said, just trying to chip away the stone hour by hour. I am planning on going the regional route, I have 3 friends now at PSA who all seem to be pretty happy there so that's my goal I think. Not sure if I will end up at American or not but it's definitely towards the top of my list, will probably throw an application in to Southwest after a few years at the regionals though.


----------



## PilotRuss

RCM83 said:


> Yeah it's definitely a grind that is for sure, but one of those things everyone has to go through (unless you go the military route). The school I'm at is relatively busy, Maryland weather is what holds me back the most but like you said, just trying to chip away the stone hour by hour. I am planning on going the regional route, I have 3 friends now at PSA who all seem to be pretty happy there so that's my goal I think. Not sure if I will end up at American or not but it's definitely towards the top of my list, will probably throw an application in to Southwest after a few years at the regionals though.


Sounds like you have a good handle on it and your expectations are realistic. I went a similar route as you and it all worked out very well. Good luck with everything and if you have any questions feel free to PM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss

Before we started down into winds gusting up to 45 tonight. The Midwest was sporty today. Wish my new watch wasn't dirty though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Shaky shot this morning probably because I'm only flying a desk these days... ;-)


----------



## cdustercc

A little black and white to match the 1957 Cessna.


----------



## alitaher2009

O2AFAC67 said:


> Shaky shot this morning probably because I'm only flying a desk these days... ;-)


nice watch ..


----------



## O2AFAC67

Well, the cockpit shot on which the B-1 was posed this morning was taken by me in 1992 at EFD. We had just lined up for a section formation takeoff prior to our airshow routine and I snapped this a few seconds before tower clearance. Wanted to get my gunsite in the shot and I think the result turned out to be fairly nice... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## mephisto




----------



## Badger400

L&H


----------



## gagefixer

mine hasnt seen a cockpit since the 60s
she started in WWII flying the " hump " to bomb Japan.
pilot also landed a fortress deadstick with it!


----------



## mephisto

apologies...not technically "in the cockpit" photo

just a wet and wild walk around


----------



## scooby

RCM83 said:


> Thanks! It's great to hear encouragement, second person on here who has said the same thing. Who knew there were so many positive pilots on WUS?! You go to APC and you'd think you were an idiot for changing careers to be a pilot lol


Congrats on moving forward with your dream! It's not an easy path, but you couldn't have picked a better time. There's some useful info on APC, but as others have said, ignore the negative stuff, take what you need, and move on from that website. There are so many people in this industry that got in late in life as second careers. You're going to love it.


----------



## mephisto




----------



## Deacon211

Smiths PRS-29AM



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

This is the cockpit of my Hayabusa Ki43 ;-)


----------



## JFingers

MKII Paradive Gen 3 while I got my Commercial Single Engine Sea Plane rating down in Winter Haven, FL.

Blue skies, y'all! And avoid the gators....
-only Jake


----------



## mephisto

^^^finally, a real airplane! spent a couple of seasons on floats. PA12 to turbine beaver and everything in between. best flying of my life


----------



## Leekster

JFingers said:


> MKII Paradive Gen 3 while I got my Commercial Single Engine Sea Plane rating down in Winter Haven, FL.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all! And avoid the gators....
> -only Jake


Nice.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Question....

Hey guys, searching on Wikipedia for "caution advisory panel (CAP)" they don't list it, so I'm creating a _redirect_ page for it to their article "Annunciator panel." I know we had a CAP on the Falcon 20 I flew in during my USCG years, and found references online in USN pubs. Have any of you flown in a type that had a central CAP in addition to other annunciator panels and autopilot engage indicators/buttons?

Sorry, I don't have a cockpit shot to share today. Hopefully you'll let me ride jump seat with these pics of my Mk II Kingston.  (Trigger: some more "seaplane," and other, _ahem_ action. b-) )


----------



## Burgs

Chromejob said:


> Question....
> 
> Hey guys, searching on Wikipedia for "caution advisory panel (CAP)" they don't list it, so I'm creating a _redirect_ page for it to their article "Annunciator panel." I know we had a CAP on the Falcon 20 I flew in during my USCG years, and found references online in USN pubs. Have any of you flown in a type that had a central CAP in addition to other annunciator panels and autopilot engage indicators/buttons?
> 
> Sorry, I don't have a cockpit shot to share today. Hopefully you'll let me ride jump seat with these pics of my Mk II Kingston.  (Trigger: some more "seaplane," and other, _ahem_ action. b-) )


I find some of these photos to be sexist and offensive. Do you have any more???


----------



## Deacon211

Chromejob said:


> Question....
> 
> Hey guys, searching on Wikipedia for "caution advisory panel (CAP)" they don't list it, so I'm creating a _redirect_ page for it to their article "Annunciator panel." I know we had a CAP on the Falcon 20 I flew in during my USCG years, and found references online in USN pubs. Have any of you flown in a type that had a central CAP in addition to other annunciator panels and autopilot engage indicators/buttons?
> 
> Sorry, I don't have a cockpit shot to share today. Hopefully you'll let me ride jump seat with these pics of my Mk II Kingston.  (Trigger: some more "seaplane," and other, _ahem_ action. b-) )


I think that the difficulty is that every manufacturer will name that panel something slightly different. It'll be difficult to capture every iteration of warning, caution, advisory system out there.

But at least your redirect will be a step in the right direction!

Great pics BTW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc

Time to get back to work.


----------



## paolorange

A-13A Auto prototype.


----------



## cowbel

With a Gavox avidiver , Flying a oldie


----------



## triumphrox

Nice to see a fun thread resurrected....


----------



## O2AFAC67

Too old for anything but a desk this morning... :roll:;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## Leekster

paolorange said:


> A-13A Auto prototype.
> View attachment 14026155


Looks AWESOME!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc

Island hopping with the Damasko DC66


----------



## JFingers

Making donuts...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## flybigjet

B-737 900ER, DEN-CUN.
Sinn 856 UTC w/ leather strap.


----------



## deluxio

Hamilton Khaki King,

Beech 1900D


----------



## wusnutt

Just cruisin’ around.


----------



## RCM83

scooby said:


> Congrats on moving forward with your dream! It's not an easy path, but you couldn't have picked a better time. There's some useful info on APC, but as others have said, ignore the negative stuff, take what you need, and move on from that website. There are so many people in this industry that got in late in life as second careers. You're going to love it.
> 
> View attachment 13857639


Super late reply but thank you so much! It's been a crazy last month or so, at any rate I just accepted a job as a FO with Boutique Air flying the PC12 out of Denver, super excited because I hear its an awesome aircraft and I've wanted to give Denver a shot for quite some time.


----------



## scooby

wusnutt said:


> Just cruisin' around.


Nice....T-38?


----------



## wusnutt

scooby said:


> wusnutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just cruisin' around.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice....T-38?
Click to expand...

Affirm.


----------



## flybigjet

wusnutt said:


> Affirm.


"Pull to the green doughnut".


----------



## flybigjet

wusnutt said:


> Affirm.


"Pull to the green doughnut".

Good times.


----------



## cdustercc

Y'all should know where this is.


----------



## Von170

Chromejob said:


> Question....
> 
> Hey guys, searching on Wikipedia for "caution advisory panel (CAP)" they don't list it, so I'm creating a _redirect_ page for it to their article "Annunciator panel." I know we had a CAP on the Falcon 20 I flew in during my USCG years, and found references online in USN pubs. Have any of you flown in a type that had a central CAP in addition to other annunciator panels and autopilot engage indicators/buttons?
> 
> Sorry, I don't have a cockpit shot to share today. Hopefully you'll let me ride jump seat with these pics of my Mk II Kingston.  (Trigger: some more "seaplane," and other, _ahem_ action. b-) )


Back when I was a green and simple avionics tech, I recall the Lear 21 and 35 both having pretty comprehensive central annunciator panels.


----------



## aabikrman

That's better...

Sorry about the double post, I'm new to the site !


----------



## Deacon211

Always loved the 857. I regret selling mine!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WOXOF

Finally got a photo in the cockpit!









Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

I've really come to appreciate the Glycine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Link to in cockpit video of a barrel roll in a Grumman Wildcat:






Back in part 2 of the video, pilots Breitling bezel is set.


----------



## Deacon211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Jumpseat to DFW. Nice day to fly.

Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## Leekster

Out of Miami.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

What is this burning ball of gas in the sky and why is it so bright?!

Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## demo




----------



## Leekster

New A-13A Auto EXP No2.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

Pic from last month. The captain I was flying with that day let me try his watch. He bought it for about 2900$ back in '02. I'm gutted. I've always said I'm not a fan of the cyclop but this thing is so pretty I could definitely go for it if I had the finance. The fading of the red is just gorgeous IMO. I would buy this instead of the newer version I reckon. But I have to say that the bracelet is pretty terrible (especially compared to nu 6 digit sub)


----------



## mephisto

DoctorWolf said:


> Pic from last month. The captain I was flying with that day let me try his watch. He bought it for about 2900$ back in '02. I'm gutted. I've always said I'm not a fan of the cyclop but this thing is so pretty I could definitely go for it if I had the finance. The fading of the red is just gorgeous IMO. I would buy this instead of the newer version I reckon. But I have to say that the bracelet is pretty terrible (especially compared to nu 6 digit sub)


ya vintage bracelets are pretty flimsy by today's standards (the jubilee is super comfy though). luckily these do well with all sorts of different shoes...


----------



## DoctorWolf

mephisto said:


> ya vintage bracelets are pretty flimsy by today's standards (the jubilee is super comfy though). luckily these do well with all sorts of different shoes...


Ahhh stop it. Now I need one. But definitely can't at the moment... Unless I sell my sub?


----------



## JFingers

DoctorWolf said:


> Ahhh stop it. Now I need one. But definitely can't at the moment... Unless I sell my sub?


Unless you're also a seaplane pilot who dives, I say go for the gmt over the sub!

Blue skies!
-only Jake


----------



## mephisto

JFingers said:


> Unless you're also a seaplane pilot who dives, I say go for the gmt over the sub!


personally, i don't have any trouble finding wrist time for both :-!

or best of both worlds: Tudor BB GMT... a GMT with 200m water resistance to handle the beach and spilled layover beer ;-)


----------



## weirdestwizard

I'd need a third hand to get a pic while flying so hopefully this is ok.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

weirdestwizard said:


> I'd need a third hand to get a pic while flying so hopefully this is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah we don't want to see that third hand. Good thinking . Nice watch btw


----------



## JFingers

mephisto said:


> personally, i don't have any trouble finding wrist time for both :-!
> 
> or best of both worlds: Tudor BB GMT... a GMT with 200m water resistance to handle the beach and spilled layover beer ;-)


I haven't taken my BLNR off since I got it, so I'm thinking I might have to cull the herd a bit. We'll see...

I tried the BB GMT, it didn't do it for me. It looked enormous and too tall on my skinny little wrists.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## vipereaper30

JFingers said:


> I tried the BB GMT, it didn't do it for me. It looked enormous and too tall on my skinny little wrists.


You need to borrow my SD43 for a bit and recage your eye. Would be the perfect GMT pair!


----------



## Leekster

The Fanton A-13A Automatic masterpiece.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto

JFingers said:


> I haven't taken my BLNR off since I got it, so I'm thinking I might have to cull the herd a bit. We'll see...
> 
> I tried the BB GMT, it didn't do it for me. It looked enormous and too tall on my skinny little wrists.


lots of room in the cockpit now that you're a widebody driver! :-d

no getting around it, BB GMT is a beefcake and big contrast from vintage sizes. i find it pretty comfy and get used to the dimension shortly after putting it on though. I actually find the lug to lug aspect conforms to my wrist nicely.


----------



## JFingers

Corner office (right corner for now...).

Blue skies!


----------



## EGTL

Lemania powered Sinn 140 at the day job. The rotating bezel is nice for marking the pushback time. The central minutes help after landing. I'll use the plane clock to time engine cooldown and the chrono for APU warmup.









And at the weekend gig. Old cockpit, new filter.


----------



## LOCG/S*

GMT Master 2 over Eastern Europe this morning


----------



## JFingers

Shooting the gap at Tucumcari.

Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## JFingers

OK, not the cockpit, but still... Just waiting on the customers.

Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## RCM83

Citizen Skyhawk in a Pilatus


----------



## Burgs

JFingers said:


> OK, not the cockpit, but still... Just waiting on the customers.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!


Jake,

I thought you were still a pilot. What the hell is that? It looks like you work in the Channel Tunnel.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Pic nicked from the web. An Old Navitimer and a Mustang...


----------



## ItnStln

JFingers said:


> OK, not the cockpit, but still... Just waiting on the customers.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!


Which aircraft is that?


----------



## JFingers

Burgs said:


> Jake,
> 
> I thought you were still a pilot. What the hell is that? It looks like you work in the Channel Tunnel.





ItnStln said:


> Which aircraft is that?


Don't fret, still flying! It's an A300-600F (not quite as big as the chunnel, but big enough).

Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## Deacon211

A little old and new (well, actually, this is a pretty old Airbus...but you get the idea)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

JFingers said:


> Don't fret, still flying! It's an A300-600F (not quite as big as the chunnel, but big enough).
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only jake


Nice! I see those every day at work.


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## TimeOnTarget

Undone Snoopy Westbound coming off the NAT from TAR to CHS in a DreamLifter N780BA.


----------



## Burgs

I had to look up "DreamLifter" . Holy Sh..!!! I've seen the Super Guppy a couple of times at MCAS Yuma (!?) but NEVER anything like your DreamLifter!
I encourage the membership to Google it. |>


----------



## WOXOF

Here ya go









Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto

Used to see them in Nagoya all the time. Impressive machines, esp with the hatch open!


----------



## Burgs

Ah, the entire tail swivels open like the old Flying Tiger Airlines Canadair CL-44. I spent a year one day on a CL-44 flying from Japan to Hawaii...


----------



## Burgs

Here's a photo of a DreamLifter with the tail open. I guess that's so they can move schools and court houses and stuff all in one piece.


----------



## yankeexpress

Burgs said:


> Here's a photo of a DreamLifter with the tail open. I guess that's so they can move schools and court houses and stuff all in one piece.


Read that it is mostly used for transporting sections of the 787 made worldwide for assembly in the US.


----------



## O2AFAC67

TimeOnTarget said:


> Undone Snoopy Westbound coming off the NAT from TAR to CHS in a DreamLifter N780BA.


Holy moly, Michael!  That ship makes the "Super Guppy" here at NASA JSC look like a tinker toy almost! :-d Glad to see you're doing well and great to hear from you again... ;-):-!
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## mephisto

not the cockpit but just as important imo


----------



## TimeOnTarget

O2AFAC67 said:


> Holy moly, Michael!  That ship makes the "Super Guppy" here at NASA JSC look like a tinker toy almost! :-d Glad to see you're doing well and great to hear from you again... ;-):-!
> Kind Regards,
> Ron


Thanks Brother!

It is the largest, but not the heaviest, airplane in the world. There are 4 of them and none are exactly the same. The aft cargo section is not pressurized, and obviously we don't go back there at all.


----------



## mephisto

TimeOnTarget said:


> Thanks Brother!
> 
> It is the largest, but not the heaviest, airplane in the world. There are 4 of them and none are exactly the same. The aft cargo section is not pressurized, and obviously we don't go back there at all.


what kind of speed/alt profile do you guys/gals typically do?


----------



## WOXOF

TimeOnTarget said:


> Thanks Brother!
> 
> It is the largest, but not the heaviest, airplane in the world. There are 4 of them and none are exactly the same. The aft cargo section is not pressurized, and obviously we don't go back there at all.


Is there not winglets on this version to save on weight?

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgs

TimeOnTarget said:


> The aft cargo section is not pressurized, and obviously we don't go back there at all.


So, of course, that's where they put the toilet. right? o|


----------



## TimeOnTarget

what kind of speed/alt profile do you guys/gals typically do?

We fly around mach .83 and FL300 to FL380 based on the load. We fly it empty for re-positioning flights sometimes too.

Is there not winglets on this version to save on weight?

There was some kind of turbulence issue over the tail due to the expanded fuselage so, they took them off. The tail is also an SP tails which is 7 feet taller.

So, of course, that's where they put the toilet. right?

Despite the size of the jet, the actual living space is actually quite small. There are no seats on the main deck under the flight deck. The upper area is very cramped with a small galley and a two man bunk compartment. We normally have a max of 3 crew which gives the resting pilot some privacy.


----------



## Burgs

Thanks for the extra info. That is superlative beyond words! |>


----------



## mephisto

TimeOnTarget said:


> what kind of speed/alt profile do you guys/gals typically do?
> 
> We fly around mach .83 and FL300 to FL380 based on the load. We fly it empty for re-positioning flights sometimes too.


wow that's amazing. what kind of fuel burn?


----------



## TimeOnTarget

mephisto said:


> wow that's amazing. what kind of fuel burn?


On the trip from TAR to CHS the numbers looked like this.

Take Off Gross Weight = 786,258 LBS
Zero Fuel Weight = 476,758 LBS
Payload = 69.409 LBS
Landing Weight = 499,424 LBS

The trip fuel was 286,843 LBS for 11:07 hours covering 4799 nautical miles.
That works out to an average of about 6500 LBS of fuel per engine per hour.
I am glad that I am not paying the bill! LOL


----------



## O2AFAC67

Yeah, but Michael, you got 4.2 miles per gallon! That's about a fourth the city mileage I get in my old car and it has a much smaller useful load (golf bag and sometimes a wife) plus you can go almost twenty times as far before you gotta fill 'er up... ;-):-d
Hahahahahahaha!
Best,
Ron


----------



## lvt

TimeOnTarget said:


> I am glad that I am not paying the bill! LOL


And they even pay you for burning all that fuel


----------



## nodnar

286,843 / 4799 = 59.7 pounds per mile. 
Or about 8.9 gallons per mile. 

(If I did that right)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Just putzing along, having to listen to everyone's ride reports...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Leekster

Hammie Titanium on a fantastic RedrockStraps vintage canvas.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

MATWATCHES Custom









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## EGTL

Just got a Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut's Chronograph ISS Special Edition. Definitely glad I got a titanium version of this watch - 146 grams according to the trusty kitchen scale. I'm only about a 6 5/8" wrist, but if there's one big watch that can work on a small wrist, this is it.

Oh, sitting in the nav seat of a C-130, waiting for my turn to bag some approaches.


----------



## CCJ

Marathon Navigator 2019 edition in the cockpit of a T-6. Not as cool as an EA-6B or EA-18G but I'm just happy to keep flying at this point...


----------



## EGTL

CCJ said:


> Marathon Navigator 2019 edition in the cockpit of a T-6. Not as cool as an EA-6B or EA-18G but I'm just happy to keep flying at this point...


T-6B? I got to teach NFO Primary in the A - lots of fun.


----------



## CCJ

EGTL said:


> T-6B? I got to teach NFO Primary in the A - lots of fun.


Yeah the B model with the nice glass cockpit. Almost too much instrumentation for a Primary student, but then I'm just old: I learned on the T-34C during my NFO training days in VT-10 with almost all analog gauges. Did you teach at VT-10?


----------



## dinexus

Speedmaster Solar Impulse in a Cessna 172SP:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410

Glycine Airman 18 GMT.


----------



## JFingers

BLNR making donuts.

Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## CCJ

Butler J80 microbrand quartz chrono. From my 2017 flight.


----------



## Hunterfate

Breitling Blackbird










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCJ

Please note the perfect synchronization between my watch and the time displayed on the MFD (without hacking the watch in the aircraft).


----------



## 8100 RPM

CCJ said:


> View attachment 14910791
> 
> Please note the perfect synchronization between my watch and the time displayed on the MFD (without hacking the watch in the aircraft).


That's a nice office you have there. Rhino or Growler?


----------



## CCJ

8100 RPM said:


> That's a nice office you have there. Rhino or Growler?


Was Prowler, then Growler, now T-45C.


----------



## OldBoldPilot




----------



## longstride

OldBoldPilot said:


>


What are you piloting? That looks like a 20mm cannon (or a .50cal) projecting from the wing (maybe it's just my imagination).


----------



## Burgs

longstride said:


> What are you piloting? That looks like a 20mm cannon (or a .50cal) projecting from the wing (maybe it's just my imagination).


I was wondering the same thing myself. Just guessing - an AT-29 or an AT-6?


----------



## 8100 RPM

Burgs said:


> I was wondering the same thing myself. Just guessing - an AT-29 or an AT-6?


It is more likely an A-29 as it has two built in .50 cal machine guns while the AT-6 would have to carry gun pods.

Btw, I thought old pilots and bold pilots were mutually exclusive. b-)


----------



## Burgs

I believe you're correct. Great observation!

I've known a few Old Bold Pilots. One was a full colonel who prided himself in serving his entire career in a fighter cockpit. The Colonel got selected to be the Air Force Attache to Japan in the late '70's or early '80s. He wasn't happy, but the detailer reminded him that the JASDF still flew F-86s and that the JASDF expected him to fly them - a lot. The Colonel had flown F-86s as a young officer during the Korean War, so this was way too good of an opportunity to pass up. 

As his attache tour was ending, The Colonel got a call from a pal in D.C. telling him that he had been selected for Brigadier General.
The Colonel asked his D.C. pal where, what unit and what kind of aircraft he'd be flying - maybe F-16s? But The Colonel was told, no more airplanes - not even a T-33 - he was going to an admin job at the Pentagon. The Colonel thanked his pal for the heads up and asked him to start his retirement papers. The attache job would be his last in the Air Force. His pal was incredulous. He couldn't believe that The Colonel was passing up a star. "You don't understand", The Colonel told his pal. "I never wanted to be a general. I wanted to be a fighter pilot."

In The Colonel's office there was a large splendid color photo of a pristine JASDF F-86F flying over Mt. Fujiyama on a beautiful clear day. I remarked to him as to what a wonderful photo that was. 
I couldn't help but notice that he smiled a bit and stood a little taller. 
"Thanks." The Colonel said. "That's me in the cockpit."


----------



## OldBoldPilot

8100 RPM said:


> It is more likely an A-29 as it has two built in .50 cal machine guns while the AT-6 would have to carry gun pods.
> 
> Btw, I thought old pilots and bold pilots were mutually exclusive. b-)


It is an (unpainted) A-29B. And yes, the username comes from the saying, "There are old pilots, and there are bold pilots, but there are no old, bold pilots."


----------



## flapsslatsup

Airman in its natural habitat...


----------



## heb

Hunterfate said:


> Breitling Blackbird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THE BEST chronograph Breitling ever did. Period.


----------



## bleached




----------



## bdmmrm

bleached said:


> View attachment 15101081
> 
> View attachment 15101083


That is the nicest Squale I have seen. Very nice.


----------



## av8ffej




----------



## O2AFAC67

Going through some old snapshots. Found one from 1978 and another from 1979. Laid them on the flatbed scanner and digitally saved them for posterity. :roll:

The first was taken in Kendall, Florida (The "Everglades" swamp) and it is me strapping in to a Schweizer 1-26 Sailplane before takeoff one misty morning in May 1978 IIRC. :think:



The second pic was shot at Caddo Mills, Texas in the summer of 1979 (I think) and I'm preparing to fly a high performance racing sailplane which is a Schwiezer 1-35. My late wife shot a VHS video of the takeoff and landing and I had it digitized to DVD a few years ago.



Yep, the pleasure of youth. ;-) I was in my early 30's back then and traveling on business allowed me the privilege of flying gliders all over the U.S. Great memories of times not forgotten...

Oh, yeah. Almost forgot. You can't see it in the pics but I was probably wearing a Seiko "Bellmatic", a watch I bought in SEA in the late sixties cuz it had an alarm! :-d No doubt I needed it... ;-)

Best,
Ron


----------



## weirdestwizard

Starting today with the Stowa









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

O2AFAC67 said:


> Going through some old snapshots. Found one from 1978 and another from 1979. Laid them on the flatbed scanner and digitally saved them for posterity. :roll:
> 
> The first was taken in Kendall, Florida (The "Everglades" swamp) and it is me strapping in to a Schweizer 1-26 Sailplane before takeoff one misty morning in May 1978 IIRC. :think:
> 
> 
> 
> The second pic was shot at Caddo Mills, Texas in the summer of 1979 (I think) and I'm preparing to fly a high performance racing sailplane which is a Schwiezer 1-35. My late wife shot a VHS video of the takeoff and landing and I had it digitized to DVD a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the pleasure of youth. ;-) I was in my early 30's back then and traveling on business allowed me the privilege of flying gliders all over the U.S. Great memories of times not forgotten...
> 
> Oh, yeah. Almost forgot. You can't see it in the pics but I was probably wearing a Seiko "Bellmatic", a watch I bought in SEA in the late sixties cuz it had an alarm! :-d No doubt I needed it... ;-)
> 
> Best,
> Ron


Ron!

Awesome pics and I bet the memories are amazing. Finishing up my glider license is really high on my to-do list. Some skills from jet powered gliders might translate 

Blue skies!
-only Jake


----------



## O2AFAC67

JFingers said:


> Ron!
> 
> Awesome pics and I bet the memories are amazing. Finishing up my glider license is really high on my to-do list. Some skills from jet powered gliders might translate
> 
> Blue skies!
> -only Jake


Thanks, Jake.  Below is a 1982 scanned snap of my own Schreder RS-15 right before my first flight in her. At the time I was instructing in Blanik L-13's and SGS 2-33's as chief flight instructor for the Soaring Club of Houston. I think my last glider flight was in the late 80's when I joined the Confederate Air Force (now the politically correct Commemorative Air Force) and started flying warbird airshows. I always thought glider and aerobatic training should have been required for general aviation private pilots. Insurance rates would no doubt have been lower... :roll:

My Schreder RS-15 racing 15 meter sailplane Autumn 1982 800W by o2afac67, on Flickr

I'll try to find some of my mountain wave soaring pics and scan them. Flew a 1-26 out of Boulder back in January 1981 to FL29 via the "wave window" granted by Denver center. O2 and heated socks along with lots of layered clothing to say the least... ;-)

Best,
Ron


----------



## RM339




----------



## bleached

O2AFAC67 said:


> Thanks, Jake.  Below is a 1982 scanned snap of my own Schreder RS-15 right before my first flight in her. At the time I was instructing in Blanik L-13's and SGS 2-33's as chief flight instructor for the Soaring Club of Houston. I think my last glider flight was in the late 80's when I joined the Confederate Air Force (now the politically correct Commemorative Air Force) and started flying warbird airshows. I always thought glider and aerobatic training should have been required for general aviation private pilots. Insurance rates would no doubt have been lower... :roll:
> 
> I'll try to find some of my mountain wave soaring pics and scan them. Flew a 1-26 out of Boulder back in January 1981 to FL29 via the "wave window" granted by Denver center. O2 and heated socks along with lots of layered clothing to say the least... ;-)
> 
> Best,
> Ron


Playing around in the thermals is fun but I bet wave soaring is a whole different world! Here's me in a ASK-21


----------



## O2AFAC67

Found an old pic in the archives...

"Two's in, Lead"... by o2afac67, on Flickr

And then a couple of snaps just after washing and polishing 593 getting ready for an aishow in 1992. Flatbed scanned this morning for posting here...

O-2A Pad 600DPI 001 - Copy 800W by o2afac67, on Flickr

O-003 800W by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## O2AFAC67

Found an old pic of my first Breitling on OEM black croco (bottom with Rhody patch) in the archives . I happened to notice in the two scanned pics below (from the early 90's ) I was wearing it... :think:b-)

Brief the routine 800W by o2afac67, on Flickr

Arrival 800W by o2afac67, on Flickr

Old Nav TT Rhody patch 1280X800 Post by o2afac67, on Flickr

Edit: That first pic may have been in the mid to late 90's. My beard is turning grey there. I know the second pic was October 1992 at Wings Over Houston because I remember greeting the line crew. The beard is darker or else the Grecian Formula for men was working... LOL.


----------



## JFingers

Mx is doing something, who knows... Power off the aircraft.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Georgewg

Leekster said:


> One dipshit is completely into those HUGE Invictas. Barf. Dude pulls $400K a year and buys Invicta.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


What type of pilot makes $400K per year? Is that a realistic income for a pilot? Most that I know who are captains on major airlines make $250,000 per year to $275,000 per year max.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Georgewg said:


> What type of pilot makes $400K per year? Is that a realistic income for a pilot? Most that I know who are captains on major airlines make $250,000 per year to $275,000 per year max.


I think there's captains at some airlines making a bit north of that. I'm sure there's some captains somewhere in the world making $400K, but not many. The norm in the US for topped out airline captains is about $300 an hour in the larger aircraft and the most you can fly professionally part 121 is 1,000 hours per year.


----------



## Brewersprts

dfwcowboy said:


> Georgewg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What type of pilot makes $400K per year? Is that a realistic income for a pilot? Most that I know who are captains on major airlines make $250,000 per year to $275,000 per year max.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's captains at some airlines making a bit north of that. I'm sure there's some captains somewhere in the world making $400K, but not many. The norm in the US for topped out airline captains is about $300 an hour in the larger aircraft and the most you can fly professionally part 121 is 1,000 hours per year.
Click to expand...

You are correct about most pilots not making $400k a year. I would say that most passenger captains don't make $300k either.

Freight pilots generally make more than passenger pilots. There are more freight pilots making the $300k+ type of money. Still, not all of them. They will probably be in a position to pick the longest hauls and probably most of them are picking up extra shifts to be getting up to $400k.

A friend of mine was a pilot for Polar/DHL. He was averaging about $355k a year.

Even with all that, not the norm for any commercial pilot to be making $400k.


----------



## Brewersprts

I should say my experience and knowledge is with US airlines or, like DHL, companies that have bases here. Some of my pilot buddies tell of offers for good money and fast advancement if they go overseas, middle east, India, especially China, etc...

I don’t personally know anyone that has done it though.


----------



## Georgewg

RCM83 said:


> View attachment 14437685
> 
> 
> Citizen Skyhawk in a Pilatus


I love that Citizen Skyhawk model. I'm thinking of getting one for myself. The same exact model.


----------



## nodnar

I’m just a lurker in this thread for the pictures. 

I really hope you guys and gals get back to flying soon as things open back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Brewersprts said:


> You are correct about most pilots not making $400k a year. I would say that most passenger captains don't make $300k either.
> 
> Freight pilots generally make more than passenger pilots. There are more freight pilots making the $300k+ type of money. Still, not all of them. They will probably be in a position to pick the longest hauls and probably most of them are picking up extra shifts to be getting up to $400k.
> 
> A friend of mine was a pilot for Polar/DHL. He was averaging about $355k a year.
> 
> Even with all that, not the norm for any commercial pilot to be making $400k.


Fed Ex and UPS captains can make that easy with very minimal extra work over guarantee.


----------



## weirdestwizard

I'm surprised to hear cargo making more, you'd think the plane full of lives would involve more responsibility and equate to more $$$

That said I regularly hear the cargo guys at the wee hours, is that why there is the $?


----------



## JFingers

.


----------



## JFingers

Sometimes work starts off alright...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## OldBoldPilot

...because I was inverted.


----------



## Burgs

On purpose???


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling inverted by o2afac67, on Flickr

:roll:


----------



## Burgs

O2AFAC67 said:


> Breitling inverted by o2afac67, on Flickr
> 
> :roll:


Yeah, I used to do that all the time. Just not on purpose...:-(


----------



## lvt

Burgs said:


> On purpose???


Maybe, if he is wearing an automatic watch it could help winding the watch.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Not seen in the photo but wearing a caliber B13 Crosswind at the time (almost 5 years ago!) and making sure the automatic wind complication is working... :think:;-):-d


----------



## 8100 RPM

O2AFAC67 said:


> Breitling inverted by o2afac67, on Flickr
> 
> :roll:


Based on the company you are with, are you sure you weren't keeping up foreign relations while in an inverted, 4g negative dive?


----------



## JFingers

Dodging some weather around OKC this afternoon, doing some cushy day time flying...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## OldBoldPilot

Same watch, but new paint on the plane


----------



## Burgs

So you finally broke out the spray can?


----------



## mephisto

sorry for potato quality







[/url]


----------



## CCJ

Butler J80, underrated micro brand quartz chrono with a solid Ronda 5021 movement (not mechaquartz).


----------



## OldBoldPilot

Scenic humidity


----------



## O2AFAC67

Found an old snapshot today and decided to scan it for posting. Taken the same day in October 1991 as the pic in my signature photo flying right wing. In this one I was on left wing of Lead. The sig pic is IMO iconic only because it has been on the web for many years and the ships are so tight. That, and the tails of both are lined up perfectly because of the relative positions of both O-2"s and the camera taking the shot. I'll post it below this "new" pic for comparison...

PS. Yes, I was wearing my first (and only at the time) Breitling that day obivously not visible in these two pics so I'll post it last...


----------



## JFingers

Having to listen to the "light chop monsters" all the way to Mather... super grateful for the job right now.

Blue skies, y'all!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

My latest addition from MATWATCHES









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## KeenMustard

O2AFAC67 said:


> Found an old snapshot today and decided to scan it for posting. Taken the same day in October 1991 as the pic in my signature photo flying right wing. In this one I was on left wing of Lead. The sig pic is IMO iconic only because it has been on the web for many years and the ships are so tight. That, and the tails of both are lined up perfectly because of the relative positions of both O-2"s and the camera taking the shot. I'll post it below this "new" pic for comparison...
> 
> PS. Yes, I was wearing my first (and only at the time) Breitling that day obivously not visible in these two pics so I'll post it last...


Fantastic photo's! I love the last one of the watch next to the Rhodesian coat of arms!
This is an awesome thread.


----------



## lionel1000

great pics guys.
When I see them and the cockpit / blue sky background I really miss flying.
keep'em coming !


----------



## CCJ

Couple days ago. 
Marathon is going to release this watch in steel next year!


----------



## Perseverence

CCJ said:


> Couple days ago.
> Marathon is going to release this watch in steel next year!


Hatch Gloves?


----------



## mattmus4357

Took the newest timepiece on its inaugural trip today. Ive wanted it for a while now and it hasn't disappointed.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana

Watch: Glycine Airman GMT Full Lume Dial GL0069 on Martu Leather Pilot Strap
Aircraft: Bell 407, before startup


----------



## PilotRuss

Tudor Pelagos in the Airbus followed by the Atlas 5 launch which went directly over us.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard

PilotRuss said:


> Tudor Pelagos in the Airbus followed by the Atlas 5 launch which went directly over us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch and very cool to see a launch from the air!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Not the watch I was wearing when I snapped this pic just before Air Boss cleared Duck Flight for takeoff...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Just a quick and dirty desktop PC wallpaper shot this rainy Saturday afternoon... ?


----------



## jsg199

Not in the cockpit, but second row of a Cessna on way to Milford Sound in New Zealand. SKX013.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wearing this specific kit while exercising the privilege and honor to fly with the team five years ago...  ?


----------



## GMH Watches

Poor quality shots unfortunately, but it's the cockpit of an Su-25, Patriot Park outside Moscow


----------



## FL410

Airman in the Airbus.


----------



## JFingers

Front seat of A300 (working) and back seat of B737 (commuting).

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## zuckermania

One of my favorites


----------



## zuckermania

Another way underrated pilot watch. I had fun timing procedure turns with the flyback.


----------



## mephisto




----------



## TimeOnTarget

It was a long day. ICN-HAN-HKG-ICN with a four man crew.


















A few nights ago, I completed the longest flight of my life. 7340 nautical miles! MIA-ICN over the top.


----------



## weirdestwizard

TimeOnTarget that is super cool!


----------



## ItnStln

JFingers said:


> Front seat of A300 (working) and back seat of B737 (commuting).
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


I miss the U-2 pics


----------



## JFingers

ItnStln said:


> I miss the U-2 pics


I miss the squadron, the guys, the flight suit, the T-38 and most definitely the view from the edge of space, but there are a lot of things I don't miss... The space suit and 12+ hour legs solo being two big ones...

Blue skies!
-only Jake


----------



## ItnStln

JFingers said:


> I miss the squadron, the guys, the flight suit, the T-38 and most definitely the view from the edge of space, but there are a lot of things I don't miss... The space suit and 12+ hour legs solo being two big ones...
> 
> Blue skies!
> -only Jake


I can imagine! Plus the pay is probably better where you're at now too. Assuming you're flying the A300 for FDX or UPS you probably have come through my airport.


----------



## ldo123

TimeOnTarget said:


> It was a long day. ICN-HAN-HKG-ICN with a four man crew.
> View attachment 15683210
> 
> 
> View attachment 15683211
> 
> 
> A few nights ago, I completed the longest flight of my life. 7340 nautical miles! MIA-ICN over the top.
> 
> View attachment 15683212


The EZM10 is the right watch to be worn in the cockpit of a B744. Congrats on your longest flight!


----------



## JFingers

ItnStln said:


> I can imagine! Plus the pay is probably better where you're at now too. Assuming you're flying the A300 for FDX or UPS you probably have come through my airport.


Yep, working for Big Brown now. It certainly isn't glamourous, but it's working out pretty well. Work less, get paid more, way more time off, and the food and sleeping quarters are way better, so I'm not complaining!


----------



## Burgs

You've earned it...


----------



## ItnStln

JFingers said:


> Yep, working for Big Brown now. It certainly isn't glamourous, but it's working out pretty well. Work less, get paid more, way more time off, and the food and sleeping quarters are way better, so I'm not complaining!


That's awesome! I think we swapped messages on APC so I'm glad to hear it worked out for you.


----------



## SuttoFL

Challenger 605


----------



## Wolfsatz

Testing ALT readings on the Casio 
(not me but my Bro)
Ave by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Home town by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

In Flight by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

In Flight by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Rook

Quick shot while holding short this morning.

Old school Speedy / 172M combo


----------



## Leekster

The trusty a13a!! 
LHR-ORD
777-300









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

Leekster said:


> The trusty a13a!!
> LHR-ORD
> 777-300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Hey Leekster,

What's in the top right corner of your PFD below the VNAV ALT? AOA indicator? 
I fly the 777 as well but I don't have that on mine.

Cheers,
David


----------



## CCJ

Speedy doesn't fly often with me, but always photographs well!


----------



## SuttoFL




----------



## Bryan66

Sort of a cockpit...?


----------



## jimmytamp

Cheers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Bryan66 said:


> Sort of a cockpit...?


Yes if you have an altitude indicator


----------



## JFingers

Below the cockpit, checking for stowaways...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives...  Out of the cockpit and resting on a desk...


----------



## Leekster

DoctorWolf said:


> Hey Leekster,
> 
> What's in the top right corner of your PFD below the VNAV ALT? AOA indicator?
> I fly the 777 as well but I don't have that on mine.
> 
> Cheers,
> David


Hi David,

Yes. That is an AOA indicator.

What is messed up is we never used to train with it. No we do for upset recovery. 
But funny thing is we don't think to use it for loss of airspeed. They say it might fail too if the ADC is putting out bad info.

Myself being a former Navy guy I think we should train with it and it should be an independent system.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldBoldPilot

Bryan66 said:


> Sort of a cockpit...?


Nope. It is not.


----------



## mephisto




----------



## Hunterfate

If this is not allowed, do what is necessary, but I couldn't help myself to notice that Russian MiG-31 test pilot Sergey Kara is wearing Breitling Emergency


----------



## OldBoldPilot

Something a little different: I forgot to take off my beater last night, so it got promoted to "pilot [watch] for a day"









It's obscured in the photo, but it is displaying the second time zone (UTC) so it kinda counts.


----------



## ApacheDriver

I wasn't in the cockpit, but it was good to be in the air again...


----------



## CCJ

Fixed this old friend so it's back in the mix. Wore it in Afghanistan so it has a personal history.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

ANC to NRT tonight.


----------



## Perseverence

TimeOnTarget said:


> ANC to NRT tonight.
> 
> View attachment 15854191


Have fun up here?


----------



## JFingers

Hopping a ride to work...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## O2AFAC67

TimeOnTarget said:


> ANC to NRT tonight.
> 
> View attachment 15854191


LOVE the Bulova, Michael! Really nice looking piece...  BTW, do you still have that pic of the AirScan Mixmaster you sent to me when you were still playing in the Sandbox? If so, would you please PM it (and any others you might have) to me? Much appreciated if you can do it. I've "misplaced" it I guess. Much like so much else these days.  Fly safe and keep the dirty side down... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## O2AFAC67

JFingers said:


> Hopping a ride to work...
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Jake, you apparently know the GMT Master is my all time favorite Rolly. Thank you so much for that wristie. The piece is a beautiful heirloom and an absolute keeper...  
Best,
Ron


----------



## TimeOnTarget

O2AFAC67 said:


> LOVE the Bulova, Michael! Really nice looking piece...  BTW, do you still have that pic of the AirScan Mixmaster you sent to me when you were still playing in the Sandbox? If so, would you please PM it (and any others you might have) to me? Much appreciated if you can do it. I've "misplaced" it I guess. Much like so much else these days.  Fly safe and keep the dirty side down...
> Best,
> Ron


I have switched computers, and I lost some files, but I will look on one of my hard drives.


----------



## ApacheDriver




----------



## JFingers

Chasing our shadow across West Texas.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## RCM83

Been a while since I've been on the forums! Really enjoying this Steinhart. Also traded in the Pilatus for something a little faster


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## OldBoldPilot

OldBoldPilot said:


> Something a little different: I forgot to take off my beater last night, so it got promoted to "pilot [watch] for a day"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obscured in the photo, but it is displaying the second time zone (UTC) so it kinda counts.


So this photo of my $20 beater gets about the same number of likes as the photo of my "real" watch. I'm trying to figure out if that says something about my Casio, my Torgoen, my photography, or just the people on this forum....


----------



## WOXOF

OldBoldPilot said:


> So this photo of my $20 beater gets about the same number of likes as the photo of my "real" watch. I'm trying to figure out if that says something about my Casio, my Torgoen, my photography, or just the people on this forum....


It seems like your photo is comparable to real estate; it's all about location location location.

You probably could have put any watch in that position and got the same amount of likes. It probably also shows that there are just as many people that enjoy beaters as well as 'nice' watches on here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto

TimeOnTarget said:


> View attachment 15861197


Enjoy! it's been a while for me since the border closure but it was one of my regular haunts. raise one at the Outrigger for me!


----------



## manofrolex

Billy Bob , you here?


----------



## JFingers

Just hanging out....


----------



## HABUMIKE

TimeOnTarget said:


> View attachment 15861197


I saw that you had a Sinn UX once and sold it. May I ask if there were problems with it? I ask because I have wanted to get one for a long time.

Mike W.


----------



## mephisto

puttin' in work


----------



## O2AFAC67

And sometimes out of the cockpit...


----------



## JFingers

Passing Lake Tahoe. Matches pretty well, I suppose.

Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## Hunterfate

You make us smile with joy JFingers, thanks for posting


----------



## JFingers

Hunterfate said:


> You make us smile with joy JFingers, thanks for posting


Thank you for that, I appreciate it. This job isn't nearly as cool or fun as my last one, but it sure is more stable, easier and more lucrative. And the worst layover we have sure does beat some of the other places I had to go!

Blue skies!
-only Jake


----------



## vipereaper30

JFingers said:


> This job isn't nearly as cool or fun as my last one, but it sure is more stable, easier and more lucrative.


Jelly, there are much worse jobs out there!


----------



## JFingers

vipereaper30 said:


> Jelly, there are much worse jobs out there!


You're not doing too poorly for yourself, either brother!


----------



## mephisto

Punch it, Chewie!


----------



## Airboss87

Lumibrite doing it's thing


----------



## JFingers

If you look closely, there's a bit of a ditch down there. I don't normally get to see it (it being dark and all...)



















Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## arzinet

I don't have a pic in the air (these things don't fly themselves!) so a ground shot will have to do.


----------



## arzinet

Most of the helicopters in our fleet just have a cheap digital clock in the panel. We did have one last year with a Sinn cockpit clock, and that was a real treat.

Then I showed up to work last week and saw that the new machine we'd leased (older AS350B3) had a proper clock in it. Even better, it was the Thommen clock that inspired my wristwatch.

Had some time to kill today, so tried to get a decent shot of them together.










Oh, and may as well add a bit of today's middle-of-nowhere scenery.


----------



## jaliya48

Here's a humble contribution: 









Somewhere over the Southern coast of Sri Lanka in a PA38 Tomahawk sporting my custom, made-for-flight Technos Skydiver Ana-Digi. A little bit about this build; I wanted a legible diver's watch with a running seconds hand, the ability to display two time zones and a digital stop-timer for timing Instrument legs. 
On a black NATO-


----------



## OldBoldPilot

Celebrating exactly 6 months until Christmas with a mini-blizzard in the cockpit


----------



## TimeOnTarget

ICN-HKG-ICN 2 man crew was a long day.

We dodged a few T-storms along the way.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Temporarily removed from the cockpit...


----------



## O2AFAC67

I enjoy going back through old snapshots and sometimes scanning them for the digital archives. I've mentioned before that Bette calls this "living in the past" but she doesn't mean it in a negative way. I think... Anyway, here's a 1992 snap of my daughter when I was taking her back to Texas A & M after a visit home. She said it certainly beat having to drive but the sidenote to the pic is this... she had hitched a ride home with a fellow student and had brought a HUGE sack of dirty laundry with her. Her mom nor I had touched it over the weekend while she partied with friends. The sack went right back to school with her loaded in front of the avionics rack behind the pilot seat. I still feel no guilt whatsoever about the whole sordid affair...   
PS. Can't really make it out in the pic but there is a timepiece in the cockpit for the thread. It's the standard 8 Day clock and it's at the very left edge of the pic below and to the left of the gunsight.


----------



## paolorange




----------



## TallWatch

Awesome Paolo !!


----------



## mephisto

back in the saddle as air travel picks up again. 









missed this view...


----------



## dfwcowboy

O2AFAC67 said:


> Temporarily removed from the cockpit...


Push me, pull me


----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## DoctorWolf

Over the Atlantic this morning


----------



## zlocko2002

Long time ago


----------



## Airboss87

Nice posts everybody, @ TimeOnTarget: how is that new Damasko? It looks terrific, is the chrono activated with the crown or are there pushers hidden in the photos?


----------



## Airboss87

The Bulova watch of my colleague is build for much higher altitudes, so the almost 8000' cabin altitude were less than a walk in the park for it... First time I saw one in the flesh, really nice watch but unfortunately too large for my wrist.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Airboss87 said:


> Nice posts everybody, @ TimeOnTarget: how is that new Damasko? It looks terrific, is the chrono activated with the crown or are there pushers hidden in the photos?


Mine is a left hand version. The crown and pushers are on the left, but obscured in the photo.

I love the simplicity of it and the legibility is great.


----------



## Airboss87

Really cool, and having a Lemania 5100 grandfather is always a good thing.


----------



## JFingers

Doing RV-8 things... I sure as hell missed going upside down!

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## wusnutt

paolorange said:


> View attachment 15988480


Hey that looks familiar!


----------



## OldBoldPilot

Dodging daily downpours in FloriDUH


----------



## O2AFAC67

An esteemed guest was invited to the panel today... 😑


----------



## O2AFAC67

Cramped space in this cockpit...


----------



## Copterguy




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## BrasiliaFlyer

Boeing 737-700.


----------



## Choil

I've been wearing my Blue marlin a lot this year, with an aftermarket 12 hour bezel insert from RC Design and an Erica's Original MN strap. Plane is a DHC-3


----------



## lvt

Choil said:


> I've been wearing my Blue marlin a lot this year, with an aftermarket 12 hour bezel insert from RC Design and an Erica's Original MN strap. Plane is a DHC-3
> View attachment 16089178


Lucky marlin 

Love the custom insert BTW.


----------



## Choil

Here is my Casio Royale out for a rip. It's a fantastic watch for aviation. I don't wear it enough, it's usually somewhere in my bag on standby ('2 is 1 and 1 is none'...to quote Jason Heaton or whomever he is quoting when he says it). If I were to recommend a watch to someone just starting out flying, or as a back up piece, this would be it without question.


----------



## unixshrk




----------



## DoctorWolf

On the way to JFK a few days ago


----------



## Choil

Trying out the newer navigator. Miss the plexiglass on the older ones but have to say this is a sweet watch.


----------



## arzinet

WW2-era RCAF pilot's watch. I've had it for a decade, but it was in such terrible shape (crud, grunge, nasty green corrosion) that it was basically unwearable. I finally decided to spend a few hundred bucks to clean it up, and it was well worth it, IMO.

It was fun to take it flying today. Who knows, might have been the first time since the 1940s.


----------



## Burgs

I LOVE it!


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Just spent the last 2 weeks going back and forth to Asia. I wore my EZM 10 and my Garmin Tactix D.










Cargo ramp in Narita









NGO landing North.










View from my hotel in Nagoya.










Gear down by the shoreline when landing in NRT...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hi, Michael.  Great post and LOVE the Sinn!!! 
Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## neil92

weirdestwizard said:


> View attachment 16137526


Very classy and understated.


----------



## unixshrk




----------



## RCM83

Archimede in the RJ


----------



## Choil

Moose hunt season in full swing...


----------



## Pongster

Not quite in the cockpit. Just behind.


----------



## Choil

A cold komandirskie koka kola/kvas?


----------



## paolorange




----------



## paolorange

The A-13A flying to MXP. 😊


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I hope, I'm not breaking that specific thread rule with that old Casio's add. ;-)


----------



## Burgs

VERY cool. Thank you!


----------



## paolorange




----------



## JFingers

Cruising over Sedona doing that senior day time flying...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## mephisto




----------



## DoctorWolf

Over northern Canada


----------



## FL410

Well, I’ll add to the Tudors...


----------



## vipereaper30

Love these Tudor GMTs in the cockpit. Like a vintage GMT Master for airline pilots back in the day.


----------



## JFingers

The awesome A-13A.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## paolorange

It's the HA!!!


----------



## JFingers

paolorange said:


> It's the HA!!!


The best one!


----------



## drmdwebb

JFingers said:


> The awesome A-13A.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


What strap do you have on that A-13A @JFingers ?


----------



## JFingers

drmdwebb said:


> What strap do you have on that A-13A @JFingers ?


It's a waxed canvas nato from suigeneric.com and it says 'this too shall pass'


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sold this to an offshore rig helicopter pilot in Scotland a few years ago. He sent me this pic shortly after he received it...


----------



## JFingers

Acting like Santa...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## unixshrk




----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExtraDriver

I gotta take more pics. Last time I took a pic of the face of my watches in the cockpit, I was flying an XLS which was almost a decade ago lol. Here is a glimpse of the bracelet of my Avenger M1 in my Extra 300 though lol!


----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook

Low and slow with the DC86


----------



## O2AFAC67

Nemo_Sandman said:


> View attachment 16199985
> 
> 
> I hope, I'm not breaking that specific thread rule with that old Casio's add. ;-)


Love it! I owned one of the first Casio calculator watches and wore it simultaneously with a Breitling Navitimer on my left wrist flying to/from airshows. Easier to see and quicker to execute than the slide rule on the Navi...  Thank you for sharing! 
Best,
Ron


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I see you looking at me.
JFK-ANC 747F & SINN EZM-10


----------



## OldBoldPilot

Coming off the bombing range in Portugal. Lisbon is in the haze across the river. Conveniently, local time in Portugal = GMT, so I left my 12-hour hand on EST and I'm using my 24-hour GMT hand for local on the road.









Landing in Alverca.


----------



## O2AFAC67

OldBoldPilot said:


> Coming off the bombing range in Portugal. Lisbon is in the haze across the river. Conveniently, local time in Portugal = GMT, so I left my 12-hour hand on EST and I'm using my 24-hour GMT hand for local on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landing in Alverca.


Sweet...  Type A/C again?...


----------



## OldBoldPilot




----------



## mephisto




----------



## Airjoe72

Mido Ocean Star GMT on Artem Strap


----------



## OldBoldPilot

A little change of pace, seeing how the 1% live


----------



## 8100 RPM

OldBoldPilot said:


> A little change of pace, seeing how the 1% live


Embraer Phenom 300E?


----------



## OldBoldPilot

8100 RPM said:


> Embraer Phenom 300E?


Yup. First flight off the production line.


----------



## Burgs

Some guys have ALL the fun!


----------



## DLSVRF

Red Sub in the Diamond.


----------



## JFingers

Just cruising... Enjoying some day time flying.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

Good day to fly, good vis over Yosemite Valley.

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## OldBoldPilot

I graduated to the 0.3% today, riding along on a new Legacy


----------



## OldBoldPilot

Coasting out near Kennedy Space Center: launch complex on the right (just north of the cruise ship terminal), VAB in the center, and shuttle landing strip on the left


----------



## FLA45fan

OldBoldPilot said:


> Coasting out near Kennedy Space Center: launch complex on the right (just north of the cruise ship terminal), VAB in the center, and shuttle landing strip on the left


Right over the top of me . . . Were you doing touch and go's at COF yesterday?


----------



## FLA45fan

OldBoldPilot said:


> Coasting out near Kennedy Space Center: launch complex on the right (just north of the cruise ship terminal), VAB in the center, and shuttle landing strip on the left


Right over the top of me . . . almost. I live in Viera.


----------



## FLA45fan

Ohhhh . . . now I have it figured out! Outta MLB! With a new toy. Got it!


----------



## gabl

First WUS post after lurking a long time


----------



## TypeRated

This thread made me realize I don’t have any recent shots. I’ll have to fix that.
This is from years ago, but one of my favorites. Heuer Monte Carlo stopwatch mounted in an old Rockwell Commander I used to fly.


----------



## TypeRated

OldBoldPilot said:


> Coasting out near Kennedy Space Center: launch complex on the right (just north of the cruise ship terminal), VAB in the center, and shuttle landing strip on the left


That looks like a familiar paint scheme. Flexjet Praetor?


----------



## OldBoldPilot

TypeRated said:


> That looks like a familiar paint scheme. Flexjet Praetor?


Praetor, yes, but not for Flexjet AFAIK.


----------



## ApacheDriver

I was riding in the jump seat, but it was close enough to the cockpit...


----------



## TypeRated

Finally snapped one


----------



## RCM83

Back at it with a new to me Glycine. Flew with a Captain recently with the same watch and really loved the look so found one for myself


----------



## axxkicker

Taken this afternoon on the way back from FLL to BHM.


----------



## OldBoldPilot

The Vermilion Cliffs in northern Arizona


----------



## axxkicker




----------



## Burgs

OldBoldPilot said:


> The Vermilion Cliffs in northern Arizona


Some guys have ALL the fun!


----------



## axxkicker

First time flying with the Rangeman. Flight back today from Newport News.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Sunrise over China. Garmin Tactix Delta.


----------



## TypeRated

What’s a pilot watch without a cockpit?


----------



## NL-USA

ApacheDriver said:


> I was riding in the jump seat, but it was close enough to the cockpit...
> 
> View attachment 16552804


Which Casio is that? Looks a lot like the Omega Speedmaster X33 .


----------



## ApacheDriver

NL-USA said:


> Which Casio is that? Looks a lot like the Omega Speedmaster X33 .


I think it's a Pathfinder PAG-2401. While it's no X-33, it has served me well for 7+ years, been to 110' in the ocean, and been subjected to all manner of abuse and still works great. Despite much fancier pieces, it's my go-to watch.


----------



## NL-USA

ApacheDriver said:


> I think it's a Pathfinder PAG-2401. While it's no X-33, it has served me well for 7+ years, been to 110' in the ocean, and been subjected to all manner of abuse and still works great. Despite much fancier pieces, it's my go-to watch.


Sounds like a great every day grab and go watch!


----------



## cruisedave




----------



## JFingers

Day off beboping around some NH Lakes.

Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## arzinet

Not the cockpit, but close enough. Riding in the back today.


----------



## Choil

South bound over the San Juans on this sunny Sunday


----------



## TypeRated

A little micro brand love this rotation.


----------



## The Rook

Skyhawk in a Skyhawk


----------



## Airjoe72

PO GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto




----------



## JFingers

Mind the gap...
Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## InitialAndPitch

Beside the cockpit - Extra 300


----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

The watch is unseen much lower in the photo...


----------



## JFingers

Homeward bound!
Blue skies, y'all!


----------



## JFingers

Making overnight donuts...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Choil

Enjoying the new Seiko 5mt


----------



## Piloto

Preflight GMT check...










For cross-thread points...










Don't worry, I can't afford to quit my day job yet.


----------



## JFingers

The cockpit of the Perlan glider that has set altitude records. Not many (other) people ever get above Class A airspace!

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## Jeklotz

I've been fascinated with aviation since I was a kid many years ago. I've had a lot of fun going through this thread.


----------



## Jeklotz

Side note here - I've been watching some aviation vids on youtube by a guy who goes by Mentour Pilot. Maybe it'd be boring to you pilots who already know all this stuff, but to me it's been fascinating. I've learned a lot about aviation and the system from him and he has made me feel a lot more comfortable flying. If you need a break from watch vids, it might be worth checking out. I've really enjoyed them. Oh, and they don't ever end with me thinking I need to buy another watch!


----------



## Piloto

Bought this on a whim and love it. Guess it's a "pilots watch" now.










Crystalized titanium face. Pictures do not even come close to doing it justice.










Again for cross thread points, if anyone wonders what a pilots watch is... Just look through the posts on this thread. Traditions be "darned". Cheers.


----------



## Piloto

The one that never gets any wrist time. I have a love-hate relationship with this one. I just don't like the 44mm size.


----------



## AirspeedAlive

Spent Saturday afternoon giving discovery flights to a troop of Girl Scouts. Time to ferry the plane back to base, low and slow.


----------



## [email protected]

Hanhart 417


----------



## AirspeedAlive

Been enjoying the NATO for this late summer heat. Vaer D5 Arctic.


----------



## Deadheadz1

HappyJack said:


> Pitts Special S-2C AND Fortis Pilot Pro GMT Chrono (now passed on to another owner):


Very cool picture.


----------



## Deadheadz1

mephisto said:


> hehe even when they were working on 22L in EWR the delays never seemed to hold a candle to regular LGA ops. tbh i have a deep and inexplicable affection for LGA as it always seems about the closest thing to a living entity as any airport i've been into.
> 
> here's a great article from the tower ATC perspective: http://www.readability.com/read?url=http://www.gq.com/news-politics/big-issues/200904/faa-traffic-air-airlines-new-york-la-guardia?printable=true
> 
> and for me, the expressway visual is still just about the most fun you can have with clothes on...


Great pictures.


----------



## O2AFAC67

One of the items I wish I hadn't sold with my O-2A was the standard 8 day clock which would have made a great accessory on my office desk. This pic of another O-2A (nicked from the web) shows that clock in its standard location on the far left side of the instrument panel...


----------



## O2AFAC67

That same kite fully armed for the next mission...


----------



## O2AFAC67

A wider shot showing more of her armament panel...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Bezel reflection simulating "prop blur" may be sort of on topic if we stretch our imagination a bit...


----------



## pa_blo05

In love with my Saarbrücken


----------



## unixshrk




----------



## KOB.

Piloto said:


> Bought this on a whim and love it. Guess it's a "pilots watch" now.
> 
> View attachment 16803458
> 
> 
> Crystalized titanium face. Pictures do not even come close to doing it justice.
> 
> View attachment 16803463
> 
> 
> Again for cross thread points, if anyone wonders what a pilots watch is... Just look through the posts on this thread. Traditions be "darned". Cheers.


You need the apostrophe, it’s a pilot’s watch as opposed to a pilot watch. And I’m with you, the best pilot’s watch is a (GMT) diver, simple, easy to read, with none of the unnecessary crap that never gets used.


----------



## KOB.

O2AFAC67 said:


> A wider shot showing more of her armament panel...
> View attachment 16931828


Fantastic example of the O2, I really love this aircraft (and the 337). Couldn't afford one, but did get the hat:


----------



## Piloto

Well, the love-hate relationship with my 44 mm Breitling Avenger is over. I flipped it and got this 39 mm gem. Unlike the other watch, this one is comfortable and fits me like a well worn glove. It even glides under the uniform jacket. I love it.


----------



## axxkicker




----------



## TimeOnTarget

MIA-AMS approaching 30West.


----------



## JLeeSaxon

KOB. said:


> And I’m with you, the best pilot’s watch is a (GMT) diver, simple, easy to read, with none of the unnecessary crap that never gets used.


Glad to come across this! This has been my thinking this week searching for a gift for a soon-to-be-pilot friend, but as not-even-much-of-a-traveler myself it was all theoretical until I saw this post.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Close...


----------



## O2AFAC67

8 Day Clock. Sixty six years old, out of the O-2A cockpit now and on a bedroom end table instead of its original instrument panel...  Still works great with a wind every Sunday evening...


----------



## JFingers

On the way to work for a bit...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## InitialAndPitch

HappyJack said:


> Pitts Special S-2C AND Fortis Pilot Pro GMT Chrono (now passed on to another owner):


Is that the front cockpit of an S2B with the side loading canopy?


----------



## RCM83

Tudor in it's natural environment


----------



## HappyJack

InitialAndPitch said:


> Is that the front cockpit of an S2B with the side loading canopy?


Close - but it was a Pitts S-2C - as you say, with the hinged two-place canopy.

I also had the single seat "racer" version, which I used from time to time, and the open cockpit conversion which was fun, but a bit exposed to the slipstream, especially when inverted and hanging in the straps!


----------



## InitialAndPitch

HappyJack said:


> Close - but it was a Pitts S-2C - as you say, with the hinged two-place canopy.
> 
> I also had the single seat "racer" version, which I used from time to time, and the open cockpit conversion which was fun, but a bit exposed to the slipstream, especially when inverted and hanging in the straps!


The 260 Hp makes such a difference over say the S2A with 200. Don't get me wrong, 200 Hp feels brilliant until you go to the dark side and get hooked on more Hp. It's amazing the difference of flying one-up instead of with pax. Those little aircraft have quite the attitude and Pitts time is no ordinary tailwheel time. I've flown most of the carbon fibre beasts and I enjoy them and they are impressive but nothing beats causing well trimmed at 135 knots cross country in a Pitts.


----------



## HappyJack

Yep - no substitute for power! Going from a Robin 2160 to a S2A was a revelation but two up, you still lost height in a sequence, whereas in the S-2C you could maintain height. Though possibly not in a competition sequence in the 1000m box and in front of the judges.

Where do you fly from?


----------



## Burgs

I got to fly a Pitts S-2B several times. It landed faster than than most of the L Birds I flew flogged along at max cruise.
After one exuberant aerobatics practice, the owner said, "It's you're airplane take us home." He had always done all of the landings, for obvious reasons, but on this occasion, after one missed approach, he still didn't take the controls, so I did the landing. A nice landing too, if I do say so myself. This was my first Pitts landing ever.

I thanked him for letting me do the landing, and he said no problem, that I did well for my first Pitts landing.
I expected that he was going to compliment me on my flying ability as the reason for allowing to make the landing - like what he'd seen me do for years in other tail draggers and what I'd demonstrated in his Pitts. I felt like the BIG man on campus. Then he continued, "Yeah, you didn't look so well in the rearview mirror (we had been doing forward bunts) and most guys never puke in my cockpit when they have the controls, so I figured it was worth the risk." 🙁

I don't remember which watch I was wearing.


----------



## O2AFAC67

I also have 2 seater Pitts time and have two distinct memories, one + and one -. The plus of course was how incredibly "balanced" and light the controls seemed to be. You only have to _think _a maneuver and the airplane does it. Just a wonderful "feel", more so than any airplane I have flown IMO. My friend who owned the Pitts had begun competing in "Sportsman" category and was doing fairly well in that endeavour. The negative memory for me was probably my fault because I wasn't quite ready for how quickly violent a snap roll could be. My C3 took a hit which left my neck stiff and sore for a week. 🤪 I'm glad he didn't ask or offer for me to land it and I'll attribute that to my whining about my neck but in truth, I wouldn't have trusted me either... 😉


----------



## Piloto

Heavy rain and fog in SFO. Flying a trans-pac. Better have a diver. That's a lot of water out there.


----------



## InitialAndPitch

O2AFAC67 said:


> I also have 2 seater Pitts time and have two distinct memories, one + and one -. The plus of course was how incredibly "balanced" and light the controls seemed to be. You only have to _think _a maneuver and the airplane does it. Just a wonderful "feel", more so than any airplane I have flown IMO. My friend who owned the Pitts had begun competing in "Sportsman" category and was doing fairly well in that endeavour. The negative memory for me was probably my fault because I wasn't quite ready for how quickly violent a snap roll could be. My C3 took a hit which left my neck stiff and sore for a week. 🤪 I'm glad he didn't ask or offer for me to land it and I'll attribute that to my whining about my neck but in truth, I wouldn't have trusted me either... 😉


The Pitts has that reputation of being a two-finger flyer, very light but on Navex, super light means the need for corrections. If navigating only with the whiskey compass it's a real guessing game.

The snap does wind up but it's amongst the most predictable in most configurations. Lots of owners only allow 92-100 k max flick because the twisting force on the mounts from the gyroscopic tended to really fatigue the thing. Pilots who did lots of power on autorotations are advised to do engine mount inspections very 200 hours which is expensive. Same with torque rolls and lomcevaks (tumbles)

The whole landing thing requires strict numbers and some will peripheral vision. I cross the threshold at about 70 knots and ease out of the sideslip by kicking straight, nose up to deck angle at 5 feet , hold off and maintain equal strips of vision on either side. Effectively eyeballing the fuel cap. Touch down, stick full back and then the wild rudder dance that starts with rudder deflection and adding brakes to correct swings. The guy who heads Pitts these days in the US says that the Pitts is not twitchy, it just does exactly what you tell it to do. But they are still demanding mistresses.

You learn about necks in these aeroplanes and bruised pelvis from straining in the harness under negative loads. I still have a very soft spot for Pitts because they really remind you to perfect the craft.


----------



## InitialAndPitch

Burgs said:


> I got to fly a Pitts S-2B several times. It landed faster than than most of the L Birds I flew flogged along at max cruise.
> After one exuberant aerobatics practice, the owner said, "It's you're airplane take us home." He had always done all of the landings, for obvious reasons, but on this occasion, after one missed approach, he still didn't take the controls, so I did the landing. A nice landing too, if I do say so myself. This was my first Pitts landing ever.
> 
> I thanked him for letting me do the landing, and he said no problem, that I did well for my first Pitts landing.
> I expected that he was going to compliment me on my flying ability as the reason for allowing to make the landing - like what he'd seen me do for years in other tail draggers and what I'd demonstrated in his Pitts. I felt like the BIG man on campus. Then he continued, "Yeah, you didn't look so well in the rearview mirror (we had been doing forward bunts) and most guys never puke in my cockpit when they have the controls, so I figured it was worth the risk." 🙁
> 
> I don't remember which watch I was wearing.


The S2-B cruises really nicely depending on prop and engine settings - 140 knots in cruise is quite doable at 25/25. The forward bumps you describe are tough on everybody eventually, with blood pooling in your skull followed by your feet cycle after cycle. The forward bunt (negative g) onto your wheels gets called humptey-bumps, the pull onto the canopy (positive g) are humpties - think that's the right order. Coming over the top facing forward and holding through to the forward vertical downline can be confronting the first few times and very counterintuitive. In the more advanced figured, you can do outside (negative) flicks over the top of the humptey and all kinds of snaps or slow rolls on the vertical. The negative g recovery at the end of a humptey bump looks good but is a bit cruel to your head.

If you throw up in a Pitts, you just have to burn the whole aircraft. There's no getting it out from around the exposed steel tubing and bungee cord around the undercarriage.


----------



## Burgs

The owner of the Pitts had an Australian junior partner in the airplane who was quite exuberant in his maneuvering.
We went up one day and he did us +6G and -4G as per the tattle tale G meter. The owner was not best pleased.
I always liked the Super Decathlon, which was sporty without being radical. I thought the Super Decathlon with flaps would make a decent cross country tail dragger.

I was _*not*_ a good aerobatic pilot. I mostly enjoyed aerobatic in order to get comfortable with spins and unusual attitude recoveries.
My first aerobatics lesson, in a Super Decathlon was less than superlative. The instructor (a well know east cost aerobatics instructor, competitor and former Navy Privateer/major airline Convair 990 pilot) demonstrated a snap roll as I followed him on the controls. Then he had me do it. As best as I could figure out, I snapped and terribly over controlled everything and recovered almost going backwards. The instructor told me to do it again, and this time I could feel his hands and feet following along. I botched that one maybe even worse with the same result. There was silence in the headphones for a minute, and says, very calmly, "I don't know _what that _was. Certainly not a snap roll, but I may be able to find a way to use that. Let's do one more"
I never did get decent at snap rolls. The other sensation that's a surprise was inverted flight when your butt leaves the seat. Especially since that Pitts had the canopy over only one seat - and I wasn't in it. When we got level again I vigorously cranked all the straps tighter and tighter until I though my toenails would pop off.

The most unusual Pitts I ever saw was an early single seat Pitts that traveled the airshow circuit. It had and extra set landing gear on _*top*_ of the fuselage and the pilot would take off and land the thing upside down on the upper landing gear. He told me that he had been for some time trying, unsuccessfully, to design a way to retract and hide the gear from onlookers. He thought the reaction from the crowd as he did his short final inverted and only "lowering" the upper gear at the last moment would be priceless.

One of the best things about aviation is that it's so chock full of interesting people.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Just to bump the thread let's consider perhaps being _out_ of the cockpit...


----------



## Russ1965

Here's another that never went anywhere near a cockpit; or first class for that matter:


----------

